# Waiting to Try till Feb/March/April/May - 2011 Spring Lambs



## booflebump

Hey girlies :wave:

I know the Summer and Autumn TTC'ers have got their own threads, so I thought it would be a good idea to get all us Spring girls together here. 

For those who havent seen me here before - I'm Boofs, I'm 26, and engaged to the gorgeous Mr Boofs who I cant wait to marry in April next year! I've been on BnB since Feb 09 - so will have done 2 and a bit years in here before I move over to TTC! 

Looking forward to getting to know you all :flower:

****Official Spring Lambs List****

*February*

Sun_Flower
PG5K
GettingBroody

*March*

Button#

*April*

Pingu
wanna-b-mummy

*May*

21p1eco
wtt
Shey
Georgie90
Catalyst
Heidi



xxx


----------



## Button#

Hi Boofs, I'm 27 and have been married for 2 years. We are planning to get a bigger place next year in May when our mortgage runs out and we will TTC from March next year. I am booking a holiday to Disneyland Paris for when we start TTC so we will be all relaxed and happy (and hopefully not too nervous, mickey mouse can take our minds off of the huge responsibility we are letting ourselves in for!)

How are the wedding preperations going?


----------



## booflebump

Hi Button

Wedding plans are going well - most of the big things are organised! I think I will be coming off the pill in March for a 'practice' month, before starting to TTC in April. It can't come soon enough! xxx


----------



## wtt :)

Hi, wanted to start a Spring thread too but yay you already have! :happydance: :flower:
I'm wtt:) 26 yrs old and been married for almost 5 years :cloud9:
We want to start NTNP/TTC in May/June 2011


----------



## Pingu

Hello All, Great thread idea. 

I am 24 (25 next month!), have been married 5 months. I have 1 daughter who was born on 1st January this year. I am WTT for no 2 until April/May 2011 :happydance:


----------



## booflebump

Hi wtt and Pingu! :wave:

Its lovely to find some girls who are going to be ttc at around the same time :hugs: xxx


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Hey boof! :D

Good idea for this thread!

Me and OH will be TTC April/May 2011. We're not sure which month yet as we're basing when we TTC on when we go on holiday next year which will be either April or May. By the end of this month I should have a specific month/date:)


----------



## booflebump

:wave: Hey wanna-b-mummy! Any idea where you are off to on holiday? xxx


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Yes hunni, we're going to America :D I can't wait. We wanted to make it a big, memorable holiday before we plunge ourselves into moving into our new place next year and ttc. The second OH said "Why don't we use the holiday as our TTC date" I said "Hmm... how about we go next month", lol. Didn't work though! We chose those months as it gives us plenty of time to save up spending money and stuff.
We're putting the deposit down on the holiday at the end of this month so not long until I have a ttc date and I shall be beaming about it in here immediately! Haha.

Are you using your wedding as a ttc milestone like we are the holiday? Bet you're excited about the big day!


----------



## booflebump

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Are you using your wedding as a ttc milestone like we are the holiday? Bet you're excited about the big day!

America will be fabulous - we are debating there for our honeymoon (not sure which bit though!) 

Hopefully, it should work out that I'm around the CD 9/10 mark on our wedding day, so we can get straight down to the baby making :haha: No hanging about for us! xxx


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Yippeeeee! A honeymoon baby! Made with wedding-fueled lurrrrve, lol. 

Roll on next Spring, I'll be cheering on all us lambs! Maybe we need a little signature picture...

Oh and it's looking like 20th/21st April for us :D We've had a look at the prices and that week in April is cheapest! I may have myself a TTC date!


----------



## booflebump

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Oh and it's looking like 20th/21st April for us :D We've had a look at the prices and that week in April is cheapest! I may have myself a TTC date!

:wohoo: :wohoo: Just after me then! :wohoo: 

I think a little siggy might be nice too :thumbup: xxx


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

:D

I shall make us an ickle siggy :)


----------



## Pingu

Wahoo for settling TTC dates :happydance: 

My hubby is going away for 4 months end of July / beg of August and will be back in December. We hope to have baby no 2 anytime after his return so that is why we are WTT until April. We have 4 months of TTC before he goes away so hopefully we are lucky if not TTC will be on hold until his return.

A siggy is a fab idea :thumbup:


----------



## Button#

Yay, Disneyland baby making holiday is booked and paid for - got a good deal too!!! I haven't got any siggys yet so I'd like one!!!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Well then I shall get to making one right away :D Well after work tomorrow anyway :(

Fab news for both setting your TTC date :) And Disneyland will be a lovely place to concieve (well not in the park, lol). You can name your baby after a Disney character! :lol:


----------



## hawalkden

me and OH are waiting till Feb/March 2011 before TTC :) x


----------



## booflebump

Hi Hiwalkden! :flower: x


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome, hawalkden :D


----------



## Catalyst

Hello :) im 26 in oktober and my OH was 26 in january :) we have been together for 11 years, not married yet but are talking about it and geting around to set a date!
Ive been here since sept 2008 I think and had a wonderful, beautiful son 12th of july 2009.
We are going to start TTC april/mai (I would like may but my OH said what if it will me premature! like 1 month prematur, then it will be born in december! and thats no what he wants haha no december baby!) Im going to try to smooth talk him but then again what is one month more in waitin? (hell!) hehe

Looking forward to be your WTT buddy :D


----------



## wtt :)

Hello Catalyst :D We are actually a lot of ladies WTT Spring 2011 :happydance:


----------



## booflebump

Hey Catalyst! :hugs:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Going to hopefully get round to doing a siggy for us tonight :)


----------



## wtt :)

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Going to hopefully get round to doing a siggy for us tonight :)

Yay!! :happydance: Thank you! (in advance ;) )


----------



## Pingu

Welcome Hawalkden and Catalyst :flower:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Hey Ladies!

Here it is! I've done two. One big one, one smaller one, for those with lots of tickers and things :) I've popped the codes below. Just remember to take out the spaces in the brackets and on each side of the link. I love google images for giving me that little sheepie image :)

https://i35.tinypic.com/30rqwlz.gif

Big one code
[ IMG] https://i35.tinypic.com/30rqwlz.gif [ /IMG]


Smaller one code
[ IMG] https://i37.tinypic.com/23iv0h5.gif [ /IMG

xx


----------



## RobenR

Hi Ladies! I'm over with the summer girls but I'm actually straddling the line - I hope you don't mind if I come over here as well. DH and I will be starting to TTC #2 in May-June time period. My IUD will come out in May so you just never know!

I'm 32, we have one miracle son and we're both military which makes our time together ever more precious. 

Really hope no one minds me popping over here as well.


----------



## booflebump

Hi Roben! You are more than welcome, the more the merrier!

And wbm - I love our little siggy! Thank you so much, I'm away to pop it on now :wohoo: xxx


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Hey Roben hunni :D Welcome! x

No problem boofs!


----------



## Lara310809

Hello all :hi: I'm WTT until May 2011

I had a baby girl in April 2010, so we will be TTC # 2 and I'm so excited :) OH and I have been married for just over a year. We're waiting until May because we don't want another baby straight away, we need to get thew paperwork sorted for the purchase of our house - it's in the pipeline, but in the meantime we're living in a one bedroom flat that is too small for the two of us (it's a granny flat), let alone LO and I dread to think what we would do if we brought another baby into the equation! I would also like to lose my pregnancy weight (3 stone, diet starts on 1st Sept) and learn to drive.

Hope to get to know you all in the next few months


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Oh Lara your little girl is absolutely stunning! 

Welcome chick :hugs: 

They're actually two of the reasons we're wtt. I need to lose weight and we need to move into a new place :)


----------



## wtt :)

RobenR said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm over with the summer girls but I'm actually straddling the line - I hope you don't mind if I come over here as well. DH and I will be starting to TTC #2 in May-June time period. My IUD will come out in May so you just never know!
> 
> I'm 32, we have one miracle son and we're both military which makes our time together ever more precious.
> 
> Really hope no one minds me popping over here as well.

Hi :wave: I'm in both of them too :haha: ;)


----------



## booflebump

Hi Lara - welcome! Your little one truly is beautiful! xxx


----------



## wtt :)

Love our Spring Lambs siggy! Thank you, wanna-b-mummy :happydance:


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome Lara! :flower:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

wtt :) said:


> Love our Spring Lambs siggy! Thank you, wanna-b-mummy :happydance:

You're welcome my sweet! :flower:


----------



## Pingu

Thank you for the fab siggy wanna-b-mommy :flower:

Welcome Roben and Lara :thumbup:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

No problem hun :D


----------



## dozydormouse

Hello people,

I'm waiting until April, if I can stand it that long, otherwise February time. Complete first-timer and although excited, a bit over-whelmed at the moment as dh and I have only just got serious on the decision. Having difficulty buckling down to work and things rather than sitting in my little dreamland so will try not to give in to baby site surfing TOO much!

Nice to feel there are others in the same position.

:flower:


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome dozy! :flower:

I know the feeling... trying not to focus on it toooo much as i still have a long wait ahead of me compared to you! :haha:


----------



## booflebump

:wave: Hi Dozy! I found starting a journal on here really helps you compartmentalise the broodiness! xxx


----------



## wtt :)

booflebump said:


> :wave: Hi Dozy! I found starting a *journal* on here really helps you compartmentalise the broodiness! xxx

I totally agree! :thumbup:


----------



## Truffleax

Hello Ladies

Just thought I would pop by :) I'm 24 OH is 26 and we are currently planning our wedding for May 2011 and would like to start TTC around May / June :) So I hope you don't mind me coming by! I had a M/C earlier this year which was awful but looking forward to trying again after iv lost some weight and become a Mrs! :D

xxx


----------



## wtt :)

Hi :wave: Sorry about the mc :hugs:


----------



## booflebump

:hugs: Sorry about your mc :hugs:

You are more than welcome to join us, the more the merrier in here! Its great to know that we are all going to be moving across to ttc within a few months of each other :hugs:

x


----------



## Truffleax

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies!

Awww yer it sure is hopefully we will be able to support each other through the whole journey!!! :) 

xxx


----------



## dozydormouse

Hi Truffleax,

hope all the getting hitched plans go without a hitch (if you know what I mean!) May is a lovely time to get married - I did too, but next May will be my 5th Anniv. Good luck with the slimming too, you can do it!

:o)


----------



## Truffleax

Hi Dozydormouse! :)

Thanks hun hopefully they go smoothly! they have so far :) still got lots to plan and book tho!!! but at least the main things are out of the way.....Venue, Dress & photographer ;) lol

I hope the weather will be nice in May I agree it's a lovely month to get married :D

Iv lost lots of weight before unfortunately put it all back on tho grrr! but I know I can do it I did it before! and im pleased with my progress so far! 

so hun why are you currently WTT? 

xxxx


----------



## dozydormouse

Sounds as if you're almost sorted already Truffleax! I didn't choose my dress until the December before and it needed alterations after that :wacko:

The desire to have a baby has been creeping up for a while now, but I was always really hesitant to discuss with dh in case it scared him too much. To begin with, whenever I tried to find out whether he wanted children or not, I would say "Not at the moment (to give him a let out clause) but do you want children in the future?" and he would say "Yes, but not yet"! It was infuriating, as I couldn't make out whether he was just placating me or not. :shrug:

Now we're starting to plan, but could do with saving a bit more, finding out what it's involved, me losing a smidgeon more weight and improving my diet beforehand. Plus I don't really want to be heavily p mid-summer - bound to be uncomfortable!


----------



## booflebump

dozydormouse said:


> Now we're starting to plan, but could do with saving a bit more, finding out what it's involved, me losing a smidgeon more weight and improving my diet beforehand. Plus I don't really want to be heavily p mid-summer - bound to be uncomfortable!

I've had this thought - basically conceiving in the months of Sep/Oct/Nov/Dec means being pregnant June/July/August/Sep which will be pretty uncomfortable...but what can you do?


----------



## Truffleax

I know what you ladies mean but to be honest after having a M/C in January Iv decided I really don't care when anymore I just want a healthy baba :) originally I was dead set against having one near xmas now I just don't care! lol

Been a bit upsetting for me today as just after my M/C I found out my cousins gf was pregnant and of course as Id lost mine I was super upset (but pleased for them at the same time of course) and she has actually given birth today so it's kind of bought it back for me that Id have had my baby around now too.......

I can imagine that to be totally infuriating Dozydormouse!!! I dunno if I could have been so good with finding out lol Id have prob just come out and bluntly asked! lol but Im impatient and love to plan stuff! haha 

xxx


----------



## booflebump

Aww hun :hugs: :hugs: xxx


----------



## Truffleax

Thanks Boofle I have been looking at more wedding stuff today found some nice table centres trying to keep myself occupied! 

I have spoken to my OH bout it the other night and he thinks I need to try and let go of what happened and not let whats happening to others and their pregnancys affect me anymore but I think its just hard at the moment Im sure things will get easier for me with time although of course our OH's get upset I don't think it affects them in quite the same way as us.

xxx


----------



## booflebump

It really doesnt affect them the same way at all (although they still grieve, I think as time passes it becomes more black and white for them) I think all you can do is try to distract yourself as much as possible with wedding/dieting/ttc plans, but dont feel bad if you have a down day :hugs:

x


----------



## Truffleax

Thanks hun thats exactly what Im doing occupying myself with wedding stuff and losing weight it really does work keeping myself busy with that :) and I do know that in time we will have our baby and the timing will be even more perfect then coz I will be in better health and fitness and we will be a proper married mommy and daddy :) 

xxx


----------



## booflebump

Truffleax said:


> I will be in better health and fitness and we will be a proper married mommy and daddy :)
> 
> xxx

:thumbup: :thumbup: And the time is going to fly too :hugs:

x


----------



## Truffleax

Definately! :) it already is I remember when my ticker read 11 months! lol 

How are your wedding plans coming along?!!? 

xxx


----------



## wtt :)

:hugs: Truffle. Since time flies by so fast, i'm just gonna say i'm looking forward to seeing some wedding pics! :haha: :lol:


----------



## Truffleax

Haha yer defo does fly! can't wait to show some wedding pics! :D xxx


----------



## booflebump

Plans are going well Truffle - sent off a cheque this week for my bespoke favours, excited to see them! x


----------



## Truffleax

Awww gorgeous :) Im ordering my flowers next month from a lovely lady I don't want real ones as I want to keep my bouquet also my colour theme is Royal blue and Silver........don't think you can buy royal blue real flowers! lol whats your colour theme? do you have your dress?

I can recommend a great wedding forum!!! Im on it all the time lol 

xxx


----------



## booflebump

I'm having a lilac colour theme with hints of soft pink. Got my dress, a Suzanne Neville, and it should be in the shop by November/Dec! Excited! No, you definately dont get royal blue flowers lol, its a gorgeous colour though xxx


----------



## Truffleax

Awww how pretty! :) it will look gorgeous :) 

Awww wow!!! I won't get my dress till right before the wedding think they said they will do my alterations about 6 weeks before which is good incase I lose more weight! :) Iv already lost another 4 - 5 lbs since I last tried it on :D a few weeks ago mine is a Romantica of Devon Dress :) I thought I wanted a really blingy one LOL but went for something more simple and gorgeous :) I bet you are soooooo excited about getting it!!! 

xxx


----------



## booflebump

Oooh RofD do lovely dresses :thumbup: Mine is very simple too - no embellishment or anything, but quite big with gorgeous material. I cant wait to see it - its my baby for now! x


----------



## wtt :)

I'm cracking up here :rofl: reading about you two discussing your wedding dresses, etc. because DH and i never even had time to do all that. We skipped engagement too :shy: :haha:


----------



## Truffleax

LOL wow WTT how quickly did you plan your wedding then?!!!? hahaha! 

I admit Iv not actually got my engagement ring yet lol we've booked our venue and everything but we're not engaged lmao! its basically coz we discussed getting married together rather then OH asking me! (tho he has assured me he was thinking of asking me a long time before we discussed it) he has a ring ready for me but he still wants to suprise me somehow lol he's had the ring a couple of months now and im still waiting!!! its agony!! LOL 

xxx


----------



## wtt :)

Truffleax said:


> LOL wow WTT how quickly did you plan your wedding then?!!!? hahaha!

within 3 weeks :lol:


----------



## booflebump

Truffleax said:


> LOL wow WTT how quickly did you plan your wedding then?!!!? hahaha!
> 
> I admit Iv not actually got my engagement ring yet lol we've booked our venue and everything but we're not engaged lmao! its basically coz we discussed getting married together rather then OH asking me! (tho he has assured me he was thinking of asking me a long time before we discussed it) he has a ring ready for me but he still wants to suprise me somehow lol he's had the ring a couple of months now and im still waiting!!! its agony!! LOL
> 
> xxx

Oh god, that would be driving me nuts! I have no patience! xxx


----------



## wtt :)

oh, plan? a couple of days is all we had :haha:


----------



## wtt :)

booflebump said:


> Truffleax said:
> 
> 
> LOL wow WTT how quickly did you plan your wedding then?!!!? hahaha!
> 
> I admit Iv not actually got my engagement ring yet lol we've booked our venue and everything but we're not engaged lmao! its basically coz we discussed getting married together rather then OH asking me! (tho he has assured me he was thinking of asking me a long time before we discussed it) he has a ring ready for me but he still wants to suprise me somehow lol he's had the ring a couple of months now and im still waiting!!! its agony!! LOL
> 
> xxx
> 
> Oh god, that would be driving me nuts! I have no patience! xxxClick to expand...

i'm sure it will be soon because if not, you'll be married and then engaged! :rofl:


----------



## Truffleax

I know!!! hahahahaaa he's said to me he's not sure how to do it yet but I have said to him I really don't mind!!! hint hint GET ON WITH IT!!!! LMAO!!! ;)

Wow 2 days! how did that happen!? lol
xxx


----------



## wtt :)

Truffleax said:


> I know!!! hahahahaaa he's said to me he's not sure how to do it yet but I have said to him I really don't mind!!! hint hint GET ON WITH IT!!!! LMAO!!! ;)
> 
> *Wow 2 days! how did that happen!?* lol
> xxx

lol, look on the first page of my journal. ;)


----------



## Truffleax

*Goes to look now....* xxx


----------



## Truffleax

Awww wow how romantic!!! :D xxx


----------



## wtt :)

Truffleax said:


> Awww wow how romantic!!! :D xxx

Thank you :cloud9:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

wtt :) said:


> oh, plan? a couple of days is all we had :haha:

:haha: sounds like my kinda wedding! Me and OH want to get married but the thought of planning it doesn't really interest us lol. We're not into the massive white wedding thing so we figured we'd just do it when we're excited about it! We so badly want a house, that we'd rather spend the money on that... and babies of course :D


----------



## wtt :)

wanna-b-mummy said:


> wtt :) said:
> 
> 
> oh, plan? a couple of days is all we had :haha:
> 
> :haha: sounds like my kinda wedding! Me and OH want to get married but the thought of planning it doesn't really interest us lol. We're not into the massive white wedding thing so we figured we'd just do it when we're excited about it! We so badly want a house, that we'd rather spend the money on that... and babies of course :DClick to expand...

so much less stressful :haha: ;) we were actually considering Vegas :lol:


----------



## msmousebuddy

I am 26, been married for one year and a few days. We are looking to start TTC in March. Going off BC in January. Have to quit smoking. Fifth time's the charm, right? Going on Patch Saturday, Should be completely nicotine free by Halloween. That will give me plenty of time to purge my body before we try to grow a tiny human in it!! I have never had as much motivation as I have this time. I want a baby so bad it is physically painful!!


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome msmouse! :flower:


----------



## dozydormouse

Hello Msmousebuddy! Really admire you for weaning yourself off the nicotine, well done.

(p.s. to Truffleax -if you did want some real blue flowers, delphiniums and agapanthus might be an option, don't know if you can get them in season though :flower:)


----------



## Truffleax

Hi Msmouse! :) Good luck with giving up smoking! it will be worth it in the end x

Aww yer wanna-b-mummy you defo want your own place and be settled first hunni :) defo the right way to do things hun! I like all the wedding planning lol Im a proper girly girl haha tho we aren't having a very big wedding only bout 30 guests so it's not too bad to plan :) and not too expensive!!! lol xxx


----------



## booflebump

Welcome msmousebody! I stopped smoking in January so good luck! x


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Thanks Truffle hun. I think we'd only have a few guests too. I'm a girly girl to some extent but somethings definitely not :lol: And I'll come and find you in a few years and say "Like planning weddings so much? Here you go, sort ours out". I'll pay you in babysitting because we'll have both our babas then :)

Wtt we are going to Vegas in April and sort of gave each other the "lets do it" look but I'd like my grandparents and parents etc to see us get married, so we decided against it! Lol. Still can't wait for our holiday though :D Putting the deposit down tomorrow and surprising OH! Whoopeee!

I'm giving up smoking when I come off the pill in December, Boofs. How did you find giving up? I gave up for 3 weeks in Feb and couldn't bear my mood swings. I was in tears and didn't think it was anything to do with smoking because the cravings were rarely there, but my doctor said it was nicotine withdrawal. My first thought was "I NEED YOU CIGARETTE!" and I smoked and haven't stopped since! I was quite depressed beginning of this year so probably wasn't the best time to stop, but I'm a happy gal now, so I'm hoping I'll handle it better. Me and OH must give up before ttc though so I'm positive we'll stop for good this time as we have the best incentive!


----------



## Truffleax

Oooooooooo omg! I do love planning weddings!!! lol Id totally love to be a wedding planner or something like that! lol :D :D :D

Awww that would have been cool to have a Vegas wedding while you were there! but I know what you mean about having family around you I think its important to have parents and grandparents there at least! :) I tell you one thing tho weddings brings out the worst in people we have had some right problems with family since we started planning I tell you!!! 

Good luck with trying to give up smoking ladies!!! 

xxxx


----------



## wtt :)

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Wtt we are going to Vegas in April and sort of gave each other the "lets do it" look but I'd like my grandparents and parents etc to see us get married, so we decided against it!

OMG you are actually going to Vegas and NOT getting married there? :haha: 

Why don't you have a few family members and friends fly over there? ;)

Good luck on giving up smoking! i never started so have no clue how it feels but DH used to smoke, even after we got married but he slowly smoked less, then stopped completely :D


----------



## booflebump

I went cold turkey and it was hell. Especially as we were in the midsts of -15 cold weather! Luckily, Mr Boofs proposed 2 weeks after I stopped and that took my mind off it a bit! I still have the odd craving now but manage to resist, I would be so disappointed in myself if I caved now xxx


----------



## wtt :)

booflebump said:


> I went cold turkey and it was hell. Especially as we were in the midsts of -15 cold weather! Luckily, Mr Boofs proposed 2 weeks after I stopped and that took my mind off it a bit! I still have the odd craving now but manage to resist, I would be so disappointed in myself if I caved now xxx

Good job and good job Mr. Boofs! :thumbup:


----------



## msmousebuddy

I have seen good results with people in my life on the patch, so that is what I am going to try. The patch and Dum Dum pops. Congrats to BoofleBump for quitting, and good luck to wanna-b-mummy for your upcoming attempt!


----------



## booflebump

Hey girlies!

How are we all? Plans for the weekend? xxx


----------



## wtt :)

Doing good! How about you? We haven't really planned anything except the usual (grocery shopping, buying things here and there that are needed and are not food related, relax)
Oh, actually tonight we might go to a restaurant for a friend's birthday dinner but we will see how tired DH is when he gets home.
We might go to a yard sale this weekend, depending on what else needs to be done. We should really make a trip to IKEA sometime soon cause we still need shelves and other stuff. :dohh: :haha: 

How about you?


----------



## booflebump

Bump x


----------



## Catalyst

Hello girls.

How are you today? Im fine :) just had long weekend and went for a short trip with my family.

We are engaged but never realy decided when to get married. Couple of weeks ago we talked about geting married soon, just before we start TTC. And on the way home we were talking and decided that if his parents wont be on a holiday the 16th of april next year we will get married then :) Jeijjj!

It will be a little wedding with about 20-22 ppl. Only our parents, sibblings and their mates and kids and our grandparents. No friends and no other relatives. Just small and cosy. We might throw a party later for our friends but not decided yet.

Im sooo glad :) but now I have to get my oh to ask his parents if they will be home or on a holiday so we can nail the date or change it.


----------



## booflebump

How very exciting! :wohoo: :wohoo: xxx


----------



## wtt :)

Cool you're getting married! (date to be determined :haha: ) :happydance:


----------



## happygal

Hi, can i join you girls here please?:flower: 
Im Donna, im 28 and im with a fab fella Sean whos 32. He has 2 sons, 9&14from a previous relationship and i have a son whos 8 from previous reltionship and we have a 15 weeks old daughter together. 
If Sean could have his way, we would be waiting untill olivia starts school before we ttc again but we have been talking and we are now thinking of ttc at the begining of next year :happydance:


----------



## Catalyst

Welcome happygal :)


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome happy! :flower:


----------



## happygal

thankyou :wave:


----------



## laurandan

Hi girls, could i please join you all?i had a gyne appointment today and it went ok?! me and my other half are realy wanting a baby now but being over weight and having pcos its so hard!but i joined the gym today so i have 6 months to lose 3 stone thats only 2 pound a week so no problems!its so difficult cuz my other half and i want a baby so bad but seems so far away but with all ur support im sure i'll do fine!thanks xx


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome laura and good luck with the weight loss! :thumbup:


----------



## booflebump

Welcome Laura! xxx


----------



## Catalyst

Welcome Laura :) good luck with the weight loss! We are also going to try to loose some weight befor we TTC (and get married haha)


----------



## laurandan

Thanks girls for the warm welcome, we are also wanting to get married next year but were no goin over the top, jusst close family and very close friends! i had my first workout in the gym today it went well very tired now tho lol xx have any of you already got children?


----------



## Button#

laurandan said:


> Thanks girls for the warm welcome, we are also wanting to get married next year but were no goin over the top, jusst close family and very close friends! i had my first workout in the gym today it went well very tired now tho lol xx have any of you already got children?


I'm trying to psyche myself up to join a gym as well, just for general fitness rather than weight loss and I so can't get the motivation to go! Good luck with it!


----------



## BAKtolife

I am in this group. On the earlier end (Feb.) My first post! Hubs and I are both 28 and waiting due to financial reasons. It feels like it can't get here fast enough. I LOVE reading everyone's responses and support.

Hurry up 2011!


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome BAKtolife! :flower:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Welcome new ladies :D 

We all ok girls? How's everyone? Isn't it exciting that it's just a few months for us! My counter seems to be ticking away nicely and I get more excited every day! I keep having pregnancy dreams too :lol:

Hope you all have a gorgeous weekend!

x


----------



## Catalyst

Im good. Just found out that a girl I know that had a baby just 2 months before I had my Lo is pg again :)
And there is no envy.. well maby tiny tiny but mostly im happy for them. I think I would not be rady so soon. Im just resently starting to get a whole night sleep. My lo wakes up at 06:30-07:00 each morning and goes to sleep about 21:00 each nigth.
He was waking up about 2-3 times a night and completely awake aboujt 5:30-6 
So Im long time tired now and need some time before I go in to sleepless nights again :) It was realy bad in the beginning. I got 3-4 hours each nigth the first months and stopped being able to go to sleep during the days when he was napping svo I am loving it that he sleeps throught the night now (and im probably jinxin it now!!)

But Im looking sooo forward to start TTC next year :) I want another baby but not right away but soon :D


----------



## Button#

Hello everyone, how's everyone's weekends? 

I was very brave today (for me!!!) and I went to see a man about a gym! I'm going to pop in after work this week and pay up front for a years membership and then I may even go now and then! I've never been to a gym before and I'm a bit nervous about starting but hopefully it'll be fun!


----------



## booflebump

Afternoon ladies

Hope you have all had lovely weekends! Buttons - thats fab about starting the gym. I found it nerve-wracking the first time I went but honestly, no one is paying the slightest bit of attention to what you are doing - they are all so engrossed in their own stuff xxx


----------



## wtt :)

i prefer our wii :haha:


----------



## Button#

I would get one but I know i'd just sit on my bum and play games instead and _apparently_ it's not the same!


----------



## wtt :)

if you get sports or sports resort, you WILL be getting up :haha: Love sword fighting! :haha:


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hi Ladies

Can I join?! We are getting married on 2nd April, and will be ttc that night onwards! Im not on the pill after trying different ones and being an emotional mess, so dont have to worry about getting it outta my system :)

Im glad there are lots of you to share the exitement with, and hopefully make time go faster!

Em
xxx


----------



## booflebump

Hi Emily!

I get married in April next year too! :wohoo: Its all very exciting! 

xxx


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome Emily! :flower:


----------



## BabyQ

Helooo! Great thread!

We're getting married June 2011 and hoping to start to TTC around March ish time, well at least come off the pill then! (if I can pluck up the courage - so scared i'll have an early mc again and it'll ruin our big day:nope: so maybe we'll wait til June, not sure yet....) xxx


----------



## Catalyst

Im probably also getting married in april :) we are thinking about the 16th but havent nailed the date yet.

Im started moving my ass. Havent done anything the last 2-3 months and gained 4 kg!
I started walleyball last week :) it is sooo mutch fun! Im so sore after practises that I can hardly walk hehehe.
Im going to add some other exercise so I can maby loos some weithgt. Want to loos 10-16kg but Will just see how it will go. If I get in more shape, get firmer and more stamina then I will be content but few kg with it wont be bad :)


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome BabyQ! :flow:


----------



## xx Emily xx

Thanks ladies!

Oooh quick question, when are you all starting to take folic acid supplements? (for those that are)

xxx


----------



## wtt :)

xx Emily xx said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Oooh quick question, when are you all starting to take folic acid supplements? (for those that are)
> 
> xxx

I have been taking them on and off for months now but started taking them regularly (daily) about 4 months ago. That was when we set the TTC date ;) 
I don't take anything labeled "prenatal" vitamins but know that the vitamins and supplements i take have everything in there that i need ;)


----------



## Catalyst

Talking about supplements. What is the one that is good for Oh to take when you are TTC? We did it last time but I cant remember what it was!


----------



## booflebump

The boys should be taking Zinc and Vitamin E :thumbup:


----------



## Catalyst

Zinc it was, wasnt sure about it :)


----------



## wtt :)

yup, Zinc but my DH takes multivitamins on top of that, just for general health.


----------



## Catalyst

How are you girls today? What are you up to this weekend?

I am fine. sore muscles after walleyball practise on wednesday.
Im just alone with my litle boy this weekend. My Oh is away with his friends for the weekend (guy trip) and will also be working on monday for his company in another place. Also my mum is away and I was soo planning to have mother daughter time with my mum. Just me and her hehe. Then she is also off for the weekend and my dad is working. So im not sure what me and LO will do.


----------



## Laelani

Hi! I just noticed this thread and would like to join you all. The OH and I are WTT until March 2011. :)


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome Laelani :flower:


----------



## Laelani

Thanks :D

How do I get the cute little lamb thing for my signature??


----------



## wtt :)

Laelani said:


> Thanks :D
> 
> How do I get the cute little lamb thing for my signature??

Go to page 3 of this thread and copy the code into your signature ;)


----------



## Ganton

Hello all

This seems like the perfect group for me to join, given that I'm WTT until somewhere between Feb and May. 

DH and I are both 26 and have been married for 2 years. We were going to start TTC in May this year but then decided to move house so all such thoughts quickly went out of the window. We are now settled in the new house so TTC is back on the agenda.

We have a skiing holiday booked for February so want to wait until after that - give's me a good amount of time for taking folic acid and it's a good focus for getting fit too! We may wait a few more months to build up more savings, after plunging everything we had into the house, but I definately want to start TTC by May.

I'm looking forward to the next few months with you all 

[url]https://i35.tinypic.com/30rqwlz.gif[/url]


----------



## Ganton

Hmm, guessing I didn't get the ticker right then - any tips anyone?


----------



## booflebump

Hi Ganton, welcome to WTT! Not sure about your ticker - there is a help forum just up above here where someone might be able to help you xxx


----------



## wtt :)

Ganton said:


> Hmm, guessing I didn't get the ticker right then - any tips anyone?

remove the spaces ;)


----------



## Ganton

Thanks for the welcome booflebump and wtt. I've been messing around with my signature so let's see if this works.........


----------



## wtt :)

Ganton said:


> Thanks for the welcome booflebump and wtt. I've been messing around with my signature so let's see if this works.........

i don't see any signature right now.


----------



## Ganton

:cloud9:


wtt :) said:


> Ganton said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome booflebump and wtt. I've been messing around with my signature so let's see if this works.........
> 
> i don't see any signature right now.Click to expand...

Lol, me neither. I had sort of given up as I didn't want to take over the thread with my failed attempts at a signature. One day I'll work it out...


----------



## wtt :)

Ganton said:


> :cloud9:
> 
> 
> wtt :) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ganton said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome booflebump and wtt. I've been messing around with my signature so let's see if this works.........
> 
> i don't see any signature right now.Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, me neither. I had sort of given up as I didn't want to take over the thread with my failed attempts at a signature. One day I'll work it out...Click to expand...

you need to remove the spaces like this:

(IMG)https://i35.tinypic.com/30rqwlz.gif[/IMG]

Now, instead of the round brackets at the very beginning, put the ones with the edges and you should be able to get the image to show up correctly ;)


----------



## Ganton

When I look at my settings it now has no spaces or round brackets, so I'm going to look really stupid if this doesn't work...

.... lol, no chance. It's obviousy past my bedtime!


----------



## wtt :)

Ganton said:


> When I look at my settings it now has no spaces or round brackets, so I'm going to look really stupid if this doesn't work...
> 
> .... lol, no chance. It's obviousy past my bedtime!

if you have anything like this (url] [/url] in there, you need to remove that.


----------



## Ganton

Right one more attempt, then I really am going to bed. I really appreciate your perseverance by the way wtt :thumbup:


----------



## wtt :)

:wohoo: you got it!!! :D You're welcome! ;)


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Yipppeeeee lovely to see lots more ladies with the signature!

How are we all? I've been off for about a week and have missed this place :D


----------



## booflebump

Hey sweetie

I wondered where you had got to! How are things? xxx


----------



## Pingu

Hello, hope everyone is well? I am just back from our holiday in Menorca, had a great time, now back to reality with piles of washing to get through! I am mega broody at the moment so have started christmas and bday shopping for my LO to keep me occupied for a few months :haha: lol. 

Welcome to all the newbies on the thread :flower:


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome back, wanna-b-mummy! :flower:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Thank you girlies :hugs:

I am fine thank you! Got a full time position at my second job so I'm really happy about that! OH also got promoted :) So everything's fabulous! Just insanely broody, but now it's September, our ttc dates don't seem so far away do they?

Oh Pingu, Menorca, you're so lucky! I've actually just done two wash loads. Trying to get it all done so it can go on the line while the weather is lovely. 

Is everyone okay?

x


----------



## wtt :)

yup, i'm ok :lol:


----------



## Ganton

Afternoon everybody :hi:

Pingu, I know what you mean about being broody. My friends had their first baby a few weeks a go, a gorgeous girl. I'm really happy for them and not jealous at the moment as i know it's the right time for them and not quite right for us, but seeing them and their little girl is making me obsessed!

I'm not sure if being on here will make the wait easier or not, but I have a brilliant signature now so need to make the most of it :D


----------



## Laelani

Sometimes TTC time seems like forever away but when I think back on winter from last year it went by sooooo fast that the time between now and TTC isn't all that far away when you look at it. :)


----------



## BabyQ

Laelani said:


> Sometimes TTC time seems like forever away but when I think back on winter from last year it went by sooooo fast that the time between now and TTC isn't all that far away when you look at it. :)

VERY very true!!

Wahooooo! I've got the siggy too.

I had some lovely news today, just shows how everything has a way of turning out. On some training and got some worked offered to me in Scotland! We dream of moving to Scotland after the wedding next year(always wanted to bring my kids up in scotland - all that outside space and fresh air.) So FX we might be making a move sooner rather than later!! 

btw, the job is freelance so maternity leave etc no problem! :winkwink:

My life is scarily looking up! At long last! 

xxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## wtt :)

Sounds good BabyQ!!! Good luck with your plans! :thumbup:

How does it work with maternity leave when you're freelancing?


----------



## BabyQ

wtt :) said:


> Sounds good BabyQ!!! Good luck with your plans! :thumbup:
> 
> How does it work with maternity leave when you're freelancing?

Thank you xxxx 

It's not great money wise - just about £100 a week statutory maternity pay from the government, and I don't think that's for the full 6 months either (not even exactly sure!:wacko:) BUT for me it's good, i kinda get stressed out at the thought of working for a new company then going on maternity, job security etc, so at least I can just take as much time off as I want with no one to answer to..and it means I can TTC as soon as we're ready, i'm already freelance now, so am entitled to the Statutory maternity pay asap.

Just less pressure on deciding when the right time to have a baby is really :thumbup: :happydance:xxxxx


----------



## wtt :)

BabyQ said:


> wtt :) said:
> 
> 
> Sounds good BabyQ!!! Good luck with your plans! :thumbup:
> 
> How does it work with maternity leave when you're freelancing?
> 
> Thank you xxxx
> 
> It's not great money wise - just about £100 a week statutory maternity pay from the government, and I don't think that's for the full 6 months either (not even exactly sure!:wacko:) BUT for me it's good, i kinda get stressed out at the thought of working for a new company then going on maternity, job security etc, so at least I can just take as much time off as I want with no one to answer to..and it means I can TTC as soon as we're ready, i'm already freelance now, so am entitled to the Statutory maternity pay asap.
> 
> Just less pressure on deciding when the right time to have a baby is really :thumbup: :happydance:xxxxxClick to expand...

That's pretty good. As far as i know there is no maternity pay for freelancers in this country but the good thing is i can take as much time off as i want/need or until we can't afford me not working anymore :lol:


----------



## booflebump

Fab news babyq! Where in Scotland are you fancying? xxx


----------



## BabyQ

booflebump said:


> Fab news babyq! Where in Scotland are you fancying? xxx

Just the borders for now (as much as I love the Highlands)! I may have to work in Edinburgh if I can't get enough work locally. My family live in Newcastle so not tooooo far for babysitting duties :winkwink: (me and dh living in Manchester now) xx


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

That's fantastic news BabyQ! I'm also freelance and I love it so I'm sure you will too :D And amazing news about moving to Scotland sooner than you thought. I have a lot of family in Scotland, it's beautiful up there!


----------



## BabyQ

wanna-b-mummy said:


> That's fantastic news BabyQ! I'm also freelance and I love it so I'm sure you will too :D And amazing news about moving to Scotland sooner than you thought. I have a lot of family in Scotland, it's beautiful up there!

Thank you xxx You're very lucky having family up there! All my family can't wait till we move so they can all visit!


----------



## booflebump

The Borders will be lovely :thumbup: I always laugh when we go down south, as soon as you get over the border everything goes flat - not a hill in sight!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hey ladies!!!
Im so exited and unbelievably broody today!! Well oh surprised me last night, he had been shopping in the sale at sports direct and bought a few things for himself, it all arrived yesterday evening and it turns out hes bought a set of little babygrows!! lol he said he couldnt resit coz they were in the sale!! im sure its not good luck to have clothes yet when im not even pregnant! lol.
Anyway we are getting married on 2nd april and we were going to start trying that night. Well after a long discussion we are now going to start trying the beginning of march!! Ive never ttc before. How long does it take before you can take a pg test? If I stay in my regular cycle i should ovulate the first couple days in march. Would it be too early if we did a test on 2nd April? 
Sorry long msg!! 
Em xxx


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi everyone, 

I'm Aimee-lou, 27 (last week...boo!) and married 2 years (3 in April 2011). We've got Earl (10 months) and we are looking at TTCing in May 2011. :thumbup: (Plans did go a bit screwey for a while as it looked like I would need to be in work for over a year before taking leave but that's fallen through so looks like we're good to go! :thumbup:)

Emily - If you're going to OV in early march, you can take a test 2 weeks after you ovulate (when you'd be due on your AF). It took me 3 months to catch after coming off the pill so good luck and I hope you get a honeymoon BFP! :thumbup:


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome Aimee-lou! :flower:


----------



## Laelani

Welcome! :flower:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Welcome girls :hugs:

Goshhhhhh, I am so bloody broody this week! I keep "accidently" ending up on Amazon looking at ovulation kits and on Mothercare looking at baby clothes :blush: help! Haha. 

I really should be working ;)


----------



## hazzabeanie

hello ladies :) im 23 and am looking to ttc after my wedding in may 2011 :) i have a ds who is 8 months im looking forward to hopefully enjoying the journey with you lovely ladies if you will have me ? xx


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome hazzabeanie! :flower:

You have an adorable son!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Hey Hazzie, welcome hun :hugs: lovely to have you in lambs!

Your little boy is so beautiful!


----------



## lynnikins

Hi, im Lynette, im waiting to try till Feb 2011 as we are moving to australia in Feb 2011 and it will be winter while im pregnant this way and spring/summer when baby arrives lol


----------



## Laelani

Welcome hazzabeanie & lynnikins!! :wave:


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome to Spring Lambs, Lynette! :flower:


----------



## lynnikins

thanks girls ,
just should add im 24 (25 in Jan ) and Mike my OH is 24 too, and our little boys are Nathaniel Jethro 2yrs 3months and Elliott Jason 5 1/2 months , been married 3 1/2 years and living in the UK myself for 5yrs 17 yrs for my OH, i moved here from NZ after meeting him online ( long story lol but it wasnt a dating site )


----------



## Catalyst

Welkome Hazzabeanie :)


----------



## Hodge-Podge

*I'm wanting to start TTC in January but my cycle seems to be near the end so I guess technically I wouldn't be O-ing until Feb! *


----------



## aimee-lou

Hi girls....exciting news! It looks like we're bringing things forward to March!! so 6 months to go! Eeeek! We're not expecting to catch first month, I'm on the pill after all and it took 3 cycles (2 of which were 40+ days long) last time so we're giving ourselves a bit of lee-way! 6 months.....eeek! :wacko:

I quite simply cannot wait! I just want to get a job now - and then we can get on with life! (and make a little brother or sister for Earl!)


----------



## Laelani

Yayyy!!! I'm also a March TTC :D


----------



## booflebump

Hello to all the lovely newbies! :hugs:

Aimee, thats fab news! xxx


----------



## Pingu

Welcome to all the newbies to the thread :flower:

I am also TTC in March, hoping for another winter baby :happydance:

xx


----------



## booflebump

There seems to be a few of us March TTC'ers! :yipee: A Dec/Jan/Feb babe would be lovely! xxx


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Yippeeeee :happydance: so exciting seeing new lambs and ttc dates bought forward :D


----------



## Hodge-Podge

*I wish it was February already!!! *


----------



## Laelani

I wish it were March!!! :D

This forum will go crazy when February comes that's for sure and we will have one intense forum for the next 4 months after! :haha:


----------



## Hodge-Podge

*Oh I can't wait for that!!!  To actually be apart of the ttc/having a baby threads!! lol *


----------



## Laelani

I know and we will all be pretty close by then because we are all going through the same WTT quarrels now and then when we are all TTC together it's going to be awesome. I can't wait.


----------



## Ganton

Laelani said:


> I know and we will all be pretty close by then because we are all going through the same WTT quarrels now and then when we are all TTC together it's going to be awesome. I can't wait.

Here here :D I'm really excited about getting to know everyone so that we support each other through WTT, TTC and hopefully pregnancy :happydance:


----------



## myasmumma

can i join you girls :) im WTT till march time :)


----------



## booflebump

Hi Myasmumma, of course you can! :hugs:


----------



## wtt :)

Sure you can, myasmumma! Welcome! :flower:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Welcome Myas hun :hugs:

I can't wait either ladies. It'll be so lovely being there for each other through it and using this as a base of catching up with everyone and symptom spotting!

Roll on Spring :happydance:


----------



## Laelani

I can't wait til Winter is over!!!! Might be a long winter and our OH/DH's might help us cook up some babies during those cold winter nights ;)

*Pops daydream bubble* 

What a girl can dream right?


----------



## wtt :)

Laelani said:


> I can't wait til Winter is over!!!! Might be a long winter and our OH/DH's might help us cook up some babies during those cold winter nights ;)
> 
> *Pops daydream bubble*
> 
> What a girl can dream right?

To be honest with you, I actually have a feeling something like that IS going to happen!!!! (to at least one of us :haha: ) You know when it's cold you just cuddle more and with more blankets and... well you know :lol:


----------



## Laelani

Yeah my OH loves Christmas so I'm hoping he will lose himself in the happy family spirit of the holidays and we'll cook up a baby then. You are right though it will happen to at least one of us. :haha:


----------



## myasmumma

thanks girlies :) looks like this is my home till march :) no accidents for me please i need to fit into my wedding dress :D


----------



## Laelani

Definitely! You have a reason to stay WTT until March :)


----------



## myasmumma

what do we chat about while waiting :blush:


----------



## wtt :)

anything and everything :haha:


----------



## myasmumma

haha..you girls better hold on tight then... your in for one hell of a bumpy ride with me :haha:


----------



## Laelani

Just wanted you ladies to know I've started a thread for Christmas Recipes if you guys are interested in checking it out:

BnB Christmas Recipes


----------



## wtt :)

hehe good! We need some distraction! :happydance:


----------



## Hodge-Podge

Laelani said:


> Yeah my OH loves Christmas so I'm hoping he will lose himself in the happy family spirit of the holidays and we'll cook up a baby then. You are right though it will happen to at least one of us. :haha:

Hey same here!! I'm hoping to start NOT using protection a Christmas gift from him to me! :D


----------



## wtt :)

Hodge-Podge said:


> Laelani said:
> 
> 
> Yeah my OH loves Christmas so I'm hoping he will lose himself in the happy family spirit of the holidays and we'll cook up a baby then. You are right though it will happen to at least one of us. :haha:
> 
> Hey same here!! I'm hoping to start NOT using protection a Christmas gift from him to me! :DClick to expand...

hmmmm maybe i should plant that in his brain :haha:


----------



## Laelani

Love that! I hope my OH does the same!


----------



## Hodge-Podge

wtt :) said:


> Hodge-Podge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laelani said:
> 
> 
> Yeah my OH loves Christmas so I'm hoping he will lose himself in the happy family spirit of the holidays and we'll cook up a baby then. You are right though it will happen to at least one of us. :haha:
> 
> Hey same here!! I'm hoping to start NOT using protection a Christmas gift from him to me! :DClick to expand...
> 
> hmmmm maybe i should plant that in his brain :haha:Click to expand...

Hey it's worth a shot!! :D


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

I'm buying OH zinc vitamins for Christmas :lol: and coming off the pill in December was going to a Christmas present to myself, but I've counted them up and they finish in October so it'll have to be a halloween present!

I also have a feeling at least one of us will get a bfp before our ttc dates. Yippeeee so exciting!

And Christmas recipes.... yummy! I always make lots of things at Christmas so thats helpful hun thank you :D


----------



## Catalyst

Hehe I hope It wont be me. I am excited to start TTC but also glad Im not geting pg now hahaha
My Lo is only 14 months old so there is a lot of stuff going on. He has been ill lately.. eyeinfection, bad caugh and fever spikes (not alot but some) and he hasnt gone in the daycare all week! And now Im feeling under the weather, sore throught and pain in my ears. But im at work, OH is at home with the boy. Going to the doctor later today.

Also Im probably getting married in april :) and I dont want to be pg then :), also want a baby early in the year, not late.. not if I can help it anyway..

But Im looking forward to the TTC time :) it will be here before we know it!


----------



## Hodge-Podge

wanna-b-mummy said:


> I'm buying OH zinc vitamins for Christmas :lol: and coming off the pill in December was going to a Christmas present to myself, but I've counted them up and they finish in October so it'll have to be a halloween present!
> 
> I also have a feeling at least one of us will get a bfp before our ttc dates. Yippeeee so exciting!
> 
> And Christmas recipes.... yummy! I always make lots of things at Christmas so thats helpful hun thank you :D


Hmmm... I really need to buy dh some zinc and vitamin c too! I figure if I'm taking my prenatals everyday for the past 3 months then he can start taking his 3 months before we start ttc too! :D

And I'm torn... I want to start early BUT dh doesn't graduate until Dec so we REALLY need to hold off as much as possible!! Just so he won't be overly stressed come finals! Oh how thoughtful of me! :haha:


----------



## Laelani

That is very thoughtful of you


----------



## MissSazra

Hi everyone, have just joined this forum.

I'm Sarah, 29, and am WTT in May. Don't really want to wait, but having just started a new job I feel I should give it a short while before trying.

Look forward to chatting to you all!

Sarah


----------



## Laelani

Welcome Sarah! :wave:


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome, Sarah! :flower:


----------



## myasmumma

any idea if folic acid tablets have a best before date? i just found my old ones when we were TTC before only decided to get married instead lol


----------



## Laelani

I'm not sure if there isn't an expiration date I think they should be fine but it really all depends how old they are. How long have you had them??


----------



## Hodge-Podge

* Sarah!

And myasmumma, they do expire but they usually last a few years. The bottle should have an expiration date on it.*


----------



## MissSazra

Thanks for the warm welcome! :)


----------



## BabyQ

Welcome everyone!!! :flower:

MissSazra we're going to be TTC the same month, wahooooo! x


----------



## MissSazra

It just seems like such a long wait though, and I've got no patience! lol


----------



## BabyQ

MissSazra said:


> It just seems like such a long wait though, and I've got no patience! lol

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmn :-k LOL, see the thread I just posted! Haha
https://www.babyandbump.com/waiting-to-try/417461-aaarrrggghh-you-all-waiting-so-patiently.html


----------



## myasmumma

lol duh!.. i should of looked before asking lol that was a waste of a question :) how are everyone tonight? how is your saturday?


----------



## Laelani

Not too bad today. Got my big rant out in my journal earlier so I'm feeling better :haha: I've been cleaning all day...yuck!


----------



## myasmumma

lol ive been making favour boxes some of the day (too soon to make them? i got too excited!) and then went to visit family :)


----------



## Laelani

Nice that doesn't sound like a bad day at all! :D Sure beats what I've been up to today.


----------



## myasmumma

its a evey saturday type deal we try to see family, but it would be nice to have a lazy pj day with mya :) only there is only so much toy story i can take lol


----------



## Laelani

:haha: Yeah I can imagine Toy Story would get old real fast. Kids on the other hand can watch the same movie over and over and over and over and not get sick of it.


----------



## wtt :)

Laelani said:


> :haha: Yeah I can imagine Toy Story would get old real fast.* Kids on the other hand can watch the same movie over and over and over and over and not get sick of it*.

yup we better get used to that! :haha:


----------



## myasmumma

lol yeh and be prepared for singing along to children programs lol story of my life :)


----------



## Laelani

Yeah no kidding. If that's the price I pay to have a child then bring it on!!!


----------



## myasmumma

lol its such a fun rollercoaster to be on....and im not helping matters in the WTT section right now :( sorry girls lol


----------



## Pingu

Welcome to the newbies. Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend xx


----------



## Catalyst

Ive been kind of sick the past few days and also My LO the past week. He is getting better, wished I was. 
Me and OH went to a wedding this saturday, very lovely. The colours in the decorations were so beautiful! Autumn colours. It was a friend of ours since school and my first boyfriend that got married hahaha :)
But it was very mutch fun, they looked lovely and Im so happie for them.
Now we are just talking about our wedding :) 
Hope you will have a grate week.


----------



## Pingu

Hope you feel better soon Catalyst. Glad your LO is better.


----------



## Laelani

Feel better soon!


----------



## wtt :)

Get well soon Catalyst! :flower:


----------



## Catalyst

Thank you WTT

I got off early yesterday so I was able to go with my OH and pick our son up from the daycare. And wow :) he was so happie to see us! He is very happy in the daycare, loves to play with the kids and go out in a garden with so mutch toys and stuff to do :)
She said that he had been the first to go out, got his cloths by himself because he was so eager to go out and play hahaha.
And he was mutch more content at home than he has been last week. He was geting cranky of staying so mutch at home and not get out to play.

Hows everyone today? Me and Oh were wondering yesterday if baby #2 will be like our son hehe.

Ohh and by the way! Was at a wedding this weekend and found out 2 of my friends are pg! feb and march babies hahaha very glad for them (one is having her first the other her second) but I was sooo hoping one of them would be having a baby around the same time I will.


----------



## PG5K

We are waiting till Feb before trying because we have booked a round the world holiday for July/august. I am just happy that we get to try at all because after we married my husband said he didn't want children. 
I had a bit of a hard time, and gave him till Xmas to think about it. I also started mentally preparing myself for not having them. One day out of the blue we were talking about the future because he may be made redundant and he said "it will give me time to get you pregnant, well I need to have something to do with my time".

So that's my background to waiting. I guess everyone is always scared that they won't be able to conceive? I worry because although I'm 26 my husband is 43.


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome PG5K! :flower:


----------



## booflebump

Hey PG5K! My fiance is older as well, and we both worry a little bit about whether it will have an impact on our fertility, but male age does have less of an impact so try to not to panic too much xx


----------



## PG5K

Thank you. I have been a lurker for about a month now but i finally decided to join up so i can actually talk to people.
In Feb it will also be our 1 year wedding anniversary so that was another reason to wait till then. 

I have done some reading about older dads and it doesnt really seem to have too much of an impact but i guess there is always a bit of a worry no matter what the ages are.


----------



## booflebump

We are a nice, friendly bunch, promise....if a little :wacko:


----------



## wtt :)

booflebump said:


> We are a nice, friendly bunch, promise....*if a little *:wacko:

says who? :haha:


----------



## dozydormouse

Says me for one! I haven't posted for a while as trying to ration myself and not get too obsessed, but you people help to keep me sane.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

I actually read an article in the paper a few weeks ago where they tested 6 men's sperm - they were 19, 25, 30, 40, 60 and 75 and the older men from 30+ actually had better sperm! They based this on the fact that older men were more relaxed and lead a healthier lifestyle :) Was v interesting!

Well ladies, my first day off the pill and most mornings I wake up bloated, but I haven't today. Not sure if that's all in my head but either way I feel lurvely :)


----------



## Catalyst

I have been wondering if I should buy another pack of the pill. I am starting a new dose today (im not English so sometimes im in loss of words!) and I have that one and one other left. I had been planing on stopp taking the pill in january but Im wondering if I should just finish these two and then stop taking it? It means 4,5 months of using the condom! And Im no fan of the rubber stuff!

Im not sure If I can start TTC before April. I need to have been working for some time before the baby would be born and it fits if I start TTC in april and get pg then. I have only been working for almost 3 months now since I had my son.
The other reason is Im probably geting married in april and I dont want to be pg then.

ahhh dont know what to do! The pill is very expencive here but so are the condoms!


----------



## wtt :)

we got the condoms online - a lot of selection and much cheaper if you buy them in bulk ;)


----------



## Catalyst

Im not sure if it will be cheap when It will be sent to Iceland haha, but thanks for the tip, I will keep that in mind when the time comes :)


----------



## chele

Hey ladies
I'm Chele and mummy to Max, 6 months next week. We're currently NTNPing, but are wondering what to do. My preference is to TTC next March. I have PCOS so TTC for me is temping, OPKs and all the scientific blurb so at the moment we're NTNPing, but I might have to change that def WTT as I have just started Cambridge and don't expect to be at target until March 2011. I'm also worried about getting PG while on it as I don't want to damage the baby.

So will work that idea out over the next week or so and perhaps move back to condoms around when I think I might be fertile (but given my pre-preg cycles were 30-113 days) I could ovulate at any time. I don't actually think I've ovulated since Max was born and have only had 3 periods.

So nice to meet you all xx


----------



## Pingu

Welcome to all the newbies to the thread :thumbup:


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome chele :flower:


----------



## booflebump

Hi Chele, welcome! :kiss:

xxx


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Welcome hun :)

And we're getting our condoms on Amazon :D they're much cheaper!


----------



## wtt :)

wanna-b-mummy said:


> And we're getting our condoms on Amazon :D they're much cheaper!

same here :haha: but no idea if they ship to Iceland. :shrug:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

I would think so if it's somewhere like Amazon.... but maybe not :shrug:


----------



## Catalyst

There has been problems buyin some stuff from Amazon and Ebay and get it shiped to Iceland :S


----------



## Hodge-Podge

wtt :) said:


> we got the condoms online - a lot of selection and much cheaper if you buy them in bulk ;)

 :haha:

bahahahaha this cracked me up!!!! I don't know why...but it did! :D


----------



## wtt :)

Hodge-Podge said:


> wtt :) said:
> 
> 
> we got the condoms online - a lot of selection and much cheaper if you buy them in bulk ;)
> 
> :haha:
> 
> bahahahaha this cracked me up!!!! I don't know why...but it did! :DClick to expand...

:rofl: Was it the "bulk" that cracked you up? :haha:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

:haha: I've been saying "Bulk" to OH. He picked up some yesterday in the chemist and I distinctly remember me saying "no, they're too expensive. We'll get them in bulk on Amazon for £8.99". He laughed and rolled his eyes :haha:


----------



## wtt :)

well hey, WE need our :sex: too, not just the guys and if they don't want a baby right away and save money, we need to buy in bulk :lol:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Exactly what I said, haha. I think he was just annoyed because we actually have to _wait_ for them to arrive which means waiting to dtd lol.


----------



## booflebump

Hello ladies......

How are we all?

I've had a very exciting evening - we have decided to move our TTC date forward to January! :wohoo: Beyond delighted!!!


----------



## Hodge-Podge

booflebump said:


> Hello ladies......
> 
> How are we all?
> 
> I've had a very exciting evening - we have decided to move our TTC date forward to January! :wohoo: Beyond delighted!!!

Woohoo!! then you will actually be ttc at the same time as us!! lol I joined this thread because we won't be testing until at least Feb! :D


----------



## Ganton

:happydance: Oh wow Boofs, you must be so excited! Jealous, me? :blush:


----------



## angel1990

i hope im ok to post, im hoping we will have our place by then and then we will be wtc. not a defent yet but i hope it is, cant wait much longer, please tell me if im not allowed 2 post on here xx


----------



## booflebump

Angel, of course you are ok to post :hugs:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Hi hun, of course you can :) Welcome! :hugs: and I know what you mean about not being able to wait much longer. April for me seems like it's just soooo far away sometimes!


----------



## wtt :)

We're ttc in April/May ;) (depending on my cycle)

Congrats again Boofs! and welcome Angel! :flower:


----------



## Hodge-Podge

wtt :) said:


> We're ttc in April/May ;) (depending on my cycle)
> 
> Congrats again Boofs! and welcome Angel! :flower:

WootWoot!!! :D


----------



## Shey

Hi all I'd like to join you ladies! I'm gonna wait til next year. Im 27 almost 28(in november) yrs old. I want to be done with school and be working before trying again. So here's hoping to a Spring :bfp:


----------



## Catalyst

Welkome Shey

How are everyone today? something exciting going on this weekend?

Im probably taking it easy. Most of my weekends of recently have been packed! I might take a short trip to my grandparents, dont see them as mutch as I should! And they dont see my boy mutch :S

And Im planning to go through his cloths and pack the ones that are too small and see if there is something I need to buy.

What are you doing to try to make time go by faster? I try to be busy most of the time! Im in walleyball 2 evenings in a week and Im in a girl club that meets every other week and talkes, knits, gossip and eat something good :) 
AND! Me and my mum just bought a vacation in New York in November!!! :D Neither of us has ever been to the US before so this will be fun! Im so excited and looking forward to it and its 7 week from now!!! hahaha It will maby take my mind of WTT. 
Im litle nervus of the trip :) I have never traveled alone (always with my OH) and always in a package deal from travel agency but now we ordered the flight and Hotel on our own. My mum has never gone abroad with out my dad so it is same for her! 
Im 26 (the 24th of Oktober) and my mum is 44 (the 31st of Oktober) so it is time to be big girls and do this by our self :D hehehe

So hows everything with you guys?


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome Shey! :flower:


----------



## Shey

Thank you for the warm welcomes.

how are you lovely ladies doing? 

Im doing aight, think AF is almost over for me.


----------



## wtt :)

Wow Catalyst, have fun on your trip! Been to NY several times and love it every time! :thumbup: 
I don't do much anymore to keep my mind off of babies cause it's not working :haha: I just try to go on different forums, save some money here and there, plan trips to see my family one more time before ttc, organizing stuff around the house - all or most of it in preparation for ttc :lol:


----------



## wtt :)

Oh, and i chart to know what's going on with my body - again, in prep for ttc :lol:

I'm doing good, Shey :)


----------



## Shey

That's good! I just got rid of some really bad cramps I had 2 days ago


----------



## wtt :)

Shey said:


> That's good! I just got rid of some really bad cramps I had 2 days ago

Glad they're gone :) 
I had some really bad ones while on the pill but thankfully i am not on it anymore :thumbup:


----------



## Shey

oh I can't take bc pill no more makes me sick i took them for like 4 days back in july and stopped taking them cause it was making me sick.


----------



## wtt :)

Shey said:


> oh I can't take bc pill no more makes me sick i took them for like 4 days back in july and stopped taking them cause it was making me sick.

I was on it for almost 5 years and am not going back to any kind of hormonal bc ;)


----------



## Shey

Yay that's good! haha! hope you get your :bfp: in the spring


----------



## wtt :)

Shey said:


> Yay that's good! haha! hope you get your :bfp: in the spring

Thank you! Good luck to you too for a Spring :bfp: !! :D


----------



## Shey

thank you wtt


----------



## chele

Hey ladies

Well I am totally cacking myself and don't know what to do 

I am on the cambridge diet and with us NTNPing I am so scared if I get pregnant I'll do some serious damage to the baby before I find out that I'm expecting.
We don't know what to do. Am considering condoms, but with the whole PCOS and dodgy cycle thing I just don't know what to do and was hoping the lack of TTCing might make me pregnant. I want another baby but eating nothing will not be good for one. but I know that most important to me now is to be a lot thinner and healthier than it is to have a baby

I hate condoms too, and as BCP isn't an option I'm running out of ideas
Eeek


----------



## wtt :)

condoms are your best bet i guess unless you want to try the female condom (which i haven't tried) :haha: 

But i agree on the diet... eating nothing is probably not the best thing to do (i don't know exactly how that diet works) but then again, having a healthy body overall is good too. I guess bite the bullet and use condoms for now until you're done with the diet and then see if you want to start ttc? :flower:


----------



## Shey

chele Im sure you can eat somethings.


----------



## Hodge-Podge

I too hate using condoms, but I figure it's better than having a baby right now when we are not prepared for it... Like I said, I hate it but I can manage for the next few months.


----------



## dozydormouse

What is the cam ridge diet? Eating nothing can do harm to you too! Do take care of yourself.


----------



## chele

Shey said:


> chele Im sure you can eat somethings.

Nope not for a few weeks yet, that's how Cambridge works (shakes and soups for the mo totalling 410 calories a day)


----------



## chele

dozydormouse said:


> What is the cam ridge diet? Eating nothing can do harm to you too! Do take care of yourself.

It's a very low calorie total food replacement diet with the aid of a counsellor. Doctors often recommend it and it has full doctor backing. If your BMI is over 40 you have to actually have your dr sign you off for it. It's been done by millions of people and is the third time I've done a total food replacement diet

Condoms it is then for the time being!


----------



## booflebump

Chele - good luck with the Cambridge :hugs: 

xxx


----------



## Shey

I never heard of that before. good luck with it.
Im on a protein diet, with very lil carbs and have dropped 23 lbs so Im tryin to drop the last 55 lbs I need to loose.


----------



## Hodge-Podge

Shey said:


> I never heard of that before. good luck with it.
> Im on a protein diet, with very lil carbs and have dropped 23 lbs so Im tryin to drop the last 55 lbs I need to loose.

Oh please tell me more!!!!


----------



## Shey

Hodge-Podge 

Basically what u do is you can have a piece of toast in the morning and then the rest of the day you have nothing but protein. like you can eat lowfat yogurts, cheeses, salads with vingerette dressings, cottage cheese, meats, peanutbutter, veggies, fruits


----------



## wtt :)

Hi ladies, how are you all? :flower:


----------



## Shey

Im good just working on siggies for some of the ladies on here


----------



## FamilyD

Hi Ladies

Please can I join you, we are waiting till April 2011 as we will have saved up the deposit for our house by then. My name is Caroline and I am 27 got Married to Gavin November 2009. have been broody for ages and we were just going to go for it but then we realised if we wait till April the timeing will literally be perfect for us. I'm pretty sure the time is going to fly but will be amazing to have some people to share it with on my not so positive day's :)


----------



## wtt :)

> ^^ nice :D

this was meant for the previous post about the signatures, btw :haha: :dohh:


----------



## chele

:wave: hi FamilyD!


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome FamilyD! :flower:


----------



## FamilyD

Aww thanks guy's :)


----------



## wtt :)

Starting a journal on here helps make time go faster, by the way ;)


----------



## FamilyD

I'm thinking about just need to get past the fact that it feels like I'm talking to myself lol


----------



## wtt :)

FamilyD said:


> I'm thinking about just need to get past the fact that it feels like I'm talking to myself lol

Not if you get some stalkers *hint hint* :lol:


----------



## Hodge-Podge

FamilyD said:


> I'm thinking about just need to get past the fact that it feels like I'm talking to myself lol

I'm sure you will have several stalkers! ;) Plus it helps us get to know one another and since we will be traveling in this journey together it's easier to have one place to go and vent all about yourself and not feel bad for doing so! :D


----------



## FamilyD

Ok so I took the plunge :)


----------



## Hodge-Podge

FamilyD said:


> Ok so I took the plunge :)


WooHoo and I'm already following!! :D


----------



## wtt :)

Hodge-Podge said:


> FamilyD said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I took the plunge :)
> 
> 
> WooHoo and I'm already following!! :DClick to expand...

I'm about to!!!! :happydance:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Hey lambies :hugs:

I've been thinking today. It's Christmas soon, which means New Year, which means it won't then be long until Spring and we'll all one by one start beginning our journeys! I am so excited for all of us!


----------



## Hodge-Podge

I know! It seems so close yet so far away!!!


----------



## wtt :)

I know!!! :wohoo: Can't wait (is what i say now but when the actual day is here, i'll be scared! :haha: )


----------



## Hodge-Podge

wtt :) said:


> I know!!! :wohoo: Can't wait (is what i say now but when the actual day is here, i'll be scared! :haha: )


Same here!!!


----------



## wtt :)

Hodge-Podge said:


> wtt :) said:
> 
> 
> I know!!! :wohoo: Can't wait (is what i say now but when the actual day is here, i'll be scared! :haha: )
> 
> 
> Same here!!!Click to expand...

we'll all be fine, i'm sure :rofl: :D plus, we can support each other which is very helpful!


----------



## FamilyD

Seems really close today but I'm sure in a couple of day's I will be like "it's gonna be forever" but I'm just thinking that the time will fly till Christmas (so excited) and then after Christmas there is only a couple of months to go :happydance:


----------



## oxchrissyxo

hey ladies :hi: you mind if i join you? WTT as were gettin married abroad on 5th may 2011 :happydance: need to wait until march until we can start trying, so want a spring lamb =) xx​


----------



## WearMyKissx

hey ladies, do you mind if I also join you too? i'm waiting for march 2011 :D


----------



## Hodge-Podge

WooHoo for two new peeps to join!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## wtt :)

FamilyD said:


> Seems really close today but I'm sure in a couple of day's I will be like "it's gonna be forever" but I'm just thinking that the time will fly till Christmas (so excited) and then after Christmas there is only a couple of months to go :happydance:

:lol: that's how i tend to think too! :D


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome chrissy and WMK! :flower:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Welcome ladies! :flower: take a seat!

I also have days like that. Some days I wake up and think "OMG it's not long" and panic, and other days I think "Argh, this is taking tooooo long". I also say I can't wait, but I know I'll be a bit scared when the day arrives :lol:


----------



## FamilyD

I have totally gone the opposite way today and it feels like forever away. Feel really fat and greedy today too. Wish I could just feel ok not on top of the world one day and depressed the next. :cry:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Awww hun :hugs: I know how you feel, and I think it's hormones. I get really down in the dumps and upset sometimes when I think of things I want but can't have right now. I got a bit like it last week, but addressed the things that were upsetting me, so went back to Weight Watchers (my weight was really getting me down, as I need to lose some before ttc) and flicked through a catalogue looking at baby things and things for our new home that we're saving for, which made me focus! I also realised that there really isn't that long to go. Think how quickly Christmas has come around. I can remember everything about last Christmas and that was 10 months ago! We have less time than that hun. In a few weeks it'll be Christmas, and just as we're getting back into the swing of things, it'll be mere weeks before we ttc!

And you're not fat and greedy! You're just having a crappy day :hugs: but don't, because we have so many lovely things to look forward to.


----------



## WearMyKissx

Hey ladies thank for the welcomes :D I'll quickly introduce myself. I'm Destiny, 22 and my other half is Chris, he'll be 25 on Christmas Eve. We have a little boy named Ryan who will be 2 on January 7th. 

FamilyD - I have days like that constantly, for me its my hormones I know it is, but as wanna-b-mummy says, it won't be that long till next year  *hugs* Christmas will be here sooner than we all know it, then New Year.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Hi Destiny :hugs:

Your little boy is gorgeous! And you're right, it's definitely hormones! I sometimes think I can hear my womb screaming "give me a baby!" :lol:


----------



## WearMyKissx

Aww bless you hun & thank you :) These hormones have a lot to answer for don't they?! One minute I could be crying over something silly, the next I'd be laughing and happy as larry? But it won't be long now till this wait is over for us all :D


----------



## Hodge-Podge

Oh gosh... if our hormones are this bad right now, I feel so sorry for my dh when I get pregnant!! :haha:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Yep Destiny, that's me. One minute, I'm bickering with everything, even the tv, the kettle, and next minute I'm crying saying "cuddle me!" to OH and feeling really sorry for myself :haha:

I know Hodge, I feel for our OHs! We're going to be hormonal lunatics come Spring, lol.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

And for the record, today I'm in a clingy, I want cuddles and attention 24/7 from OH mood. Poor boy :lol: he's going to work soon and I've just got a strop on because he won't be home until morning and I have to sleep without him. Bloody hormones!


----------



## WearMyKissx

Yeah but when we're pregnant we could easily blame hormones then  Or never know, if our hormones are making us go up and down now, when pregnant could calm us out, hehe if only hey?


----------



## wtt :)

Hodge-Podge said:


> Oh gosh... if our hormones are this bad right now, I feel so sorry for my dh when I get pregnant!! :haha:

:dohh: I'm always afraid about how i will treat him... :haha:


----------



## wtt :)

wanna-b-mummy said:


> And for the record, today I'm in a clingy, I want cuddles and attention 24/7 from OH mood. Poor boy :lol: he's going to work soon and I've just got a strop on because he won't be home until morning and I have to sleep without him. Bloody hormones!

:hugs:


----------



## wtt :)

WearMyKissx said:


> Yeah but when we're pregnant we could easily blame hormones then  Or never know, if our hormones are making us go up and down now, when pregnant could calm us out, hehe if only hey?

Now, that would be wonderful for us and everyone around us! (aka people that will have to deal with us :haha:)


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Ty wtt hunni, I'm laying in bed pining! OH went to work at 9 and I'm already wishing it was 7am so he was home snuggled up to me! :( I hate being a needy chick :lol: but I swear it's the hormones!


----------



## wtt :)

wbm, would you like me to add you to my Future bump buddies? :D


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Yes please Hun, I'll add you to mine :D


----------



## wtt :)

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Yes please Hun, I'll add you to mine :D

Ok, about to add you then :D It's really nice to have you ladies here for support :thumbup:


----------



## Hodge-Podge

wtt, I am trying to find your thread for Christmas recipes but not having much luck. Can you reply with the page? Thanks! Oh and I hope it was you that was talking about it earlier...if not, sorry...but I'm completely lost and I just remember someone talking about it. When I tried searching for it nothing came up....


----------



## PG5K

I am so glad I'm not the only person who feels they are going mad! I really hope it is the hormones, one min I'm fine then I am angry with the world or crying. I had a crazy lady night last week because my husband didn't want to come to bed...it felt like the end of the world. Lol.

The next day I was very embarrassed. :-( 

I did have a nice day looking at Christmas decorations in the shops today. It takes my mind off baby thoughts.


----------



## wtt :)

Hodge-Podge said:


> wtt, I am trying to find your thread for Christmas recipes but not having much luck. Can you reply with the page? Thanks! Oh and I hope it was you that was talking about it earlier...if not, sorry...but I'm completely lost and I just remember someone talking about it. When I tried searching for it nothing came up....

LOL I was like "huh?" That wasn't me ;) All I can offer is a picture of the delicious pie that i made today :haha: (in my journal)


----------



## WearMyKissx

wtt :) said:


> WearMyKissx said:
> 
> 
> Yeah but when we're pregnant we could easily blame hormones then  Or never know, if our hormones are making us go up and down now, when pregnant could calm us out, hehe if only hey?
> 
> Now, that would be wonderful for us and everyone around us! (aka people that will have to deal with us :haha:)Click to expand...

Haha! Luckily for my OH hes been told he'll be promoted soon (to a manager of his own shop) so hes already said if I'm too much for him with hormones he'll just sort something out at work

Think it'd be more of a bliss for me :D

So who's ready for Christmas?


----------



## FamilyD

Me Me Me!!!!!


----------



## FamilyD

ready for Christmas that is I still can't figure out how to quote


----------



## wtt :)

Me! :D (except haven't bought any presents yet)


----------



## wtt :)

FamilyD said:


> ready for Christmas that is I still can't figure out how to quote

You click on "quote" (on the bottom right) and write your text after the [/quote] ;)


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

I am sooooo ready for Christmas ladies! I have been looking online at lots of lovely things to get everyone and even planning what to wear Christmas day :lol: I love Christmas, it's my fave time of year ever ever ever.

I want some more future bump buddies! Which of you ladies wants me to add them to my signature? Wtt has planted the seed and now I want to add more :haha:


----------



## wtt :)

wanna-b-mummy said:


> I am sooooo ready for Christmas ladies! I have been looking online at lots of lovely things to get everyone and even planning what to wear Christmas day :lol: I love Christmas, it's my fave time of year ever ever ever.

I will start looking online too today. I do know somewhat what i am going to wear for Christmas though ;) (depending on how freezing cold it will be in Europe compared to the warm South here!) 



> I want some more future bump buddies! Which of you ladies wants me to add them to my signature? Wtt has planted the seed and now I want to add more :haha:

hehe yeah, once you start.... ;)


----------



## wtt :)

^^You can share some of the bump buddies i have in my signature as we are all going to pregnant around the same time! :D I always ask people before i add them but i'm sure they won't mind ;)


----------



## Hodge-Podge

wanna-b-mummy said:


> I want some more future bump buddies! Which of you ladies wants me to add them to my signature? Wtt has planted the seed and now I want to add more :haha:

*raises hand* Ohhh pick me! Pick me!! :haha:


----------



## wtt :)

Hodge-Podge said:


> wanna-b-mummy said:
> 
> 
> I want some more future bump buddies! Which of you ladies wants me to add them to my signature? Wtt has planted the seed and now I want to add more :haha:
> 
> *raises hand* Ohhh pick me! Pick me!! :haha:Click to expand...

:lol:


----------



## Mom23monkies

I have just started thinking about bump buddies myself
Ohhh this is going to be fun!!


----------



## FamilyD

Me too me too me too :)


----------



## Hodge-Podge

Mom23monkies said:


> I have just started thinking about bump buddies myself
> Ohhh this is going to be fun!!

I love that as we get closer my list get's longer and longer!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mom23monkies

Hodge-Podge said:


> Mom23monkies said:
> 
> 
> I have just started thinking about bump buddies myself
> Ohhh this is going to be fun!!
> 
> I love that as we get closer my list get's longer and longer!! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

LOL I am gonna have to get into my CP panel and see if I can add some ppl
Just dont wanna add any one w/out permission ya know??
LOL


----------



## Hodge-Podge

Mom23monkies said:


> Hodge-Podge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom23monkies said:
> 
> 
> I have just started thinking about bump buddies myself
> Ohhh this is going to be fun!!
> 
> I love that as we get closer my list get's longer and longer!! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I am gonna have to get into my CP panel and see if I can add some ppl
> Just dont wanna add any one w/out permission ya know??
> LOLClick to expand...

Eh most (I'll even go out on a limb and say everyone!) don't care if you add them. In fact, I'm one that waits to see if you add me before I add you! :haha:


----------



## wtt :)

:haha: You guys may add me anytime! :happydance: I will just be pregnant after you guys might already have had your babies! :haha:


----------



## Mom23monkies

HAHAHA You ladies crack me up!!!
I really should be working
but I am in tooo good of a mood to be dragged down with things like WORK hahah


----------



## misstia

Hello all! I'm so excited to see that there are others waiting until spring. I am in nursing school and graduate next december, so we are trying to plan it so that the baby comes after graduation, that way I can be done with school and have time with the baby before I start my career. Hopefully it all works out!

I currently have 11 year old twin step-daughters that I have had since they were about 4 and a half, and a 3 year daughter born July 19, 2007. So I will be so excited if we could get a boy this time! But of course a healthy baby would be just fine. We joke that hubby only has female swimmers, but we will see!

I'm 29 and will be 30 next August.... yes times a tickin. I definitly want my second and last well before 35 as genetically women in my family start to go down hill health wise after that.

So anyway, how are you all preparing over the next months. I think I'll pump up on the folic acid, and keep taking my vitatmins faithfully. I could definitely use some better eating habits (just love treats). Maybe get in shape (lose a few pounds before lol). 

Are you all taking any specific suplements now? I guess I'll also continue to watch my CM, and get better with the tempt taking, I do want to know exactly when I ovulate, with my first I only used OPK's but only did temps that month so never pinpointed the exact day of ovulation. 

Yes I'll stop now.... could go on and on. Can't wait to hear back from you all!! I'm just soooooo excited!!!!:loopy::loopy::loopy:


----------



## Mom23monkies

LOL Ok but so you guys know I have every intention of getting knocked up right away hahahahaha


----------



## Mom23monkies

misstia said:
 

> Hello all! I'm so excited to see that there are others waiting until spring. I am in nursing school and graduate next december, so we are trying to plan it so that the baby comes after graduation, that way I can be done with school and have time with the baby before I start my career. Hopefully it all works out!
> 
> I currently have 11 year old twin step-daughters that I have had since they were about 4 and a half, and a 3 year daughter born July 19, 2007. So I will be so excited if we could get a boy this time! But of course a healthy baby would be just fine. We joke that hubby only has female swimmers, but we will see!
> 
> I'm 29 and will be 30 next August.... yes times a tickin. I definitly want my second and last well before 35 as genetically women in my family start to go down hill health wise after that.
> 
> So anyway, how are you all preparing over the next months. I think I'll pump up on the folic acid, and keep taking my vitatmins faithfully. I could definitely use some better eating habits (just love treats). Maybe get in shape (lose a few pounds before lol).
> 
> Are you all taking any specific suplements now? I guess I'll also continue to watch my CM, and get better with the tempt taking, I do want to know exactly when I ovulate, with my first I only used OPK's but only did temps that month so never pinpointed the exact day of ovulation.
> 
> Yes I'll stop now.... could go on and on. Can't wait to hear back from you all!! I'm just soooooo excited!!!!:loopy::loopy::loopy:


LOL SURE!!!
Join the craziness!!!
were all just a little bit fruity 
But its fun!!
:thumbup:


----------



## misstia

I know, I guess I wouldn't complain if it happened sooner!!!!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

I've added some of you ladies! I'll add you too mom23! Feel free to add me girls :D


----------



## Mom23monkies

misstia said:


> I know, I guess I wouldn't complain if it happened sooner!!!!

I keep thinking I wouldent mind an early oops but I just got dxed with MTHFR which is a clotting disorder so I am taking MEGA dose of folic acid and a baby asperin a day
Now the doc says i need to wait till xmas time to ttc again
but its a start
I am 35 will be 36 in dec


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome misstia! :flower: Sure you can join us crazy ladies! :haha:


----------



## wtt :)

Mom23monkies said:


> misstia said:
> 
> 
> I know, I guess I wouldn't complain if it happened sooner!!!!
> 
> I keep thinking I wouldent mind an early oops but I just got dxed with *MTHFR *which is a clotting disorderClick to expand...

What exactly is that? 
Before i took my first Birth control pill, i had a huge blood test done and they told me i was at a higher risk of Thrombosis so couldn't take the regular pill (was on the mini-pill for that reason)
Anyway, i was just wondering what exactly you were diagnosed with.


----------



## Mom23monkies

wanna-b-mummy said:


> I've added some of you ladies! I'll add you too mom23! Feel free to add me girls :D

hehe done!!
theres gonna be a lotta knocked up women round here haha
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mom23monkies

wtt :) said:


> Mom23monkies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> misstia said:
> 
> 
> I know, I guess I wouldn't complain if it happened sooner!!!!
> 
> I keep thinking I wouldent mind an early oops but I just got dxed with *MTHFR *which is a clotting disorderClick to expand...
> 
> What exactly is that?
> Before i took my first Birth control pill, i had a huge blood test done and they told me i was at a higher risk of Thrombosis so couldn't take the regular pill (was on the mini-pill for that reason)
> Anyway, i was just wondering what exactly you were diagnosed with.Click to expand...

Well from what I understand its a chromasomal thing??
Ive been researching it all day
Any how it is a clotting disorder that can cause clots to build between the sac and the uterin wall and block off supply to the placenta.
it also keeps my body from being able to properly absorb folic acid 
(I have it posted in another thread but dont kow how to link it)
https://www.babyandbump.com/waiting-to-try/437003-results.html
Maybe that will work I dont know lol
but more or less Folic acid (vit B9) is usualy measured in micrograms
the avg ttc woman is taking 500- 700 MICROgrams of folic acid in her prenate 
I was just prescribes 3 MILLIgrams a day on TOP of whats in my prenatal vitimin
they think its could be why I mcd three times
Strangly enough its good news haha


----------



## wtt :)

oh wow thanks for the detailed info and sorry about the MCs :hugs:
At least you now know what to do about it and i wish you all the best! Oh and i don't blame you for wanting to be pregnant ASAP! :haha: Unless you start trying right now, we might still be bump buddies when i start ttc :D


----------



## wtt :)

And who knows? My DH might wake up one day and say "let's make some babies!" :rofl: (in my dreams but you never know!)


----------



## Mom23monkies

HAHAH well I will put you on the prayer list!!!
were not trying untill after Christmas 
But after the holidays are all over were gonna TTC like bunnies 
:rofl:


----------



## wtt :)

Mom23monkies said:


> HAHAH well I will put you on the prayer list!!!
> were not trying untill after Christmas
> But after the holidays are all over were gonna TTC like bunnies
> :rofl:

:rofl: :bunny:


----------



## Mom23monkies

wtt :) said:


> Mom23monkies said:
> 
> 
> HAHAH well I will put you on the prayer list!!!
> were not trying untill after Christmas
> But after the holidays are all over were gonna TTC like bunnies
> :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: :bunny:Click to expand...

OMG hahahahahahaha
I never saw that one before
I litterally busted out over that one!!


----------



## wtt :)

:rofl:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

At it like rabbits :haha: I've never been so excited to have sex before, and if my reaction to getting my first af after the pill was anything to go by (dancing, grinning etc) then I think I'll be doing the salsa around OH dancing with his underwear on my head :lol:


----------



## Shey

Hey ladies how are you all doing today?


----------



## Mom23monkies

wanna-b-mummy said:


> At it like rabbits :haha: I've never been so excited to have sex before, and if my reaction to getting my first af after the pill was anything to go by (dancing, grinning etc) then I think I'll be doing the salsa around OH dancing with his underwear on my head :lol:

HAHA I just pictured that
I hope he dosnt have racing stripes ROFL


----------



## Mom23monkies

Shey said:


> Hey ladies how are you all doing today?

good thanks and you?


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

LMAO. That would be just my luck!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Great thank you Shey hun, you good? xx


----------



## FamilyD

Add me add me add me


----------



## Mom23monkies

OK :)


----------



## Shey

Im good just having sore bb and been a bit drained these past few days

if ya'll want you can add me too


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

You're added on mine hunni :D


----------



## Mom23monkies

I am going Sig change happy today lol
Sorry your not feeling well today Shey
:(


----------



## wtt :)

wanna-b-mummy said:


> I'll be doing the salsa around OH dancing with his underwear on my head :lol:

:rofl:


----------



## Catalyst

I think that most of the first timers are the one that are hormonal and very emotional :) Im very calm about this, dont get grumpy, angry, depressed, cry or anything like that.
I am nervus ore excited :) that is it. I think it is al due to my LO :) he is so wonderful and im very content of having him and im just trying to enjoy the time I have with him alone before I have another baby :)

Any other having their second? Or even their third? How are you feeling?

6 months to go!!! :) sound both far and near.

I was wondering how you get your links to say only *My WTT journal* and not *my WTT journal https//:blebleble.com??? and when you click on the text you go to the link.

And if you want you can add me a future bump buddy :D


----------



## Catalyst

I just forgot!
Couple of night ago I had this weird dream. I was pg and had the baby very very very early. It looked not like a full grown baby, more like a well.. bunch of cells starting to look like a body. But somehow I could feel the heart beat and also I could see that it was a girl. Then the baby died. I was so sad in the dream.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Hi Cat hun :flower:

I keep having pregnancy dreams too and the last one I had I was being woken up by OH in a hospital bed and he was saying "wake up and see your little boy". I remember asking him if I had a c-section. He said "No you had a normal birth, don't you remember?" :lol: Very weird!

If you want your journal to not have the link in your sig and just the text, this is the code -copy and paste it with your journal link and take away the gaps before and after the URL letters and brackets:

[ URL ="https://www.babyandbump.com/wtt-journals/335553-wanna-b-mummys-wtt-journal.html"] My Wtt Journal [/ URL ]


----------



## Mom23monkies

Catalyst said:


> I think that most of the first timers are the one that are hormonal and very emotional :) Im very calm about this, dont get grumpy, angry, depressed, cry or anything like that.
> I am nervus ore excited :) that is it. I think it is al due to my LO :) he is so wonderful and im very content of having him and im just trying to enjoy the time I have with him alone before I have another baby :)
> 
> Any other having their second? Or even their third? How are you feeling?
> 
> 6 months to go!!! :) sound both far and near.
> 
> I was wondering how you get your links to say only *My WTT journal* and not *my WTT journal https//:blebleble.com??? and when you click on the text you go to the link.
> 
> And if you want you can add me a future bump buddy :D


I am actually ttc #4
and yeah I do get VERY emotional!!!!
But I have also had three miscarriages now
BUT!!!
We found the potential problem and I am moving on with a POSITIVE attitude!!!
January here I come!!
:cloud9:


----------



## Mom23monkies

Catalyst said:


> I just forgot!
> Couple of night ago I had this weird dream. I was pg and had the baby very very very early. It looked not like a full grown baby, more like a well.. bunch of cells starting to look like a body. But somehow I could feel the heart beat and also I could see that it was a girl. Then the baby died. I was so sad in the dream.

Ive never had one like that
But I have had a dream that I could take my baby out and put him back in
that was WHILE i was pregnant though
it was crazy


----------



## Mom23monkies

I think I might start a journal today
MAybe


----------



## wtt :)

^^Do it do it do it! :happydance: (and put the link in your signature)


----------



## chele

Hey ladies, how you all doing?

Well, I've finally ovulated. I think it was the first ovulation since I conceived Max (PCOS with crap cycles, don't ovulate each cycle)

Anways, 2 days before the big O, DH and I had :sex: so I am secretly hoping I am pregnant. I'm driving myself insane.
Eggs are so precious to me because I ovulate so infrequently, I feel like it's a shame if this one just goes to waster.

Anyways, I know it'll be negative next week and will just continue NTNPing until March, but now dreading TTCing if I am this hyped paranoid about it already. Eeek


----------



## Mom23monkies

chele said:


> Hey ladies, how you all doing?
> 
> Well, I've finally ovulated. I think it was the first ovulation since I conceived Max (PCOS with crap cycles, don't ovulate each cycle)
> 
> Anways, 2 days before the big O, DH and I had :sex: so I am secretly hoping I am pregnant. I'm driving myself insane.
> Eggs are so precious to me because I ovulate so infrequently, I feel like it's a shame if this one just goes to waster.
> 
> Anyways, I know it'll be negative next week and will just continue NTNPing until March, but now dreading TTCing if I am this hyped paranoid about it already. Eeek

well good luck
I think we all secretly hope for a happy slip lol
good luck either way you want to go
and keep us posted!!!


----------



## wtt :)

Good luck, chele! :D


----------



## Mom23monkies

wtt :) said:


> ^^Do it do it do it! :happydance: (and put the link in your signature)

Ok done!
its LONG but its my first entry


----------



## wtt :)

Mom23monkies said:


> wtt :) said:
> 
> 
> ^^Do it do it do it! :happydance: (and put the link in your signature)
> 
> Ok done!
> its LONG but its my first entryClick to expand...

yay! :dance:


----------



## Shey

Hey ladies! how are you all doing today?


----------



## wtt :)

Doing alright. Tired but ok :) You?


----------



## Mom23monkies

Good!!!
how are you?


----------



## Shey

Im ok i think I caught watever my son had. it's a pain in the but and doesnt help that the weather keeps going from hot to cold down here in florida.


----------



## wtt :)

Shey said:


> Im ok i think I caught watever my son had. it's a pain in the but and doesnt help that the weather keeps going from hot to cold down here in florida.

same here in GA ;) :hugs:


----------



## Mom23monkies

Same in WV too
but I will tell you the color changing in the mountains is AWESOME!


----------



## wtt :)

Mom23monkies said:


> Same in WV too
> but I will tell you the color changing in the mountains is AWESOME!

I bet! We don;t have mountains down here but i have been to New Hampshire and Vermont during the Indian Summers and that was just amazing!


----------



## Mom23monkies

Ive never been up there but here in the mountains of WV its absolutly beautiful!


----------



## Hodge-Podge

Mom23monkies said:


> Same in WV too
> but I will tell you the color changing in the mountains is AWESOME!

OH I know!! I forgot how pretty it is, I guess I just take it for granted. I went back "home" to Mississippi and obviously there are no mountains there but here in Tennessee it's just beautiful!!!


----------



## wtt :)

I miss the mountains! but at least we have beautiful autumn leaves here too :thumbup:


----------



## Mom23monkies

Hodge-Podge said:


> Mom23monkies said:
> 
> 
> Same in WV too
> but I will tell you the color changing in the mountains is AWESOME!
> 
> OH I know!! I forgot how pretty it is, I guess I just take it for granted. I went back "home" to Mississippi and obviously there are no mountains there but here in Tennessee it's just beautiful!!!Click to expand...

We are talking about going to Gaitlinsberg next year for vacation (unless I am preggers and then I have to save my leave time for maternity ;) )


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hi ladies! Been so busy with work Ive not been on here in ages!!! How is everyone? Spring is getting closer!! Very exited!! xxx


----------



## wtt :)

Mom23monkies said:


> Hodge-Podge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom23monkies said:
> 
> 
> Same in WV too
> but I will tell you the color changing in the mountains is AWESOME!
> 
> OH I know!! I forgot how pretty it is, I guess I just take it for granted. I went back "home" to Mississippi and obviously there are no mountains there but here in Tennessee it's just beautiful!!! Click to expand...
> 
> We are talking about going to Gaitlinsberg next year for vacation (*unless I am preggers and then I have to save my leave time for maternity* ;) )Click to expand...

What would you prefer? :haha: That is the unofficial reason why we are going to Europe in Dec so we can focus on ttc and pregnancy without having to travel much in between then and when baby is here. Once baby is here we will probably go on another trip to see family and friends who can't afford to visit us over here :)


----------



## Hodge-Podge

Mom23monkies said:


> Hodge-Podge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom23monkies said:
> 
> 
> Same in WV too
> but I will tell you the color changing in the mountains is AWESOME!
> 
> OH I know!! I forgot how pretty it is, I guess I just take it for granted. I went back "home" to Mississippi and obviously there are no mountains there but here in Tennessee it's just beautiful!!! Click to expand...
> 
> We are talking about going to Gaitlinsberg next year for vacation (unless I am preggers and then I have to save my leave time for maternity ;) )Click to expand...

Ok so I tried googling that because I thought at first you meant Gatlinburg but nothing came up. Did you mean Gatlinburg or is that some place else?


----------



## Mom23monkies

xx Emily xx said:


> Hi ladies! Been so busy with work Ive not been on here in ages!!! How is everyone? Spring is getting closer!! Very exited!! xxx

:flower: HI :flow:


----------



## Mom23monkies

Hodge-Podge said:


> Mom23monkies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hodge-Podge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mom23monkies said:
> 
> 
> Same in WV too
> but I will tell you the color changing in the mountains is AWESOME!
> 
> OH I know!! I forgot how pretty it is, I guess I just take it for granted. I went back "home" to Mississippi and obviously there are no mountains there but here in Tennessee it's just beautiful!!! Click to expand...
> 
> We are talking about going to Gaitlinsberg next year for vacation (unless I am preggers and then I have to save my leave time for maternity ;) )Click to expand...
> 
> Ok so I tried googling that because I thought at first you meant Gatlinburg but nothing came up. Did you mean Gatlinburg or is that some place else?Click to expand...


LOL no thats what I meant. Its supposed to be near Pidgeon forge right??
I just didnt have teh mags and materials in front of me and couldent remember lol

Hey to be honest I would prefer to need to be saving for materinity,
But I am sure the kids would want to go away. 

Although my 8 year old, bless his heart, said to me the other day "I wish you would have me a baby brother or sister"
then he thought for a minute and said "well a brother would be better because sisters are pests"
I laughed and told him to pray on it and see what happened haha


----------



## Hodge-Podge

Oh you will love it there!!!! I absolutely love going there! It's gorgeous this time of year! I'm about 3 hours from there and we recenly bought a time share for there! :haha: we haven't used it though! I keep saying that we will save all of our time and go to Vegas in 5 years to get remarried! :D


----------



## Mom23monkies

Hodge-Podge said:


> Oh you will love it there!!!! I absolutely love going there! It's gorgeous this time of year! I'm about 3 hours from there and we recenly bought a time share for there! :haha: we haven't used it though! I keep saying that we will save all of our time and go to Vegas in 5 years to get remarried! :D

ohhh remarriage!!! that sounds nice!
I live about 5 hours away
You need to use it!!!
As I said its going to depend on rather I am saving for my maternity leave lol


----------



## Hodge-Podge

Mom23monkies said:


> Hodge-Podge said:
> 
> 
> Oh you will love it there!!!! I absolutely love going there! It's gorgeous this time of year! I'm about 3 hours from there and we recenly bought a time share for there! :haha: we haven't used it though! I keep saying that we will save all of our time and go to Vegas in 5 years to get remarried! :D
> 
> ohhh remarriage!!! that sounds nice!
> I live about 5 hours away
> You need to use it!!!
> As I said its going to depend on rather I am saving for my maternity leave lolClick to expand...

Yeah I know what you mean, I am having to save ALL of my time for my maternity leave which is why we haven't went. And when we go we pay instead of using our time share just to save the time...


----------



## Mom23monkies

Hodge-Podge said:


> Mom23monkies said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hodge-Podge said:
> 
> 
> Oh you will love it there!!!! I absolutely love going there! It's gorgeous this time of year! I'm about 3 hours from there and we recenly bought a time share for there! :haha: we haven't used it though! I keep saying that we will save all of our time and go to Vegas in 5 years to get remarried! :D
> 
> ohhh remarriage!!! that sounds nice!
> I live about 5 hours away
> You need to use it!!!
> As I said its going to depend on rather I am saving for my maternity leave lolClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah I know what you mean, I am having to save ALL of my time for my maternity leave which is why we haven't went. And when we go we pay instead of using our time share just to save the time...Click to expand...

It would be hard for me NOT to use something thats already paid for
of course I dont know how a time share works but you know


----------



## Shey

Mom23monkies that is funny that your son said that. but at the sametime that was cute.


----------



## Mom23monkies

Yeah he is a sweet kid
I think I might just keep him lol


----------



## Catalyst

Im doing ok. Just saw a doc last week about my weird cycle and she didnt see anything wrong in the ultrasound (hope it is the right word!) she thought I might have too litle hormone of some kind (cant remember wich one). But she thought everything will get back to normal when I get off the pill! just 2,5 months! In the meen time she said I could either keep taking the one im on (minipill I think its called - never given me problems before! took it before I started TTC last time) or I could take a nother one, kind of new on the market here (2-3 years) and it is taken for 24 days and then 4 placebo ones then start new one. Im still thinking what to do! Not sure If i shold start new one so short while from going off the pill (will use condoms from jan to TTC) or if I should take the "old" one buy new pack in november (almost finished with this one) and have left over when I TTC.

But I had a nother pg dream. Again about something bad happening and I wen to get an Ultrasound, I was just in the first trimester. My OH did the ultrasound! hahaha and we werent sure if there was 1,2 or 3! babys! but we could see a heartbeat :) haha 

Talking about dreams. Couple of months ago my mum tells me that my dad had a dream. He had dreamt that I had given birth to tripplets (3?) and there were 2 blond ones and one dark haired one. My dad dreams about alot of things that then happens. So I said that I hoped it just meant I would have 3 in total, even though at the time I just plan on having 2!!!


----------



## Catalyst

Am I the only one that miss the live chat that was here? I sometime want to talk to someone in the moment and not wait to see if some one answeres my thread :S


----------



## Shey

Aww Cat I hope things get better for you and that you get your :bfp:
I keep having pg dreams too.


----------



## Catalyst

I dont recall dreaming like this the last time I was waiting to TTC. And when I was pg I just dreamt stupid dreams like I was visiting my grandparents then just remembered I had a baby and found it in a closet and then realising that my OH had never changed its diper and the baby in the dream was few months old.
Another one was that I was walking outside with a friend of mine that has a baby thats 19 months older than my LO. It was very windy and all of a sudden I needed to stop and breastfeed. So we stopped at a house that is a litle guesthose here in town and went in a room with lot of chairs (all old fashion) and was giving my son and I was milking so mutch the baby couldnt drink fast enaugh and the milk was squirting in his face and all over. 

When my son was born I milked very well and sometimes it just squirted all over the place like out of waterpistol. And he had blond hair like the boy in the dream :)


----------



## Shey

Aww Cat. I had weird pg dreams when I was pg with my son and now I keep having pg that r hard to explain.


----------



## Laraa

hi all, 
im also wtt. Im 25 years old have been married for 3.5 years. I have a gorgeous little girl aged 1 and cannot wait to have another. Im so broody right now but have decided we're going to wait until April/May 2011. 
My main reasons for waiting is after an emergency c section i was told to wait 2 years, although many people dont take notice of this i thought id wait at least 1.5 years before ttc. Another reason is this extra stone in weight im trying to shift. :)


----------



## Catalyst

Welcome Laraa

Mind if I ask, but were you TTC around august-oktober 2008? Your nick is very familiar.

shey, I know what you meen! I dont know why I am having pg dreams now! last time I didnt have any until I was pg (and im not, was at the docs last week, should have seen it if there was anything) and these two dreams I have had now have some bad things in them :S dont like it at all!


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome Laraa! :flower:


----------



## Shey

Aww Cat Im sorry. I know dreams can mess with our minds in either good or bad ways. I hope these bad ones that u have stop and that u start having good ones. :hugs:

Welcome Laraa!


----------



## Catalyst

How are everyone to day?

Im good. Bought the last pack of pills yesterday :) will be finisthed about 2. of january and then the condom for 2-3 months before start TTC :)

It has started to snow here. Took my son out, he liked the snow :) Im going to try and find a sledge to pull him on.

The weekend will be busy. Going to a supermarket that is cheaper than is here in town, takes an hour to get there (big purcahse!) then to morrow Im baking and making cakes and stuff. Allso will my LO go to my parents and stay over night :) he sure will like that I think. He loves his grandfather more than anything! When he is around no one els exists!

We will go out to dinner then there is a party on saturday evening at my place, and cakes and stuff on sunday for my family :) I turn 26 on sunday :D haha

How is the plan for your weekend?


----------



## Shey

Im taking my DS down to Miami tomorrow for a haircut and so he can see his other grandma(his dad's mom) and so he can see his dad and his auntie(his dad's sister).


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Evening ladies, I haven't been around for a few days and thought I'd check in to see how we all are? Lovely to see all those signatures going up! :D 

Nothing to report here other than my week has been filled with baby talk. Babies being born, friends finding out the genders of their babies, baby birthday shopping.... my week has just been full of babies. Made me a little envious and I had a little "it's taking too long" whine to my OH. He assures me Spring isn't far away, but today I don't believe him, lol.

Hope we're all happy and well :hugs:


----------



## wtt :)

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Made me a little envious and I had a little "it's taking too long" whine to my OH. He assures me Spring isn't far away, but today I don't believe him, lol.

:haha: Thought about trying that yesterday too but decided not to bring it up that directly! After all, Spring really isn't that far away, plus if we ttc anytime before May, we'd have another September baby in the family! Although October wouldn't be so bad :haha:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

October baby means we could paint our bumps like a pumpkin. But with our ttc dates, it may mean an easter egg painted belly lol x


----------



## wtt :)

wanna-b-mummy said:


> October baby means we could paint our bumps like a pumpkin. But with our ttc dates, it may mean an easter egg painted belly lol x

:haha:


----------



## Hodge-Podge

Aww I want a giant pumpkin next year for Halloween!! :haha:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Me tooooo hodge. I'd love to be pregnant by next Christmas so I can wear this brilliant Christmas Pudding jumper I saw somewhere ages ago. Then I could say I was baking a Christmas pudd in my oven :lol:


----------



## wtt :)

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Me tooooo hodge. I'd love to be pregnant by next Christmas so I can wear this brilliant Christmas Pudding jumper I saw somewhere ages ago. Then I could say I was baking a Christmas pudd in my oven :lol:

link? :haha: Would love to see it and see if it's available here since our baby will most likely be born sometime after Christmas (Jan - March 2012)


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

I can't remember where I saw the original :( but it was a bit like this but the pudding was bigger (and less money lol)
https://www.tyhanleigh.com/christmas-pudding-jumper-142-p.asp


----------



## wtt :)

wanna-b-mummy said:


> I can't remember where I saw the original :( but it was a bit like this but the pudding was bigger (and less money lol)
> https://www.tyhanleigh.com/christmas-pudding-jumper-142-p.asp

haha cute! but omg :shock: expensive!


----------



## Catalyst

Well, today I turned 26!! :) Was prepping a birthdayparty yesterday. Made some cakes and other delicious things. Then had regular party with alcohol and snack yesterday evening :) My Lo stayed over night with my parents. 
today I had my family and my OH family over (20 PPL!), eating cake, other good delicios things, talking and stuff.. Wonderful day :) But now Im realy realy realy tired! Wish I had long weekend.


----------



## Hodge-Podge

Catalyst said:


> Well, today I turned 26!! :) Was prepping a birthdayparty yesterday. Made some cakes and other delicious things. Then had regular party with alcohol and snack yesterday evening :) My Lo stayed over night with my parents.
> today I had my family and my OH family over (20 PPL!), eating cake, other good delicios things, talking and stuff.. Wonderful day :) But now Im realy realy realy tired! Wish I had long weekend.


Aww HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chele

Well it's a BFN for me in my surprise ovulation and AF arrived 4 days early, freaking me out now that there's a problem with my progesterone levels. Hope they sort themselves out by next March

Happy belated birthday Catalyst

Hope everyone had a nice weekend and back to boring Mondays x


----------



## wtt :)

Catalyst said:


> Well, today I turned 26!! :) Was prepping a birthdayparty yesterday. Made some cakes and other delicious things. Then had regular party with alcohol and snack yesterday evening :) My Lo stayed over night with my parents.
> today I had my family and my OH family over (20 PPL!), eating cake, other good delicios things, talking and stuff.. Wonderful day :) But now Im realy realy realy tired! Wish I had long weekend.

Happy belated Birthday!! :D :cake:


----------



## Mom23monkies

Catalyst said:


> Well, today I turned 26!! :) Was prepping a birthdayparty yesterday. Made some cakes and other delicious things. Then had regular party with alcohol and snack yesterday evening :) My Lo stayed over night with my parents.
> today I had my family and my OH family over (20 PPL!), eating cake, other good delicios things, talking and stuff.. Wonderful day :) But now Im realy realy realy tired! Wish I had long weekend.

Well Happy belated bday!


----------



## Shey

Happy B-lated birthday Cat! hope you had a good one.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Happy belated birthday Cat! :hugs: :flower:

Girls I'm finding it hard today. It's weird - I have days where I'm positive, and days where waiting seems so difficult! I've got babies on the mind and wish I didn't because it's so distracting and then I get sad! I've got so many friends who are pregnant or have just popped, and although I know they're all a few years older than me and I have plenty of time, I still get down! I have to snap out of it! :lol:


----------



## wtt :)

:lol: i talked to a friend of mine who is my age and not pregnant nor a parent yet and she feels the exact same way we do!!! Good to know a friend in real life that isn't pregnant yet but wants to be!! :haha:


----------



## Catalyst

I have been wondering about babycloths shopping.

I got mutch cloths from my sisterinlaw that I used so I didnt have to buy mutch. Now me and my mum are going to New York after 22 days! and Im wondering if I should do some babyshopping even though the baby wont be born untill 2011 the earliest! (if i get pg in first try, jan 20011)
But then again I dont want anyone to know that we are going to TTC and I know if my mum would now she would be asking all the time how it is going!

Am I crazy for wondering if I should shopp cloths for a baby that wouldnt be born until 1,5 year from now!


----------



## wtt :)

:haha: You're not crazy but i wouldn't clothes shop just yet ;) (unless it's maybe a piece you can only get while you're in New York, then i guess you can get that one thing early ;))


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

When I see baby clothes in the sale I have physically drag myself away from the check out :lol:


----------



## FamilyD

My DH has bought 2 sleep suits and hidden them under the bed. I'm pretty sure he thinks I don't know about them however he probably should have found a better hiding place than the box I keep my hand bags in! We bought the same one's for a friend of mine and he must have gone back and bought another set. Bless him!


----------



## Catalyst

wtt :) said:


> :haha: You're not crazy but i wouldn't clothes shop just yet ;) (unless it's maybe a piece you can only get while you're in New York, then i guess you can get that one thing early ;))

Baby cloths here are very very expensive! You can get same brand, same stuff in USA or UK for half the price or less! than you get it here. And not on sale!
That is why I was wondering about it. Also I live in very very very small town and there is just one store here with baby cloths, very very small store! Have to drive for an hour to get to better store and even there there is not mutch to choose from. Have to drive for 5 or 9 hours to get to decent stores and more than one! haha


----------



## Catalyst

FamilyD said:


> My DH has bought 2 sleep suits and hidden them under the bed. I'm pretty sure he thinks I don't know about them however he probably should have found a better hiding place than the box I keep my hand bags in! We bought the same one's for a friend of mine and he must have gone back and bought another set. Bless him!

Awww how cute is he! haha :)


----------



## wtt :)

Catalyst said:


> wtt :) said:
> 
> 
> :haha: You're not crazy but i wouldn't clothes shop just yet ;) (unless it's maybe a piece you can only get while you're in New York, then i guess you can get that one thing early ;))
> 
> Baby cloths here are very very expensive! You can get same brand, same stuff in USA or UK for half the price or less! than you get it here. And not on sale!
> That is why I was wondering about it. Also I live in very very very small town and there is just one store here with baby cloths, very very small store! Have to drive for an hour to get to better store and even there there is not mutch to choose from. Have to drive for 5 or 9 hours to get to decent stores and more than one! hahaClick to expand...

well, if that's the case, then yes, i would buy them all now! :haha:


----------



## Shey

Cat it depends on where you get the baby clothes from. If you go to like a Target or Walmart then yes they are cheap but if you go to like babies r us, gap, gymboree,carter's, or oshkosh bgosh then no they are expensive.


----------



## Catalyst

Shey said:


> Cat it depends on where you get the baby clothes from. If you go to like a Target or Walmart then yes they are cheap but if you go to like babies r us, gap, gymboree,carter's, or oshkosh bgosh then no they are expensive.

im from Iceland! :) Cloths in stores like Polarn O pyret ore Next are far more cheaper in UK and USA than here. (not sure if they are in USA but in UK)


----------



## julybabe84

Hi there I've just come over from NTNP. I border this thread and also the one for Nov/Dec/Jan as we plan to start TTC end Jan beg Feb. Going to use the time in between to start charting and see if i can work out my cycle. I hope to find some buddies to go through every step with.

Can I just say congratulations to everyone on this thread who is counting down to there weddings, I hope you have a fantastic time. Enjoy!!!

Ax


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Hi ladies thought I would add my name to the list!!! I love my lil princess soooo much and would love a lil brother or sister for her. Would love a boy hehe but at the same time not bothered lol.
Me and DH have decided that were are probably only going to have 2 children so want no more than a 2 year age gap between them xxx
Oh and I'm 24 nearly 25 and been married for over a year xxx


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome MM! :flower:


----------



## kellgell06

Would love to join the group.
Im Kelly, Im 20 and my OH is 23. We have a gorgeous son who is 6 months old. We currently are not married but are planning to get married in 2012. But before that happens we will be TTC either Feb or March next year in the hope to make our son a big brother.


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome kell :flower: :D Wow, your kids are gonna be very close in age!!


----------



## Shey

Welcome MM and Kell! its always good to have an age gap.


----------



## kellgell06

What kind of age gap will you have between your children?


----------



## Catalyst

kellgell06 said:


> What kind of age gap will you have between your children?

There will be 2,5-3 year age gap.


----------



## Shey

I will have a 3-4 yr gap


----------



## Laraa

Catalyst said:


> Welcome Laraa
> 
> Mind if I ask, but were you TTC around august-oktober 2008? Your nick is very familiar.
> 
> shey, I know what you meen! I dont know why I am having pg dreams now! last time I didnt have any until I was pg (and im not, was at the docs last week, should have seen it if there was anything) and these two dreams I have had now have some bad things in them :S dont like it at all!


erm not quite, it was end of December i planned and luckily happend first time. Once i got the BFP I was in first tri alot.


----------



## MilitaryMummy

I am hoping for no more than a 2 year age gap between mine!!! I want to consieve when LO is around the 6/7/8 month Mark xx


----------



## Catalyst

Do you know what this Jenny Renny reading is that I see here and there on B&B?


----------



## mrscupcake

Hi ladies I'm 25, married for 16 months and have a little man of almost 7 months who I love to bits. Were thinking of ttc again feb/march time next year so there will be around a 20-22 months age gap. I've heard Lots of ppl saying small age gaps are lovely and they are really close & play together. I'd love that for my son :) x


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome, mrscupcake! :flower: :D


----------



## vicki.mummy

hi ladies,
i'm 28 and from Scotland. We are currently on the IUI waiting list, and will hopefully be at the top of the list around late spring next year. I've just recently gotten married and we're currently fostering 2 boys. 
I just wanted to pop in and say hi :D


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome vicki! :flower: and good luck on your journey! :D :thumbup:


----------



## FamilyD

Hi Mrs Cupcake, Hi Vikki Good luck ladies hope everything goes to plan for you!


----------



## MilitaryMummy

Mrs cupcake I'm like you I'd love a smaller age gap!!! For me I want 2 years max!!! Lol. Would love another lil one hehe xx


----------



## chele

Catalyst said:


> Do you know what this Jenny Renny reading is that I see here and there on B&B?

My prediction in my siggy is a Jenny prediction. I got it online from her. Just waiting for another prediction to come back too


----------



## miiow1031

This is my first post on here. Me and my DH have been married for almost 1 year. It will be 1 year October 31. I am currently 24 and he is 25. We both have birthdays at the end of this year. We plan to start ttc in April of 2011. I am trying to lose weight before then and we are trying to get our finances in better shape.


----------



## Mrs Allan

Hi everyone. Im 24 and from sunny Lancashire :) 
I've been married to my hubby since April 2010 but we have been together for 7 years.

We hope to start ttc in March 2011 or maybe a little earlier. I am coming off the pill in a couple of weeks and going to wait till my body gets back into a normal rythem (hopefully).
We are off on our honeymoon in March (couldn't go after the wedding due to the ash cloud...gutted!) so it would be great to have a honeymoon baby!
I am a bit nervous about getting pregnant before we go on honeymoon just incase im not very well but also dont want to risk being on my period whilst im there! Difficult one!

Anyway thats me and where i am at the minute! Im looking forward to chatting to everyone and making some new friends xx


----------



## Catalyst

chele said:


> Catalyst said:
> 
> 
> Do you know what this Jenny Renny reading is that I see here and there on B&B?
> 
> My prediction in my siggy is a Jenny prediction. I got it online from her. Just waiting for another prediction to come back tooClick to expand...

Who is this Jenny? Is she a fortune teller (or what ever it is called!)?

Migh give it a go for a reading :)


----------



## Shey

MilitaryMummy said:


> I am hoping for no more than a 2 year age gap between mine!!! I want to consieve when LO is around the 6/7/8 month Mark xx

If you are financially stable to raise kids that are close in age then I say go for it


----------



## vicki.mummy

Catalyst said:


> chele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catalyst said:
> 
> 
> Do you know what this Jenny Renny reading is that I see here and there on B&B?
> 
> My prediction in my siggy is a Jenny prediction. I got it online from her. Just waiting for another prediction to come back tooClick to expand...
> 
> Who is this Jenny? Is she a fortune teller (or what ever it is called!)?
> 
> Migh give it a go for a reading :)Click to expand...

i've just signed up for one :D :D


----------



## wtt :)

Wow, this thread is really becoming quite popular! :lol: 
Welcome miiow & Mrs Allan! :flower:


----------



## Mrs Allan

Thank-you wtt :) x


----------



## wtt :)

Mrs Allan said:


> Thank-you wtt :) x

You're welcome! :) I see you got a ticker! :happydance:


----------



## miiow1031

Thank you


----------



## chele

vicki.mummy said:


> Catalyst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chele said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catalyst said:
> 
> 
> Do you know what this Jenny Renny reading is that I see here and there on B&B?
> 
> My prediction in my siggy is a Jenny prediction. I got it online from her. Just waiting for another prediction to come back tooClick to expand...
> 
> Who is this Jenny? Is she a fortune teller (or what ever it is called!)?
> 
> Migh give it a go for a reading :)Click to expand...
> 
> i've just signed up for one :D :DClick to expand...

Ooo let us know what she comes back with


----------



## Laraa

Ladies i am getting sooooo impatient :)


----------



## wtt :)

Laraa said:


> Ladies i am getting sooooo impatient :)

Me too.... :coffee:


----------



## MilitaryMummy

How do you get these predictions??? Xx


----------



## vicki.mummy

google Jenny Renny Predictions :D :D


----------



## Lubbird

Jumping on this thread a bit late :)

Okay I'm 19, will be 20 in December. My partner and I are WTT in February! I have been reading on these forums for a while but now feel i can join in since we have decided when we will be TTC.

Would really love a boy but i'd be happy with a girl too- I just want a healthy baby!


So yeah hi!


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome Lubbird! :flower:


----------



## Shey

Welcome to the forum Lubbird

I have a boy and would love a lil girl!


----------



## Mrs Allan

wtt :) said:


> Mrs Allan said:
> 
> 
> Thank-you wtt :) x
> 
> You're welcome! :) I see you got a ticker! :happydance:Click to expand...

It took me a long time to get that ticker on!! :laugh2:


----------



## cliqmo

Hello WTTers, 

As of today we are also waiting to try, as OH and I decided in August (when we started TTC) that if we hadn't got our BFP by Christmas that we would wait until next year, as we are moving next Autumn (DH is in Forces) and we didn't want due date to clash with move date... I got AF today and DH is away over Ov in Nov and Dec, so that is us out :(

Sorry if I sound sorry for myself, I probably have PMS :wacko: 

Please can I join your group as I'm really going to miss the TTCers :) 

Thanks in advance xxx


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome, cliqmo :hugs:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Welcome to all the new ladies! How this thread has grown since I made our little siggy all those weeks ago! I can't for the spring when we start seeing all those bfps pop up!


----------



## wtt :)

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies! How this thread has grown since I made our little siggy all those weeks ago! I can't for the spring when we start seeing all those bfps pop up!

I know it's crazy! Can't wait either! So freaking broody lately! :dohh:


----------



## myasmumma

wtt :) said:


> wanna-b-mummy said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the new ladies! How this thread has grown since I made our little siggy all those weeks ago! I can't for the spring when we start seeing all those bfps pop up!
> 
> I know it's crazy! Can't wait either! So freaking broody lately! :dohh:Click to expand...

im soo broody too lately..i know a few people who have have just had babies..or are showing bumps and im finding it soo hard to control my urge :haha:


----------



## Catalyst

On another forum that Im on (not baby related) there was one woman showing what she had been knitting (bag that you can put in the carseat for the smallest ones to keep them warm) and she took a pic of it with her litle girl witch was sooooo cute! *klingklingkling* I want a baby, litle baby girl! haha :)


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Me too, I am sooooooo broody lately, it's so frustrating!


----------



## wtt :)

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Me too, I am sooooooo broody lately, it's so frustrating!

:hugs:


----------



## Hodge-Podge

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Me too, I am sooooooo broody lately, it's so frustrating!


Me too....


----------



## mrscupcake

MilitaryMummy said:


> Mrs cupcake I'm like you I'd love a smaller age gap!!! For me I want 2 years max!!! Lol. Would love another lil one hehe xx

It would be lovely wouldn't it?! :) your bambino is gorgeous btw! Xx


----------



## vicki.mummy

oh my gosh i am soooo broody too - can't wait!!! i wish april would come already :D :D i'm hoping to hear back from our clinic about where we are on the waiting list right now :D


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Happy Halloween girls!

https://blog.couponalbum.com/images/2010/09/toddler-pumpkin-halloween-costume.jpg

Soooo cute! I'll be making sure my baby has this.... I'm a cruel mummy already :lol:


----------



## wtt :)

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Happy Halloween girls!
> 
> https://blog.couponalbum.com/images/2010/09/toddler-pumpkin-halloween-costume.jpg
> 
> Soooo cute! I'll be making sure my baby has this.... I'm a cruel mummy already :lol:

:haha: but cute at the same time! Happy H! :D


----------



## vicki.mummy

happy halloween ladies :D that pumpkin is too cute.
my foster boys are going as Roary the Racecar (he doesn't like scary) and the other is going as a pirate skeleton - they are very excited!!!


----------



## Shey

Happy Halloween! My LO is gonna be a lil vampire!


----------



## BabyQ

Happy halloween everybody!!!

OOOoooo just seen my ticker, in 2 weeks I start my folic acid because it's 6 months before we start TTC!!! :happydance:


----------



## vicki.mummy

should you start folic acid so early?


----------



## Catalyst

Im just going to start 3-4 months prior, think thats enaugh. But then again I dont know for sure what is best haha :)

There isnt mutch Halloween things here. Only for grown ups, as in Halloween party´s.

But we have a day in february that is for the kids and dress in costumes. They then go to companys and sing and get candy and some places there are balls for them. But we dont decorate our homes and houses and the parents seldom dress up in a costume with their kids.

I would love to be where a real Halloween is celabrated, everyone in costume, houses decorated and everyone going out trick or treat!


----------



## PG5K

Hi ladies, Just feel a bit down today. I asked my husband for a definite yes that we will be ttc in Feb but the best I got was that he is pretty sure. What does that mean?! 

I have to go to the doctors to get some more of the pill to last till Feb and i wanted to tell the doctor that we will be trying but I don't know 100%. 
I don't know what I would do if in Feb he says no or wait longer. 

Just feel miserable... doesn't help that af is due late this week. :(


----------



## BabyQ

vicki.mummy said:


> should you start folic acid so early?

probably not..! I'm just paranoid after my miscarriage! I'm giving up caffeine and eating healthier too in preparation :winkwink:.


----------



## BabyQ

PG5K said:


> Hi ladies, Just feel a bit down today. I asked my husband for a definite yes that we will be ttc in Feb but the best I got was that he is pretty sure. What does that mean?!
> 
> I have to go to the doctors to get some more of the pill to last till Feb and i wanted to tell the doctor that we will be trying but I don't know 100%.
> I don't know what I would do if in Feb he says no or wait longer.
> 
> Just feel miserable... doesn't help that af is due late this week. :(

:nope: don't worry, i think that's fairly typical of men, they just don't like to commit until they have to, when the time comes in February I'm sure he will want TTC :hugs:xxx


----------



## Jellyt

BabyQ said:


> vicki.mummy said:
> 
> 
> should you start folic acid so early?
> 
> probably not..! I'm just paranoid after my miscarriage! I'm giving up caffeine and eating healthier too in preparation :winkwink:.Click to expand...

I did the same after my miscarriage before Evelyn and whether it was nescessary or not, it definietely helped me feel better :flower:


----------



## Jellyt

Hi! I'm new to this thread :). My OH finishes training within his job in May which enables him to earn more money. Evelyn will be 1 in May so we will hopefully be TTC then. We've discussed it and he knows that i'd like a 2-3 year age gap between our babies but he's admitted that he's broody now, the only thing stopping us is that we don't want to struggle financially so here I am! Look forward to chatting to you all!


----------



## BabyQ

Welcome JellyT, we're TTC in May too, just before our wedding :flower:.

Your little one is gorgeous!xxx


----------



## julybabe84

Catalyst said:


> On another forum that Im on (not baby related) there was one woman showing what she had been knitting (bag that you can put in the carseat for the smallest ones to keep them warm) and she took a pic of it with her litle girl witch was sooooo cute! *klingklingkling* I want a baby, litle baby girl! haha :)

I have 2 boys and would love a baby girl too. Although i think i'd probably end up bankrupt if i did lol.


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome, Jellyt! :flower:


----------



## kellgell06

Would anyone like a future bump buddy.. I didnt really have one during my first pregnancy and it would be nice to have someone to talk to and share thoughts and experiences with.


----------



## Eyes On Fire

Hey everyone, I'm 21 and will have been with my OH for 3 years when we decide to start NTNP in May next year. I'm hoping time will fly by because I'm very anxious to start trying.


----------



## vicki.mummy

kellgell06 said:


> Would anyone like a future bump buddy.. I didnt really have one during my first pregnancy and it would be nice to have someone to talk to and share thoughts and experiences with.

i would love a future bump buddy - that would be so fab!!!!! pm me if you want :D :D


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome Eyes On Fire! :flower:


----------



## embojet

:hi:. Can I join you ladies? We will be ttc number 2 in about May 2011. Can't wait! x


----------



## Jellyt

BabyQ said:


> Welcome JellyT, we're TTC in May too, just before our wedding :flower:.
> 
> Your little one is gorgeous!xxx

Ooo how exciting :). We're saving up for our wedding but it's not gonna happen any time soon so i'm jealous :p. You've probably got lots to keep you occupied until you TTC then! Thank you xx


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome, embojet! :flower:


----------



## Catalyst

kellgell06 said:


> Would anyone like a future bump buddy.. I didnt really have one during my first pregnancy and it would be nice to have someone to talk to and share thoughts and experiences with.

I would love to be a bump buddy :)


----------



## Eyes On Fire

wtt :) said:


> Welcome Eyes On Fire! :flower:

Thank you for the welcome, it's nice to have some other ladies to talk to. Especially since I'm a little nervous about pregnancy since it'll be my first and I have no idea what to expect.


----------



## wtt :)

Eyes On Fire said:


> wtt :) said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Eyes On Fire! :flower:
> 
> Thank you for the welcome, it's nice to have some other ladies to talk to. Especially since I'm a little nervous about pregnancy since it'll be my first and I have no idea what to expect.Click to expand...

:hugs: This forum will give you all the info and confidence you will need and more! :thumbup:


----------



## harri

Hi Everyone!

Please could I join? I got married this year in July to my amazing husband and we will have been together for 7 years in February which is when we want to start TTC. 
I will be 24 and my DH will be 27. 

I am a qualified Accountant and my DH will qualify in February so we're waiting until all his exams are out of the way. 

xxxx


----------



## Mrs Allan

:hi: and welcome Eyes on Fire & harri. 

Im nervous too eyes on fire but i think we are in the right place! We will all get through it together x


----------



## Laraa

evening ladies and welcometo all newcomers :) How are we all feelng this evening? Im getting very impatient. I cant wait to start ttc. :D


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome harri! :D


----------



## wtt :)

Laraa said:


> evening ladies and welcometo all newcomers :) How are we all feelng this evening? *Im getting very impatient. I cant wait to start ttc.* :D

Me too! I'm also starting to tell more and more people :blush: but they're all excited and happy for us! :happydance:


----------



## Laraa

Morning ladies. My plan was to wait until April but i think i may bring it forward to Feb :)


----------



## PG5K

I went to see my doctor yesterday and said I'm thinking off ttc in Feb. It was so weird and I felt very grown up (im 26! Lol) 

He said I am fine to try straight after the pill and everything should return to normal. I decided to txt my hubby about it as he seems nervous talking and that seemed to work better. Fingers crossed he finally gives a definite to try Feb.


----------



## blaze777

Hey girlies,

Can I join too? WTT in Feb/March so LO will be just over a year! So excited, and so, so broody!

I'm 23, married since july 08, DD born 14.02.10 :)


----------



## Catalyst

I dont know why but I have been very calm about this since we decied in mai I think that we would ttc next spring but now Im geting nervus!
I think I need to talk to someone about this! Here it is nota custom to talk about planning a baby or talking about trying. You just get pg tell ppl after 12w and then say it was planned! And even though some of my friends and stuff are talking about wantin soon, or in the next 2-3 years and so on only thing I can say is I agree. I want one but not now (witch is true) but within a then I say some time limit that is longer than we are planning so it wont be obvius!
Beein here on B&B is grate but sometimes it takes so long time to get answeres. I miss the live chatt that was here before and the icelandic forum Im on only has TTC, PG or with toddler/child threads. There I get faster replies than here but also some ppl know who I am so I cant talk about it!
Also frustrating sometime to not beeing able to chatt on my own language because sometimes my english can be limited when I dont know, cant write and so on the tecnical words and stuff.

Dont get me wrong! I love to be here :) I just wished we could talk more rapidly and not wait for so long for a reply so the conversation will be more fluent.


----------



## wtt :)

yeah i agree! A chat would be nice but i believe it was taken away for good reasons so now we have no more chat on this forum (i wasn't a member when the people here used to have a chat room)

I usually get more rapid replies in my own journal on here :haha:


----------



## Shey

I agree with you Cat. Do you have instant messenger like msn, yahoo, or aim?


----------



## MilitaryMummy

OMG my LO isn't even 4 months and already I cannot wait to TTC her a brother or sister (preferably a lil brother for her please) lol. Getting so impatient hehehehehehehe xxx


----------



## Nimoo

hey boof

me and OH are trying for april for #2 after LO's 2nd bday!

yay soon itl be our turn woop woop
x


----------



## vicki.mummy

i can't wait for our turn!!!


----------



## wtt :)

Sooon ^^ :happydance:


----------



## Nimoo

sprinkle the baby dust for us all hope we all get BFP straight away 
woop woop :thumbup:

SPRING LAMBS YIPEE 
:happydance:

i wish the months would fly by:dohh:


----------



## Jellyt

I can't wait either :).


----------



## Mrs Allan

It seems so far away! Just cant wait!!! xxx


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Hi ladies!
I can't wait either! OH rubbed my belly during watching fireworks yesterday and said "This time next year I'm hoping you'll have a big bump right here" and since then, I can't stop thinking about Spring!
So excited!


----------



## Nimoo

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Hi ladies!
> I can't wait either! OH rubbed my belly during watching fireworks yesterday and said "This time next year I'm hoping you'll have a big bump right here" and since then, I can't stop thinking about Spring!
> So excited!



aww thats soo cute! what month are you ttc? x:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs Allan

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Hi ladies!
> I can't wait either! OH rubbed my belly during watching fireworks yesterday and said "This time next year I'm hoping you'll have a big bump right here" and since then, I can't stop thinking about Spring!
> So excited!

aww that is sooo lovely xx


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

I know, he is a cutie :D

April is our ttc month if all goes to plan. It seems forever away sometimes!

How are we all ladies?


----------



## Nimoo

hey our ttc month is april too jus wish it would hurry up!

im fine thankyou, and yourself?
me and oh and lo are having a lazy sunday in how bwt you


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Woohoo, we'll be ttc the same time!

Sounds cosy :) I'm fine too thanks hun, me and OH are going out to my mum's soon to have dinner and fireworks with the family! Just had a bath so am lazing before we go... :D

Went shopping yesterday and me and my mum spent so much time looking at baby clothes! There are some adorable little things out at the moment, and because it's November, lots of snow suits and fleecey all in ones. I was broody as anything just picking them up and looking at them! It's bloody torture...


----------



## Mrs Allan

I just keep thinking about babies all the time! Not sure whether to bring ttc forward or not. Mind is in a bit of a muddle! My head says no but my heart says YES!!


----------



## Nimoo

aww i kno when i go shopping to by my LO's clothes and all the baby ones are there im like april hurry up!
cant wait to have two gawjus LO's!!

i looove sunday dinners yummy yummy!
:thumbup:

i really wana move my ttc forward bt im hoping for baby #2 to be a 2012 baby!
soo my LO can be turning 3 a few months after or b4 depending on how long it takes to concieve! :smile:


----------



## PG5K

Me and hubby have been round Selfridges today having a look at things we cant afford. We accidentally walked into an expensive baby clothes shop and i saw a tiny little bath robe. I made cooing noises and tried to show hubby... unfortunately all he said was "i thought this was where the Sony shop was?" !

Nevermind, i thought it was cute even if it was £36!


----------



## Jellyt

I get butterflies when I look at teenie baby clothes since Evelyn's are so big now! I'm getting my implant removed next week because it's been giving me pregnancy symptoms (which is NOT good when broody :p) which is exciting!


----------



## Nimoo

jellyt im getting my implant out in december so i can get regular by april!

some baby clothes are soo expensive but still gawjus!! i try to not look cos i get too broody n go home nagging to start ttc eventhough i know its best to wait,
urgh!! when you want to do something time takes FOREVER!! i hate waiting lol

xX


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im hoping to start trying in feb! but i dont see that happening now!


----------



## Catalyst

Nimoo said:


> aww i kno when i go shopping to by my LO's clothes and all the baby ones are there im like april hurry up!
> cant wait to have two gawjus LO's!!
> 
> i looove sunday dinners yummy yummy!
> :thumbup:
> 
> i really wana move my ttc forward bt im hoping for baby #2 to be a 2012 baby!
> soo my LO can be turning 3 a few months after or b4 depending on how long it takes to concieve! :smile:

Is your Lo born 2009? When in 2009?

My son is born 12th of July and I was thinking the same that he will soon after the new baby is born turn 3 or just turned 3 when it arrives if it takes long. (hope not!).

I want a 2012 baby! :) (early 2012!)


----------



## Catalyst

I got home last evening from a short trip. 1 hour drive then 1 hour flight. Ohh man how many stuff there is that comes with a baby! Here it is very cold outside so I had his pram (?) with me and it is not small, also his carseat because we had our friends car while we were there and so on.
Allso to keep 16 months old still while on flight in a small space was not easy! haha when we finally got is attention to something he was ok, but he wanted to run a round, see over the next seat (and dirsturbing the person sitting there) and so on. Then I thought "thank god I have only one!" but soon after it was over I was brooooooooddy again! hahaha

Only 8 days to my New York trip with my mum :) How nice it will be to travel and just think about my self! And not as mutch luggage! But then again Im nervus already because I have never been away from my LO :S he has been at his grandparents 2 nights since he was born and that is it! And I will be away for 5 nights! (stay 4 nights in NY and fly back late) and Im so nervus about leaving him! I know he will be in good hands because he will be with his father but still. It is my litle baby!

you girls that have kids, how old were thay when you went away for more than a night? And how did it go?


----------



## 21p1eco

Hi guys, im not sure if i am a spring lamb or a summer TTC'er. I am planning on taking my last pill packet in march so have april and may for my cycle to regulate so i can track it, which i managed to do with #1. Then we will TTC in June onwards. Jamie will be 17 months then.

I looked at my ticker yesterday and realised that it says 6 months! its going so fast, i guess cos im busy these days, before i know it i will be pregnant again! Exciting!

I hope no one minds but i will be a member of spring and summer.


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome, 21p1eco! :lol: ;)


----------



## MummyJade

Hey everyone,
Im Jade 21 have a little girl Maizie Bleu who is 2 on saturday (13th)... Been with OH 3 years and 6 days! We have decided to TTC/NTNP in June-aug time but if we finished the house and i have lost my few pounds! we may start earlier... 
hope you dont mind me popping in here and the summer one! xx


----------



## 21p1eco

i just replied to you in summer but i too have some weight to lose (before it goes back on) and we will be moving house next june/july time too. I am starting to prepare by clearing out all the baby stuff we no longer need, selling it on ebay, to make room for the new baby stuff next time and all jamie's xmas presents.


----------



## wtt :)

welcome Jade! :flower:


----------



## MummyJade

21p1eco said:


> i just replied to you in summer but i too have some weight to lose (before it goes back on) and we will be moving house next june/july time too. I am starting to prepare by clearing out all the baby stuff we no longer need, selling it on ebay, to make room for the new baby stuff next time and all jamie's xmas presents.

Yeah i moved in june this year... so its decorating! but its only a 2 bedroom so i will stay here for a while after new baby arrives. well thats the plan anyway! Yeah i dont need any more weight on top! xx

Thank you Wtt hope your well xx


----------



## Catalyst

So how are everyone?
What are you up to this weekend?

Im fine. Litle broody, not too bad.
Im going to relax with my oh and lo. Dont know what we will do. Might go visit some relatives. Going to try to get lot of sleep and play with my lo because I will be going to New York next week! Nervus and excited!


----------



## NuKe

hi ladies! we are wtt for #2 once poppy turns 1, so march! its doing my head in, i really really want to start ttc right now, but i dont want to get married 9 months pregnant :rofl:


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome Nuke! :flower: 

:lol: yeah that would be a little stressful i think! March is still before me! Jealous! :D


----------



## NuKe

it took us 18 months first time round (12 NTNP and 6 TTC) but i jsut KNOW if we start ttc now we will hit it first time and ill have to waddle down the aisle :dohh: sods law!


----------



## Catalyst

Man!!!! Just found out that I have to work this weekend :S I was soo looking forward to spending time with my oh and Lo before I go to New York. That means also I wont be able to get haircut and colour my hair :S dont do it myself and I have to work longer to morrow and will miss my apointment. Damn!


----------



## wtt :)

oh that sucks, Catalyst! Can't you work half days or something?


----------



## wtt :)

NuKe said:


> it took us 18 months first time round (12 NTNP and 6 TTC) but *i jsut KNOW if we start ttc now we will hit it first time and ill have to waddle down the aisle* :dohh: sods law!

yup :haha: When you least expect it ;)


----------



## Catalyst

wtt :) said:


> oh that sucks, Catalyst! Can't you work half days or something?

No, the work is in a laboratory at a fish meal factory. I need to do test regularly over the day when the factory is working to make sure everything is working fine. And the person replacing me lives about 1,1/2-2 hour drive from here :S
so it is very hard to take half day off :S sometimes I dont like my job!!!!!


----------



## wtt :)

Catalyst said:


> wtt :) said:
> 
> 
> oh that sucks, Catalyst! Can't you work half days or something?
> 
> No, the work is in a laboratory at a fish meal factory. I need to do test regularly over the day when the factory is working to make sure everything is working fine. And the person replacing me lives about 1,1/2-2 hour drive from here :S
> so it is very hard to take half day off :S sometimes I dont like my job!!!!!Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## MummyJade

Hey everyone! 
Mega broody lady here! How is every one else coping!?
I have daughters 2nd birthday on saturday but OH is working so its just grandparents around then sea life centre on sunday! Now she is 2 i'm thinking coil out baby in! 
its so hard waiting! xx


----------



## Shey

MummyJade That's good that you waited for your daughter to turn 2. It's really good to have somewhat of an age gap between kids. saves ya money when they end up going away to college.


----------



## Catalyst

Yeah! I was able to sneak out of work to have my hair done :)
looking gooood now :)
Almost ready for my New York trip.
Then there will be geting ready for Xmas, Xmas it self and then the new years. Lot of things going on to make the time fly and taking our minds of things.
Then it will be our year!! :D Geting closer and closer every day.


----------



## hayley x

:hi: boof - I cant believe its so soon youre TTC, its come round soooo fast :shock:

Hope you are keeping well :)

Any room for a newbie :coffee:


----------



## misslissa

Hi all I'm Mel and I came off the pill last week after 15 years on it! I was 30 in July, oh is 39, together 8 years. We have waited for the elusive 'right time' for about 3 years and have decided there isn't one! Financial and health issues have delayed it all but we're ready now. Actually oh has been more ready than me for ages but the last couple of months I've started to feel more bloody than I have in the past. It's defo got to be to do with the big 3 0! Cliche or what!


----------



## misslissa

Sorry that's broody not bloody!


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome hayley! :flower:


----------



## wtt :)

I know what you mean, misslissa... When are you planning on ttc? Oh, and welcome to our ever growing group of Spring Lambs! :D


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hi everyone

I stumbled across this forum this evening, and you all seem like a friendly bunch of people so I thought I'd join. I've been with my OH for 3 years, we're living together and hoping to TTC in Feb/ March 2011. It'll be the first time trying for us, have to say I can't wait as I've been broody for a long time, OH has finally caught up with me and is keen to start trying ASAP.

Just thought I'd say hello! *waves*


----------



## hayley x

Welcome to bnb sun flower :) x


----------



## hayley x

Seems i didn't do my little introduction on moi.

i'm Hayley (original :haha:) i'm 21 married to my Hubby of 1 year on sunday, been together 5 years. had our first son in march 09 but he sadly died at 12 days, we went on to have a little girl 10 month and 3 days later and now we're planning our 3rd and final baby :) so that's my life in a nut shell :)

ps i'm a self confessed bnb addict :haha: x


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome, Sun Flower :) 

So sorry Hayley :hugs: Good luck with the third one! :dust:


----------



## Catalyst

Hayley, welcome. Im so so so sorry about your son. So sad :S teared me up when I read it. I had a son in 2009 and cant imagine life with out him. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Welcome to all new ladies :wave:

Just thought I'd check in on my fellow lambies :hugs: It so isn't long now! Yippeeee!


----------



## Lubbird

Shey said:


> Welcome to the forum Lubbird
> 
> I have a boy and would love a lil girl!

So jealous! Ha ha i'm so excited for february :)


----------



## Catalyst

Hello girls, how have you been?
I just got home yesterday from New York. It was sooooo mutch fun! 4night trip. Lot of sight seeing and some shopping. Would have loved to be there for 2-3 more days so I could go to more museums and not have to run through them like I had to now. And shopp a litle more :D I made very good bargeins while I was there. 
So Im good, but very tired, night flight home and because I fell a sleep when I got home I could not go to sleep untill 3 hours before I had to wake up for work :S


----------



## Shey

Welcome back Cat how was your trip?

Lubbird i can't wait til spring either


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Hi ladies! Almost December, which means almost new year, which means Spriiiiiiiiiiiiiing!


----------



## Catalyst

Shey it was soooo fun! One day we spent 9 hours shopping in Jersey Gardens! and we didnt go in half of the stores there!
We went to History museum, maddam Tussaude, King Tut exebition(?), ellis island museum, statue of liberty, hop on and hop off downtown and uptown. Saw rockafellar center, chicaco on broadway and manymany other things :)


----------



## wtt :)

WOW Catalyst, sounds like you had a really great time! :thumbup: 

I know wbm! Almost Spring!!!! :D :happydance:


----------



## Catalyst

Litle uppdate on our wedding plans :)

we have been coming closer and closer do decide when and how our wedding should be. Now we are in the progress of browsing for rings :) I have a relative that makes jewelries and he is going to try to make them for us :)

Allso he asked me to try to get a place for the dinner. A friend of mine is startinga buisnedd in a place that we had been wondering if it would be able to rent it for our dinner then found out my friend is starting a bar/cafee/catering buisness there :) 

Also we are almost nailing the date. We were thinking of april, how nice it would be to have most of our relatives over the holidays (doing it the weekend before easter) and in the future we could celebrate by going to eastertrips and anniversary trips. Then we were looking at june when we have a reletionship anniversary (got to gether the 4th of june 1999) and to our delight it is on saturday :) and also there will be a fiest here so mutch going on in our litle town that weekend. So probably are we going with that date :D

I know some of you girls are planning your wedding, have you nailed the date? got the dress? Place for the reception? and so on? And when is the big date?

Im not going to stop my plan of starting ttc in april/mai :) and I will figure it out how I will fake it in my wedding if im already pg :D


----------



## Shey

Wow Cat sounds like you had a blast in NY. I have never been to NY. Only places I've been to were Germany(cause i have family up there), Italy,Austria, Switzerland, Mexico, Arizona, Vegas, TN, GA, and Washington DC

I do have a date set for my wedding and have the dress picked. Dec 31,2012


----------



## PG5K

Congrats on setting a date Shey... it is really exciting and the time will probably fly by now till the wedding :)

I think my husband is finally ok on the idea of us trying in Feb. Yesterday he said that our pregnant friend has had maternity clothes off a lady at work... he said maybe i could ask her if i could have her maternity stuff for me. It is the first time he has said something baby related without prompting... i am so chuffed.


----------



## Shey

Thank you PG aww good luck to ya!


----------



## GettingBroody

PG5K said:


> I think my husband is finally ok on the idea of us trying in Feb....
> ......It is the first time he has said something baby related without prompting... i am so chuffed.

Snap! I've been hoping we'll start ntnp in feb/march and today was the first time my OH referred to it without me bringing up the topic - yay!


----------



## PG5K

GettingBroody said:


> PG5K said:
> 
> 
> I think my husband is finally ok on the idea of us trying in Feb....
> ......It is the first time he has said something baby related without prompting... i am so chuffed.
> 
> Snap! I've been hoping we'll start ntnp in feb/march and today was the first time my OH referred to it without me bringing up the topic - yay!Click to expand...

Yay! i think there must be a certain time frame around ttc when men. Suddenly realise what we have been getting all emotional about.
Its a nice feeling to know they think about it to sometimes, even if it isn't as much as us.


----------



## booflebump

Do you guys want a list of who's all in the 'gang' on the first page? Tell me your month in this thread and I can update the original post x


----------



## 21p1eco

thats a good idea! we are TTC may/june 2011


----------



## Sun_Flower

starting to TTC Jan/ Feb 2011


----------



## wtt :)

ttc May 2011


----------



## Shey

Put me down for May 2011


----------



## PG5K

TTC in Feb :)


----------



## mrscupcake

Only 2-3 months! :)


----------



## Georgie90

I am cautiously asking if I can join...although it will probs be late 2011...didnt know where else to go...xxx


----------



## wtt :)

YES! Welcome Georgie! :happydance:


----------



## Georgie90

:argh:

thank you!

Why is it that what I have wanted for so long, Im so scared about :haha:

Is everyone in here early 2011?
xxx


----------



## booflebump

Georgie90 said:


> :argh:
> 
> thank you!
> 
> Why is it that what I have wanted for so long, Im so scared about :haha:
> 
> Is everyone in here early 2011?
> xxx

It's really weird, but I think its because we know it's going to be such a huge life-changing thing :hugs: Shall I pop you on the list for May/June? xxx


----------



## Georgie90

you can do boofs! Thank you...it probably wont be until we get back from Eygpt but T has said May so...who knows!
I am cacking it proper big time! Doesnt help that we have so much to do yet...including moving!
xxx


----------



## Catalyst

Georgie90 said:


> :argh:
> 
> thank you!
> 
> Why is it that what I have wanted for so long, Im so scared about :haha:
> 
> Is everyone in here early 2011?
> xxx

I think it is because even thaugh we want this so bad we are going in to the unknown. We dont know if it will be healthy or not, easy or handfull, fuzzy or not, how mutch impact it will have on our relationship with our OH and so on. There are so many veriables that we dont know for sure how they will be so it is normal to be afraid.

Boofs put me on april/may :)


----------



## booflebump

Updated to here x


----------



## hayley x

:happydance: yayyyyyy georgie :) x


----------



## Heidi

Have i not posted in this thread yet? we're going to be TTC bubba #2 in May '11


----------



## GettingBroody

Hi girls!
Can I join ye spring lambs in here please?! Hopefully we will be starting ntnp at the end of February :happydance: Stopped taking bcp 2 weeks ago so looking forward to AF getting back to normal and then... :winkwink: 
Looking forward to getting to know you all and fingers crossed for everyone!!


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome Heidi and GettingBroody! :flower:


----------



## Catalyst

Welcom to the new girls.

Ohh man girls! I just watched this horrible video just minuites ago. I was on another forum for parents and there was a link and sayd "some ppl should not have children" I watched it and I agree. it was a peace of Dr. Phil show since 17th of Nov. 
A woman who had adopted a boy from Rushia, who is now 7 years old. He had gotten into trouble in school for playing with pencills when he shouldnt and talking when he was suppose to be quiet, just children stuff. He was afraid of geting into trouble with his mom so he didnt say anything when he came home, she found a note from the teacher in his bag and yelled at him, made him take in mouthfull of Tobascosauce and have it in his mouth for 2-3 min while she yelled in his face that they didnt lie in this house! Then when he had spit it out with her permission she made him undress and take a cold shower and still yelled at him! Omg I just cried while watching and listening to this :S Made me just want to go home and hug and snuggle my litle boy :s


----------



## Shey

Oh my! Cat that is horrible! I know a 15 yr old girl who has a baby boy and she's not a good mom she's very immature and she hates when the baby cries. She can't stand crying and she's living with a friend of mine who has an almost 2 yr old son. She told me that the 15 yr old was forced by her dad to have the baby and she didn't want to and she claims that she loves her son but she don't take care of him and she expects other people to do it for her.


----------



## Catalyst

Ohh so many ppl that should not have kids have them and so many ppl who cant. Not fair :s


----------



## Shey

I know it's not! and it really sucks!


----------



## Catalyst

Jeijjjj :) We have set the date!
june 4th will be our wedding day the day we have 12 year anneversary :D


----------



## Shey

Aww yea! congrats!


----------



## Catalyst

So how are everyone doing?

You girls that are planning a wedding next year (2011) when Is the wedding and when are you starting TTC?

Planing on start TTC end of april/beginning of may, depends on how my cycle will be after I take the last pill some time early January. And the wedding is 4th of June :) Hoping that I will be geting the best wedding precent ever! :D

And I would love some tips on how to fake it or what to do about alcohol if I will be pg when we get married, Im not telling everyone that early and there will be at least vine with the food. And bubble vine (?) when we arrive at the reception. I know I can get alcohol free bubblevine thingy so I can fake it while we toast and I dont drink table vine (red and white) both it taste bad (haha) and also I get migranes when I try (at least the red one). But then If there will be a party afterwards they will all expect me to drink something, breezer or mohito or something like that. And Im litle bit nervus about it. Told OH I would figure it out and fake it somehow, sounded more positive than I am because I dont want to wait untill june to start trying! Is that silly?


----------



## wtt :)

Feeling pretty good :) You?

Sorry no advice on the alcohol thing cause i don't drink :haha:


----------



## Catalyst

i dont drink mutch, less then 1x month so It would not be that obvius that I dont drink. But his family is more vine ppl, very often with food on weekends and drink beer at least 1x week. Not abusing alcohol though, just drink more than me. 

:) But Im good. Litle bit tired and busy days ahead. Going to bake some cookies on saturday, see if my LO can do it with me hehe and then Im going for a litle trip to my friend to her babys second birthday and visit my uncle and his family while Im there. Not mutch of relaxation hehehe.


----------



## Shey

I hope you have a fun filled day Cat! I have class tonight


----------



## GettingBroody

Evening ladies, how's everyone today?!
I've got bad cramps today (tmi, lol?!) Since finishing my bcp a few weeks ago feels like I've had cramps almost every day! The joys of the body readjusting!! 
Anyone else finding the same thing?


----------



## Heidi

GettingBroody said:


> Evening ladies, how's everyone today?!
> I've got bad cramps today (tmi, lol?!) Since finishing my bcp a few weeks ago feels like I've had cramps almost every day! The joys of the body readjusting!!
> Anyone else finding the same thing?


When i stopped my pills last time i had the same thing! When are you goingto be TTC?


----------



## Sun_Flower

Ugh I've been the same, I finished my BCP last month and just been through my first AF since coming off it, and it was HELL. Roll on getting a BFP and not having to deal with evil AF again for a while!


----------



## xx Emily xx

Congrats on the wedding Cat!! Im getting married 2nd April and TTC 1st March (maybe couple days earlier depending on if my cycle sorts itself out!!).

I dont think reception drinks will be a problem. We will be too busy having photos done and mingling, I'll just walk past the table with the drinks on! For the meal we are going to have jugs of water on the table as well as wine. OH is going to drink his glass then swap it with mine so mine becomes empty. But Ill just be drinking water. Everyone will be chatting noone will notice. Also at the toast, ill just put a bit to my lips but not drink it. Im not a fan of champagne anyway which most people know. 
In the evening... just keep moving! If you dont spend the whole time with the same people, noone will notice that I'm not drinking alcohol! Just get a glass of lemonade! Noone will know its not mixed with anything. If people offer drinks Ill just kindly turn them down... after all getting in the toilet in the wedding dress is a hassle, dont want to be going too often!! The key is to mingle lots and get on the dancefloor! lol 
Hope that helps!!
Em xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Moving away from the wedding subject. My cycle is messed up and I dont understand why :S

Im really sorry I dont know the abreviations for things so bear with me!!

Basically my cycle for last year (since ive been off pill) has been 31-32 days long. In september I got what I thought was the start of period after 25 days, it then kinda stopped for 2 days then started properly. Then my next period was 36 days later. Then 24 days later again (which was 2 days ago) I thought my period was starting, but yesterday evening it stopped again.

Any ideas as to whats going on?? How am I supposed to work out when Im ovulating? And why am I having small bleeds then stop for couple days before period properly starts?? 

Sorry for details!
Thanks in advance 
Em xxx


----------



## Catalyst

xx Emily xx said:


> Congrats on the wedding Cat!! Im getting married 2nd April and TTC 1st March (maybe couple days earlier depending on if my cycle sorts itself out!!).
> 
> I dont think reception drinks will be a problem. We will be too busy having photos done and mingling, I'll just walk past the table with the drinks on! For the meal we are going to have jugs of water on the table as well as wine. OH is going to drink his glass then swap it with mine so mine becomes empty. But Ill just be drinking water. Everyone will be chatting noone will notice. Also at the toast, ill just put a bit to my lips but not drink it. Im not a fan of champagne anyway which most people know.
> In the evening... just keep moving! If you dont spend the whole time with the same people, noone will notice that I'm not drinking alcohol! Just get a glass of lemonade! Noone will know its not mixed with anything. If people offer drinks Ill just kindly turn them down... after all getting in the toilet in the wedding dress is a hassle, dont want to be going too often!! The key is to mingle lots and get on the dancefloor! lol
> Hope that helps!!
> Em xxx

It helps :) gives me ideas. But in the reception here it is custom that there is a toast straight away when the couple come back from the photoshoot. So no chance to walk past the table.
Also it is very small reception :) hahaha only about 30 ppl with us. But I dont think dinner will be problem because I am not used to drink alcohol while eating and I dont drink red or white wine so I think Im safe there.. It is just after it and the toast in the beginning. 
They are litle bit of a party ppl, dont party often but when they party they party hard haha My stisterinlaw got hammered in her wedding, they both did. But the plan is to have it cool and easy, no party style. Just small group of ppl (if 30 is small!) and a nice dinner :)
But your plan sounds very very good, going to take pointers to use :D


----------



## Catalyst

xx Emily xx said:


> Moving away from the wedding subject. My cycle is messed up and I dont understand why :S
> 
> Im really sorry I dont know the abreviations for things so bear with me!!
> 
> Basically my cycle for last year (since ive been off pill) has been 31-32 days long. In september I got what I thought was the start of period after 25 days, it then kinda stopped for 2 days then started properly. Then my next period was 36 days later. Then 24 days later again (which was 2 days ago) I thought my period was starting, but yesterday evening it stopped again.
> 
> Any ideas as to whats going on?? How am I supposed to work out when Im ovulating? And why am I having small bleeds then stop for couple days before period properly starts??
> 
> Sorry for details!
> Thanks in advance
> Em xxx

Have you taken any pg test yet? Might be that your pg :)
But also have you been working out more than usual or loosing weight? I got problems with my implant while back and the doc said that it might be a hormonal thing caused by a change in my weight, diet and exercice. Should get back to normal but didnt say how long it would take.


----------



## Shey

I have 2 yrs before my wedding


----------



## xx Emily xx

Catalyst said:


> xx Emily xx said:
> 
> 
> Moving away from the wedding subject. My cycle is messed up and I dont understand why :S
> 
> Im really sorry I dont know the abreviations for things so bear with me!!
> 
> Basically my cycle for last year (since ive been off pill) has been 31-32 days long. In september I got what I thought was the start of period after 25 days, it then kinda stopped for 2 days then started properly. Then my next period was 36 days later. Then 24 days later again (which was 2 days ago) I thought my period was starting, but yesterday evening it stopped again.
> 
> Any ideas as to whats going on?? How am I supposed to work out when Im ovulating? And why am I having small bleeds then stop for couple days before period properly starts??
> 
> Sorry for details!
> Thanks in advance
> Em xxx
> 
> Have you taken any pg test yet? Might be that your pg :)
> But also have you been working out more than usual or loosing weight? I got problems with my implant while back and the doc said that it might be a hormonal thing caused by a change in my weight, diet and exercice. Should get back to normal but didnt say how long it would take.Click to expand...

I took a test last month when I was 35 days without period, but it was negative, then took one 4 weeks later still negative. I guess I do have a lot on my plate at the mo so it could be stress, but then theres always a lot going on! 

I just dont know how to work out when Im ovulating. :wacko:

Em xxx


----------



## GettingBroody

Heidi said:


> GettingBroody said:
> 
> 
> Evening ladies, how's everyone today?!
> I've got bad cramps today (tmi, lol?!) Since finishing my bcp a few weeks ago feels like I've had cramps almost every day! The joys of the body readjusting!!
> Anyone else finding the same thing?
> 
> 
> When i stopped my pills last time i had the same thing! When are you goingto be TTC?Click to expand...

Hopefully end of Feb :happydance:
Although since I finished my bcp neither of us has been very interested in using condoms altho I went a bought a big box! Just withdrawing and paying attention to the days but since its my first cycle off the pill i really havent a clue what my system is doing so wouldnt be too shocked if there was a little oopsie before feb!!:blush:
Totally paranoid bout getting pg since coming off bcp. Think its cos the need to use birth control is so well drilled into us! Know I'm going to be poas anytime I'm thinking of heading out for a drink over Christmas!!!


----------



## Catalyst

xx Emily xx said:


> Catalyst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xx Emily xx said:
> 
> 
> Moving away from the wedding subject. My cycle is messed up and I dont understand why :S
> 
> Im really sorry I dont know the abreviations for things so bear with me!!
> 
> Basically my cycle for last year (since ive been off pill) has been 31-32 days long. In september I got what I thought was the start of period after 25 days, it then kinda stopped for 2 days then started properly. Then my next period was 36 days later. Then 24 days later again (which was 2 days ago) I thought my period was starting, but yesterday evening it stopped again.
> 
> Any ideas as to whats going on?? How am I supposed to work out when Im ovulating? And why am I having small bleeds then stop for couple days before period properly starts??
> 
> 
> Sorry for details!
> Thanks in advance
> Em xxx
> 
> Have you taken any pg test yet? Might be that your pg :)
> But also have you been working out more than usual or loosing weight? I got problems with my implant while back and the doc said that it might be a hormonal thing caused by a change in my weight, diet and exercice. Should get back to normal but didnt say how long it would take.Click to expand...
> 
> I took a test last month when I was 35 days without period, but it was negative, then took one 4 weeks later still negative. I guess I do have a lot on my plate at the mo so it could be stress, but then theres always a lot going on!
> 
> I just dont know how to work out when Im ovulating. :wacko:
> 
> Em xxxClick to expand...

I think you might have to temp or just buy cheep ovulation test to see when you ovulate. When I got pg It was in my 5th cycle and I had been all over the place.. 24 days, 31, 32, 34.. something like that. The 5th month I took a ovulation test and got positive later than 14 days after and got BFP 14 days after that.

Also I think you can see it how your Cervix is and mucus (dont know how to spell it) I would just check how you do it on the TTC thread :)


----------



## GettingBroody

Bump!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Hi ladies :wave:

I'll be starting TTC my second at some point from Feb onwards, once my munchkin turns one :) xx


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome! Dream :flower:


----------



## xx Emily xx

I dont want to wait till March!! Why are these months going soooo slowly?! Going on hen weekend 25th Feb, might have to start as soon as I get back!! heehee!! 

When are you ladies starting folic acid supps? Ive bought some pregnacare conception, think Ill start taking them christmas week.

Em xxx


----------



## wtt :)

I haven't really been all that broody to be honest lol... Been working almost every day which is keeping me busy :thumbup: 
Before i know it, we'll be ttc! :lol:

As for FA, i have been taking vitamins and supplements daily (or almost daily) for a few years now and they have a good amount of FA in them but now that we're going to ttc soon, i try to make sure i take them every single day. Sometimes they make me feel sick to my stomach though so that's when i skip one sometimes ;)


----------



## Georgie90

I think I need to start taking some type of vitamins...can anyone reccommend?
xxx


----------



## GettingBroody

xx Emily xx said:


> When are you ladies starting folic acid supps? Ive bought some pregnacare conception, think Ill start taking them christmas week.
> 
> Em xxx

I started taking mine at the end of Nov...:thumbup:


----------



## mrscupcake

ooh yes, I still have some left from my LO. Thanks for reminding me! Will probably start taking them soon! xx


----------



## mari881

Hi ladies! Within the past year I have developed a terrible case of baby fever! It seems like all of my friends either have babies or are in the process of making them. I'm so excited that my husband and I are finally going to start ttc....or maybe more like ntnp, in Feb/March! It seems surreal just saying that! I've been stalking this forum for a little while, and thought that it would finally be time to join.

As for the FA issue...I just started taking prenatal vitamins daily 2 weeks ago. I have a doctors appointment next week and will probably ask the doc for her recommendations about vitamins. I'll pass along any advice she gives!


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome mari :flower:


----------



## mari881

wtt :) said:


> Welcome mari :flower:

Thanks! I'm excited to have a place to talk to others about this stuff! I think my hubby is getting annoyed :wacko:


----------



## wtt :)

mari881 said:


> wtt :) said:
> 
> 
> Welcome mari :flower:
> 
> Thanks! I'm excited to have a place to talk to others about this stuff! I think my hubby is getting annoyed :wacko:Click to expand...

:lol: Time to make a journal :D That's what most of us did when we had to vent or just wanted to talk about our lives and how we cope with waiting to try :)


----------



## 3boys

hey can i join you lovely ladies? my husband has just changed our date for ttc no.5 from 2012 to may 2011! Im so excited! lol


----------



## wtt :)

wow :shock: number 5! :D Welcome! :flower:


----------



## Sun_Flower

I want to start taking supplements etc to prepare for ttc but I was told by a number of health visitors that most of the supplements that are on sale for pregnant mums don't actually have any scientific recorded benefits (aside from folic acid obviously)... :S


----------



## Sherileigh

Hey Ladies...Can I join? The TTC date has been pushed back to March/11. It was january after we get married, but after a recent diagnosis of fibromyalgia my DR wants to try me on a pill to get my pain sorted out a bit before I start trying, so I'm going to do what he wants. Plus OH just started a new job, so we'll wait until the probationary period of 3 months is up, just to be safe! I wasn't really wanting a december baby, but I figure it may take sometime to get pregnant so I'll just start as soon as I can!!


----------



## wtt :)

Sure! Welcome, Sherileigh :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi ladies!

Just thought I would join here..I don't have a definite date as to when we will start to try again, but I figure it may take me till April/May to talk DH into it! :haha:

I'm soooo broody already. Hope yall can help me cope!


----------



## wtt :)

lol welcome Peace :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Thanks!

Whew it sure is hot here today. Which i know sounds strange to most experiencing winter right now lol


----------



## Catalyst

Sherileigh, Is your boy born in july 2009?

Mine is born 12th of july :) and we start ttc in april/mai :) 

Cute boy you got :D


----------



## Catalyst

I wanted to say hello to the newcommers!!! And welcome :) 

Im planning on starting taking Folic acid in january. My OH is going to take it as well (read somewhere last time it had some affect on the sperm and healt of the baby) and also Zink (?)
Im not going to take any other supplements. I might just go and take some normal vitamins, no special pre natal stuff.

And im in a litle bit of a promblem :S

Im on a new kind of pill. You take it for 24 days then placebo pill for 4 days then start a new pack (?) and it says in it that if you miss a pill you should just take it right a way. Furthermore ther says that If you forgot the pill on day x-x you should do this and for the pill I was on (for got yesterday!) I got that either I should take the rest and not take the placebo and start new pack right away or! I should just og straight to the placebo and start a new pack. I shold not get AF untill I finish that pack.

Im not sure what to do. i have forgotten the pill before and never had worrie about it, was on another brand and just took it when I rememberd it (if I forgott I usualy knew I had when I took the one the day after so I took 2 at a time) It happened maby 2-3 times a year.

So im not sure what to do. By some reason I am more nervus of forgetting it now than before, afraid to get pg too early or something. And the next pack was suppose to be the last one, finishing sometime early january. Then the rubber until april/may.

So what would you do girls?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Wow what a confusing pill!

I guess I would just suggest finishing the next pack as best you can...Im sure you can manage one more month. :)

Then stick with condoms till TTC time.

Sorry, I'm not much help :haha:


----------



## wtt :)

Honestly, i would dump the pill and stick with the rubber ;) LOL

Why on earth did you switch to a different pill right before ttc? Oh, and i have never heard of this type of pill before. If you want to stay on this pill, i would recommend calling your obgyn to ask what you should do.


----------



## Shey

PLB welcome to the thread! and Congrats on your new bundle of joy.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, or just dump the pill lol. 

Shey, hey girl. Long time. Thanks :)


----------



## Shey

Yw girlie! yea it's been long time. how are you and bub doing?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Doing great :) She's the most perfect baby I could've ever asked for!!


----------



## Shey

Aww that's good! always good to have really good babies. hehe! well im off to work now i'll be on later tonight!


----------



## mummykcc

Hello :) we are waiting untill around april to start trying for baby number 2! 

Keely.


----------



## Catalyst

wtt :) said:


> Honestly, i would dump the pill and stick with the rubber ;) LOL
> 
> Why on earth did you switch to a different pill right before ttc? Oh, and i have never heard of this type of pill before. If you want to stay on this pill, i would recommend calling your obgyn to ask what you should do.

the other one was not working for me, I was constantly spotting for 3 months :S so I had to go to another one or stop taking it and I dont like the rubber at all and 3 more months than I planned to use them was not what I wanted. And I real dont want to get pg earlyer than april so It was not option to push the TTC date forward.

And because I have Migrane I got this pill that are suppose to have less hormonal shifting than the other ones. I had never heard of it before then.


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome Keely! :flower:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Catalyst said:


> wtt :) said:
> 
> 
> Honestly, i would dump the pill and stick with the rubber ;) LOL
> 
> Why on earth did you switch to a different pill right before ttc? Oh, and i have never heard of this type of pill before. If you want to stay on this pill, i would recommend calling your obgyn to ask what you should do.
> 
> the other one was not working for me, I was constantly spotting for 3 months :S so I had to go to another one or stop taking it and I dont like the rubber at all and 3 more months than I planned to use them was not what I wanted. And I real dont want to get pg earlyer than april so It was not option to push the TTC date forward.
> 
> And because I have Migrane I got this pill that are suppose to have less hormonal shifting than the other ones. I had never heard of it before then.Click to expand...

Ah ok that makes more sense. I haaate condoms too! Good luck with this new one. Its worth a try!


----------



## Morgenstern

can you add me to the march list please :mrgreen:


----------



## Sherileigh

Catalyst said:


> Sherileigh, Is your boy born in july 2009?
> 
> Mine is born 12th of july :) and we start ttc in april/mai :)
> 
> Cute boy you got :D

Hi Catalyst. My LO was born June 26th, 2009. Very close in age! Yeah, I'm a bit nervous about having a second, so I don't really mind pushing the date back a couple of months. We may end up TTC at the same time!


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome Morgenstern :)


----------



## Catalyst

Sherileigh said:


> Catalyst said:
> 
> 
> Sherileigh, Is your boy born in july 2009?
> 
> Mine is born 12th of july :) and we start ttc in april/mai :)
> 
> Cute boy you got :D
> 
> Hi Catalyst. My LO was born June 26th, 2009. Very close in age! Yeah, I'm a bit nervous about having a second, so I don't really mind pushing the date back a couple of months. We may end up TTC at the same time!Click to expand...

Yeah I know! Im nervus to, but also Excited!!! :D
It is so nice now. Just the rutine, he is geting better at making us understand what he wants, he is playful and showing so mutch character! Im loving it! Im geting more sleep (could use more!) and yeah, everything is in so good place right now so im nervus of geting another and messing things up hehehe


----------



## GettingBroody

mari881 said:


> Hi ladies! Within the past year I have developed a terrible case of baby fever! It seems like all of my friends either have babies or are in the process of making them. I'm so excited that my husband and I are finally going to start ttc....or maybe more like ntnp, in Feb/March! It seems surreal just saying that! I've been stalking this forum for a little while, and thought that it would finally be time.

Welcome!! Looks like we'll be ntnp around the same time, all going to plan!:winkwink:


----------



## GettingBroody

Oh, and welcome to all the other new ladies too!! Didn't see your posts til after I'd replied to Mari!:dohh: Our little group is growing fast at the moment!!:flower:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hello ladies..hows everyone today? 

I've been stalking the pregnancy test forum...doesn't help my broodiness one bit!


----------



## GettingBroody

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Hello ladies..hows everyone today?
> 
> I've been stalking the pregnancy test forum...doesn't help my broodiness one bit!

I agree! I think this site has increased my broodiness tenfold!!:haha: I seem to be in here constantly! 
Am considering talking to my OH about maybe moving our ntnp date to end of Jan/start of Feb instead of Feb/March. Problem is I'm going skiing mid Feb so was going to wait till after, just in case.... Been reading a lot online over the last few days tho and from what I've ready almost all very early mcs are caused by foetal abnormalities and it's later on in pregnancy that falls etc become dangerous. If I did happen to get bfp the lil bean would apparently be well tucked in and safe behind my pelvic bone (I think!) for the first few weeks... Also the chances of getting bfp in first month are probably slim but just want to get started!!:blush: 
So what do you lovely ladies think...?! Might have a chat with my dr about it over the next few weeks. (and OH too maybe!:haha:)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Bubs would be well protected, you're right. Most MC's that early are a result of something being wrong genetically, etc..as you read.

Myself, I think it would be fine to move the date up! That's just me tho :haha: I'm so jealous! DH still won't even hear of it lol. I'm still workin on him tho hehe


----------



## philly1982

:flower: Hello lovely ladies, 

I'm 28 and although you may think i'm mad i had my baby boy in July this year. I want to have a close age between the 2 so we have decided to try in may next year for the next one. 

Super excited at the thought of having another LO but scared at the same time. Hope everyone is well! I like joining groups so can you add me to the front page please.

xxx


----------



## GettingBroody

Welcome Philly! :flower:


----------



## GettingBroody

Ps I don't think you're mad at all, I'd like a small age gap between my (as yet non-existent!) kids too!


----------



## Shey

I think it's safer to have an age gap financial wise cause then you can replenish.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

We are fortunate enough to not have to worry TOO much about money. I'm feeling down today though, so exhausted...days like this are when I'm glad I stuck with my bcp so far lol


----------



## Looloobelle

HI, I'm new here. I'm Lucy and will be ttc from 21st March. I'm currently undergoing treatment for pg of unknown location and this takes 100days to get out of your body and can cause complications if still around. So well, 99days (now) it is. It will give me a chance to get over my loss and replenish my body too I suppose, but I really want to start ttc again so I'm very frustrated.


----------



## GettingBroody

Welcome Lucy, sorry for your loss:hugs:


----------



## GettingBroody

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Bubs would be well protected, you're right. Most MC's that early are a result of something being wrong genetically, etc..as you read.
> 
> Myself, I think it would be fine to move the date up! That's just me tho :haha: I'm so jealous! DH still won't even hear of it lol. I'm still workin on him tho hehe

Since I'm only on my first month off bcp I really have no idea what my cycle is doing at the moment. Think I'm going to wait till af arrives so I can try and figure out when in Jan/feb I'm likely to ov so that I can see how old this hypothetical babe is likely to be if I'm lucky enough to catch first time!! There's just so many ifs involved! On cd 27 now so hopefully af will be along this week and then I can start looking at the calendar!:winkwink: Of course that'll only work if I'm lucky enough to stay regular....aagh, another IF!!:wacko:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yeah, bcp really really messed me up last year. I had gone off it and had w/d bleed but didn't have a proper AF till 6 months later, which was in Nov 09. Took me only 2 cycles charting to figure out when OV was and I was pregnant by Valentines Day :)

Hopefully it won't mess with you that badly! Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Laraa

Today is one of them broody broody days, my main reason for waiting is to lose a stone in weight. We were going to wait until april/may but im thinking Feb now. I just cant wait :)


----------



## Morgenstern

i so forgot to introduce myself. Im Brianna im 25 DH is richard he is 25 as well. We were going to try in january but things came up and we changed to march. We have 2 boys already Gabriel is 4 and gryphon is 20 months.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Laraa said:


> Today is one of them broody broody days, my main reason for waiting is to lose a stone in weight. We were going to wait until april/may but im thinking Feb now. I just cant wait :)

my biggest reason for waiting is to lose weight...its so hard to wait tho!


----------



## GettingBroody

Laraa said:


> Today is one of them broody broody days, my main reason for waiting is to lose a stone in weight. We were going to wait until april/may but im thinking Feb now. I just cant wait :)

Looks like I'm not the only one thinking of bringing the date forward!!


----------



## wtt :)

Broody today too! All these Christmas movies are making me want a baby!


----------



## philly1982

Hey ladies, i'm really missing my preggo belly today. I used to moan and moan when i was pg but now i'm not anymore i really miss it :-(.

Can't wait to start trying again, been looking at the chinese charts to see when what we will have and according to the chart it's either a girl or boy! lmao! I could of told them that myself! Hurry up may!!!

Hope everyone is well tonight xxx


----------



## xx Emily xx

Hey ladies can someone please explain what the difference is between a ttc buddy and a bump-buddy is?? I dont have any and feel left out!! We are ttc from approx 28th feb, intending on march being a happy humping month!
Em xxx


----------



## Sun_Flower

xx Emily xx said:


> Hey ladies can someone please explain what the difference is between a ttc buddy and a bump-buddy is?? I dont have any and feel left out!! We are ttc from approx 28th feb, intending on march being a happy humping month!
> Em xxx

A TTC buddy is someone who is trying to conceive at the same time as you, and a bump buddy is someone who is pregnant at the same time as you :)


----------



## xx Emily xx

So how do people have bump buddies already? surely a ttc buddy will be a future bump buddy? xx


----------



## Laraa

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Laraa said:
> 
> 
> Today is one of them broody broody days, my main reason for waiting is to lose a stone in weight. We were going to wait until april/may but im thinking Feb now. I just cant wait :)
> 
> my biggest reason for waiting is to lose weight...its so hard to wait tho!Click to expand...

I know it really is :(


----------



## Sun_Flower

well if you're hoping to ttc and be pregnant at the same time as someone then i guess you can be both?


----------



## GettingBroody

xx Emily xx said:


> Hey ladies can someone please explain what the difference is between a ttc buddy and a bump-buddy is?? I dont have any and feel left out!! We are ttc from approx 28th feb, intending on march being a happy humping month!
> Em xxx

Hey Emily!
Unless we move our date forward we're going to be ttc from feb 27! maybe we could be future ttc buddies! (but I don't know how set it up! :wacko:)


----------



## xx Emily xx

ooh yey my first future ttc buddy! I will work out how to get it on my signature tomorrow! But its bedtime now! Night ladies! xx


----------



## Morgenstern

anyone want to be TTC buddies with me? im going to TTC in march


----------



## Shey

Im trying in May. I want to be done with school and have lost the weight. I want to be able this time around to show off a bump. Last time no one could tell I was pregnant until I was 7months cause I was overweight to begin with.


----------



## milliew

Hey Ladies, Hope you don't mind me joining you. After all the confusion we are now officially ttc from the 17th of March! :happydance:


----------



## GettingBroody

Welcome Millie! :flower:

How is everyone this evening? 

As I was heading to bed last night I noticed some spotting...was sure it was af coming on. I'm on first cycle off bcp so was thrilled to think af was coming so soon, cd28 :thumbup:
However....no sign of af today!:nope: Took a hpt on Fri cos was going for drinks with friends (bfn) (we're using withdrawal at the moment but I'm paranoid!)
So now I'm thinking, what if it was implantation bleeding?! eek! Would feel so bad about the drinking :growlmad: I'm sure I'm over-thinking all this and af will prob be along soon...! After all, first cycle after bcp is bound to be messed up?!
In the meantime though, this is me - :wacko:!!!


----------



## Fliss

Meee 23/05/2011 onwards for me.


----------



## Morgenstern

milliew said:


> Hey Ladies, Hope you don't mind me joining you. After all the confusion we are now officially ttc from the 17th of March! :happydance:

we could be TTC buddies. im trying in march as well :mrgreen: :happydance:


----------



## wtt :)

Broody today. Dreamed about having a baby had me wake up super broody this morning :dohh: :haha: Not too long to go now plus i've been pretty busy lately so that's good. It makes time go even faster :happydance:

How is everyone else? :flower:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm super broody too :( And getting so frustrated with DH and his unwillingness to commit to a date we can start trying again! It's still "march/april/may...ish". I'm like WHAT DOES THAT MEAN?? lol.

I really miss being pregnant and all that excitement. My LO just turned 2 months old today.so I guess slowing down isn't a bad thing! I am, however, enjoying every single minute with her..in spite of my want of another!


----------



## GettingBroody

My first af since coming off bcp pill arrived today!! Only cd30 so the wait wasn't too long - yay!! :happydance:


----------



## wilbrabeany

Can i join this thread please, I'm alex 30 mum to two boys Amos 2 and Seth 3 months, got two absolutely fab boys and can't wait to starting trying for our finally bub to make us a family of 5. Breast feeding at mo so doubt A/Fwill return till April may time when i suppose we'll officially start trying. Exciting times ahead for us all.xxx


----------



## wilbrabeany

God i'm a thirty year old...feel old now!!!


----------



## Shey

I so miss being preggers. :( I want to try so bad but have to wait til im done with school in may


----------



## GettingBroody

wilbrabeany said:


> God i'm a thirty year old...feel old now!!!

Me too! Welcome!:flower:


----------



## Shey

Im 2 yrs away from being 30


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

GettingBroody said:


> My first af since coming off bcp pill arrived today!! Only cd30 so the wait wasn't too long - yay!! :happydance:

Congrats!!!That's not bad at all :D


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome, wilbrabeany! :flower:

At least you already have children ;) plus 30 is totally acceptable ;)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm 27 and feel like the clock is running out. Logically I know it's not..but I can't help this feeling. Arghhh..frustration!


----------



## Catalyst

It is almost our time girls! Some of us are staring in less than a month to TTC :)

Im geting litle bit nervus but also excited. Nervus of how Im going to handle everything with extra child with me hehehe
But Im very broody now. Im in a club with some girls I know. We meet, knit and talk and eat something good that one of us has prepared each tiem. It is very nice to get out like that every other week.
Well one of them had a baby girl 2 days ago. She had a baby in june last year and has 2 older children and she is not 30!!! hehe fun at her house :D
Then my brother inlaws fiance had due date a week ago so we are just waiting for her to pop. Then I was at a bingo in my town (xmas bingo, the prices are stuff from stores in town, food, soft drinks and so on) and there was one with her son that was born in september! Oh my! He was adorable! Baby baby baby baby! All I see are babys these days hehehe.
Only 19 days until I get off the pill and on to the rubber. That will be strange hehehe.

Im going to show off off my litle man, we were taking pic for our xmas cards and here is one of the pic :)
https://img.frontur.com/album/img/81856/20101207000354_20.jpg?d=634272770060830000


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Eeek how exciting for you, catalyst! i wish you the best and can't wait to follow your journey, if you don't mind :D I can live vicariously through you :haha:

Your lil man is adorable!


----------



## Catalyst

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Eeek how exciting for you, catalyst! i wish you the best and can't wait to follow your journey, if you don't mind :D I can live vicariously through you :haha:
> 
> Your lil man is adorable!

Thank you :) he is growing up so fast! Cant belive this time last year he was just learning how to sit by him self! Now he runs around, climbs up on stuff, says some words and are learning new ones fast. They are so mutch fun at this age, even though they can be pain in the ass as well hahaha. He is just starting to scream very loud if I remove him from a bad place or take something away that he wants to have. Short tantrums though but annoing. Trying to bef firm and not give in so he will stop doing this.

But it is ok if you live through me for a litle while untill you can live it yourself :D It wont be long!


----------



## wilbrabeany

Once you decide its all you can think about, which is how it should be because its such a precious miracle to get pregnant and bring a life into the world..much to be enjoyed....not long now.xx


----------



## odd_socks

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> I'm 27 and feel like the clock is running out. Logically I know it's not..but I can't help this feeling. Arghhh..frustration!


*i feel that way too, i'll be 26 soon and we still havent had baby number1 yet, worried it'll never happen for me but we should be ntnp in spring *


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Catalyst said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> Eeek how exciting for you, catalyst! i wish you the best and can't wait to follow your journey, if you don't mind :D I can live vicariously through you :haha:
> 
> Your lil man is adorable!
> 
> Thank you :) he is growing up so fast! Cant belive this time last year he was just learning how to sit by him self! Now he runs around, climbs up on stuff, says some words and are learning new ones fast. They are so mutch fun at this age, even though they can be pain in the ass as well hahaha. He is just starting to scream very loud if I remove him from a bad place or take something away that he wants to have. Short tantrums though but annoing. Trying to bef firm and not give in so he will stop doing this.
> 
> But it is ok if you live through me for a litle while untill you can live it yourself :D It wont be long!Click to expand...

lol yay! Im excited for you :D

I love the age where theyre becoming proper little people on their own. so so fun :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

odd_socks said:


> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> I'm 27 and feel like the clock is running out. Logically I know it's not..but I can't help this feeling. Arghhh..frustration!
> 
> 
> *i feel that way too, i'll be 26 soon and we still havent had baby number1 yet, worried it'll never happen for me but we should be ntnp in spring *Click to expand...


Aww good luck!! I wish you the best :D


----------



## Catalyst

My brotherinlaw had a baby boy just 2 hours ago :) mutch less jealosy then I thought there would be. So happy for them. Its their second, they have almost 4 year old boy. 
starting to think its impossible to have a girl next time hahaha! I have two brothers, My Oh has 1 brother 2 sisters. One of his sister has 2 girls the other 2 boys, his brother has now 2 boys and we have 1 boy :) hehehe Loads of testosterone in this family! Also the sister with two boys has two stepsons as well!

Now Im broody though! Cant wait to see the litle fella :)


----------



## Morgenstern

Catalyst said:


> My brotherinlaw had a baby boy just 2 hours ago :) mutch less jealosy then I thought there would be. So happy for them. Its their second, they have almost 4 year old boy.
> starting to think its impossible to have a girl next time hahaha! I have two brothers, My Oh has 1 brother 2 sisters. One of his sister has 2 girls the other 2 boys, his brother has now 2 boys and we have 1 boy :) hehehe Loads of testosterone in this family! Also the sister with two boys has two stepsons as well!
> 
> Now Im broody though! Cant wait to see the litle fella :)

aww how cute what did they name him?


----------



## odd_socks

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> odd_socks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeaceLoveBaby said:
> 
> 
> I'm 27 and feel like the clock is running out. Logically I know it's not..but I can't help this feeling. Arghhh..frustration!
> 
> 
> *i feel that way too, i'll be 26 soon and we still havent had baby number1 yet, worried it'll never happen for me but we should be ntnp in spring *Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aww good luck!! I wish you the best :DClick to expand...


*thank you   *


----------



## nataliecn

Hi Ladies... I'm kinda jumping in here when everyone obviously knows each other. I used to be on here all the time while pregnant, and when my little guy was still young. Left for a bit, and now we're talking about trying for #2, and I thought I'd come back on to get the support again.

We aren't totally sure when we're going to try, but I'm thinking may, just because I want to lose a bit of weight before we start, and I plan on starting Weight Watchers in January! 

Anyways, hope you chat with everyone!


----------



## Shey

Idk if it's true or not, but someone told me that it depends on the guy on whether or not you conceive a girl or not but I doubt it.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

the male determines the sex of the baby.

And welcome, nat! I just jumped in here too. Theyre very nice :D


----------



## wtt :)

welcome, nat :flower:


----------



## GettingBroody

Shey said:


> Idk if it's true or not, but someone told me that it depends on the guy on whether or not you conceive a girl or not but I doubt it.

Read this on another site, thought I'd paste it here incase ye're interested!

"Female sperm live up to 5 days, male sperm up to 3 days. (Egg lives 12 to 24, maybe even 36 hours after ovulation.) Female sperm live longer but swim slower than male sperm. So for greater chance of male baby, have sex within 6 hours before ovulation, to beat female sperm to egg. Vice versa, for increased likelihood of female baby, have sex 4-5 days before ovulation."


----------



## GettingBroody

PS Welcome Natalie!! :hi:


----------



## deedeedee

hi all, do you have room for another one wishing to jump on?

im 32 and will be trying for my 3rd (husbands 1st!) baby in feb.... once we arrive in Mauritius to get married... i will be ovutating shortly after we arrive (we are going for 10 days) so with a bit of luck i could return home up the duff! lol .....(im not holding my breath though!)

great advice from Gettingbroody..... i will be trying this out for a girl!


----------



## Heidi

GettingBroody said:


> Shey said:
> 
> 
> Idk if it's true or not, but someone told me that it depends on the guy on whether or not you conceive a girl or not but I doubt it.
> 
> Read this on another site, thought I'd paste it here incase ye're interested!
> 
> "Female sperm live up to 5 days, male sperm up to 3 days. (Egg lives 12 to 24, maybe even 36 hours after ovulation.) Female sperm live longer but swim slower than male sperm. So for greater chance of male baby, have sex within 6 hours before ovulation, to beat female sperm to egg. Vice versa, for increased likelihood of female baby, have sex 4-5 days before ovulation."Click to expand...

We DTD the day before OV and had a baby girl, but i do love to see what theory's are out there, some are quite interesting :thumbup:

I'm looking forward to all the TTC malarkey (charting OPK's etc...) again seems like forever ago we were TTC our baby girl :cloud9:


----------



## GettingBroody

deedeedee said:


> great advice from Gettingbroody..... i will be trying this out for a girl!

Lol, dunno how successful it is but thought it was interesting!




Heidi said:


> I'm looking forward to all the TTC malarkey (charting OPK's etc...)

Me too, I think!! Thought I'd be NTNP but now I think I'm leaning more towards TTC - I like the thought of getting all obsessive and involved!!:haha:
OH is total opposite, he'll want to be all relaxed! Maybe he can ntnp and I can ttc!!!


----------



## Heidi

GettingBroody said:


> Heidi said:
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to all the TTC malarkey (charting OPK's etc...)
> 
> Me too, I think!! Thought I'd be NTNP but now I think I'm leaning more towards TTC - I like the thought of getting all obsessive and involved!!:haha:
> OH is total opposite, he'll want to be all relaxed! Maybe he can ntnp and I can ttc!!!Click to expand...


Sounds like a plan :laugh2:
You get so involved when you start charting every day, every day i looked forward to putting my temp in my chart to see what it would do :) and i got obsessed with POAS! :blush:


----------



## GettingBroody

Heidi said:


> You get so involved when you start charting every day, every day i looked forward to putting my temp in my chart to see what it would do :) and i got obsessed with POAS! :blush:

I can imagine!! Can't wait!:blush:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

We were technically trying for a boy..DTD ov day and day after. Still had our princess hehe


----------



## GettingBroody

I guess the lil swimmers have their own ideas!!!


----------



## Catalyst

Morgenstern said:


> Catalyst said:
> 
> 
> My brotherinlaw had a baby boy just 2 hours ago :) mutch less jealosy then I thought there would be. So happy for them. Its their second, they have almost 4 year old boy.
> starting to think its impossible to have a girl next time hahaha! I have two brothers, My Oh has 1 brother 2 sisters. One of his sister has 2 girls the other 2 boys, his brother has now 2 boys and we have 1 boy :) hehehe Loads of testosterone in this family! Also the sister with two boys has two stepsons as well!
> 
> Now Im broody though! Cant wait to see the litle fella :)
> 
> aww how cute what did they name him?Click to expand...

They havent named him yet. It is not custom to name them straight away. The younger boy was about 4-5 months old when they finally agreed on a name for him. It is rare to know the name before they are days/weeks old!


----------



## Catalyst

Shey said:


> Idk if it's true or not, but someone told me that it depends on the guy on whether or not you conceive a girl or not but I doubt it.

It is true, the maela determins withc gender it is hehehe hope my OH has both girl and boy in him :D hahaha.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Catalyst said:


> Morgenstern said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catalyst said:
> 
> 
> My brotherinlaw had a baby boy just 2 hours ago :) mutch less jealosy then I thought there would be. So happy for them. Its their second, they have almost 4 year old boy.
> starting to think its impossible to have a girl next time hahaha! I have two brothers, My Oh has 1 brother 2 sisters. One of his sister has 2 girls the other 2 boys, his brother has now 2 boys and we have 1 boy :) hehehe Loads of testosterone in this family! Also the sister with two boys has two stepsons as well!
> 
> Now Im broody though! Cant wait to see the litle fella :)
> 
> aww how cute what did they name him?Click to expand...
> 
> They havent named him yet. It is not custom to name them straight away. The younger boy was about 4-5 months old when they finally agreed on a name for him. It is rare to know the name before they are days/weeks old!Click to expand...

Wow really? That's interesting!


----------



## Catalyst

aww how cute what did they name him?[/QUOTE]

They havent named him yet. It is not custom to name them straight away. The younger boy was about 4-5 months old when they finally agreed on a name for him. It is rare to know the name before they are days/weeks old![/QUOTE]

Wow really? That's interesting![/QUOTE]

If you are going to christen the baby or have some kind of blessing ppl usualy wait untill then to tell ppl the name. And it can be on the hospital chappel or after 1 month or what ever. 

Some ppl name them after couple of days, some straight away but it is rare. 

ppl never tell the name they chose when they are still pg, if they have decided one. Usualy they want to find out if it fits the baby first :)

We named our son week after he was born, we were going to christian him when he was about 3 weeks old but so many ppl could not come so we named him when he was week old and christen him when he was about 7 weeks old. But we had decided the name when I was about 20-24 weeks pg and it fit him well :)


----------



## Josefin

Hi! We will start trying in may:) Iäm looking forward to it very much!:)


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome Josefin :flower:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

So broody today :( And sooo homesick. Holidays are rough for me..as all of my family is in America. *sigh*


----------



## GettingBroody

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> So broody today :( And sooo homesick. Holidays are rough for me..as all of my family is in America. *sigh*

Aw, :hugs: Did they move or did you?


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I moved away..far far away! My husband is S. African, so we came here when his sister was diagnosed with breast cancer (she's fine now tho)

I haven't seen them in a year and a half now :( :( :( :(


----------



## GettingBroody

Aw, it's tough at Christmas time. I bet you're dying for them to meet your new lo too!

PS oops, almost forgot, welcome Josefin! :hi:


----------



## philly1982

Hey girls, 

Hope everyone is well. Just wondering for those who are going to try in may, when are you going to start taking your folic acid? 

xxx


----------



## wtt :)

philly1982 said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Hope everyone is well. Just wondering for those who are going to try in may, when are you going to start taking your folic acid?
> 
> xxx

i think most women start about 6 months before ttc so start now? :haha: :flower:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I would say start now as well :D


----------



## wilbrabeany

No harm in starting folic acid now..i'm still taking the multivit tabs you can buy for before during and after as i'm still breastfeeding my LO


----------



## Sun_Flower

I'm taking it already :)


----------



## Josefin

Thnx:) My OH said we could start trying already, but we are getting married in may so i really want my weddingdress to fit then! And also, last time i was pregnant i had very much morningsickness and i really don't want to be sick on my wedding day! So thats why we won't start until 1½ week before the wedding:) I'm gonna start eating vitamins 3 months before we start the babymaking:)


----------



## Catalyst

philly1982 said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Hope everyone is well. Just wondering for those who are going to try in may, when are you going to start taking your folic acid?
> 
> xxx

Im going to start sometime in january. I will be TTC in april/may


----------



## Shey

I take multivitamins daily


----------



## philly1982

Thanks girls. Will get some from Boots tomorrow. Oooooh taking folic acid makes it more real now!

 xxx


----------



## GettingBroody

philly1982 said:


> Thanks girls. Will get some from Boots tomorrow. Oooooh taking folic acid makes it more real now!
> 
> xxx

Yeah, I felt like that when I started taking mine too! :happydance: (seeing the box on the kitchen counter still gives me a bit of a thrill tbh!:blush:)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I'm taking prenatals still :haha:


----------



## Catalyst

GettingBroody said:


> philly1982 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls. Will get some from Boots tomorrow. Oooooh taking folic acid makes it more real now!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Yeah, I felt like that when I started taking mine too! :happydance: (seeing the box on the kitchen counter still gives me a bit of a thrill tbh!:blush:)Click to expand...

haha I know what you mean. I was looking at the pillpack yesterday and was like OMG! Im almost out! Made it more real!

So, Xmas to morrow :D sooo excited :D im like a kid! hehe

Is everything ready? I have to wrap couple of gifts, go deliver the cards that are here in town (live in very very very small town, I can walk with the card hehe) and decorate the tree. Then Im ready for xmas. Im not sure how your customs are. The big day is tomorrow. We eat at 18 then do the dishes and then it is opening the presents :) it is the Icelandic way, dont know if it is like that enywhere els hehehe.


----------



## GettingBroody

Had a chat with my DH today and he says he's happy to bring our ttc date forward to mid Jan if the dr says skiing with a lil bean on board would be safe! Yay! :happydance: So here's hoping...!


----------



## Morgenstern

GettingBroody said:


> Had a chat with my DH today and he says he's happy to bring our ttc date forward to mid Jan if the dr says skiing with a lil bean on board would be safe! Yay! :happydance: So here's hoping...!

thats awesome. :hugs: congrats


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Hey spring lambies :hugs: not long for us nowwwww! :wohoo:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Tick Tock :D


----------



## Tonia0989

Hey hon, If you want more info, please watch my video on youtube. I am TTC and I am on a regimen on supplements.

: _)

TYPE: " ToniaClarkmc" in You Tube search bar and a list of my videos will appear..


Please sub if you like : ) good luck!


----------



## GettingBroody

Well, after a chat with the dr (who reassures me that any mc after skiing would be purely coincidental and unrelated to the skiing) we've decided to start ttc after my next af (mid Jan) Thats only a few wks early so still going to hang around here if ye'll have me?!!:winkwink:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Of course hun, congrats, how exciting for you!


----------



## GettingBroody

Thanks! :happydance: Of course the chances of bfp first month trying aren't very high I'm sure but must think positively!:D


----------



## qwk

hi lambs!! i have technically been a summer gal, but my DH and i recently pulled out date forward to end of February/beginning of March - basically after my first REAL period beginning after I stop birth control pills.

HOORAY! :cloud9:


----------



## TOW23

Hey ladies, hope you don't mind if I join you!

Husband and I have been together for over 9 years, married for 3 years in April. 
My husband and I are planning NTNP/TTC in May, maybe a little sooner!


----------



## GettingBroody

Looks like I'm not the only one on the move!! Welcome qwk and tow!! :hi:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Welcome TOW!

Oh it's so lovely to see my little banner on so many signatures now :) So excited for us lambies. We're also hoping to bring ttc forward a month or so... I'm just keeping my fingers crossed that we can!


----------



## LoPanda

Hi :)

We are TTC approx. May time due to me finishing studying and we get married in August and I want to still get in my dress - can't wait to start TTC though so can't physically wait until after the wedding! 

So excited but still seems far away grrr!! xx


----------



## GettingBroody

LoPanda said:


> Hi :)
> 
> We are TTC approx. May time due to me finishing studying and we get married in August and I want to still get in my dress - can't wait to start TTC though so can't physically wait until after the wedding!
> 
> So excited but still seems far away grrr!! xx

Welcome! Hope your time in wtt passes nice and quickly!!


----------



## philly1982

Wow, it's nearly the new year ladies and that means it's nearly time for some of us to start trying! Only 5 more months for me and i can't believe how excited i'm becoming. Love being mummy to my little pudding so another bundle of joy would be double the pleasure!

Hope everyone has a wonderful start to 2011!!!

xxx


----------



## Shey

https://i459.photobucket.com/albums/qq317/fruzsi1/happy%20new%20year/bukk.gif


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Happy New Year, ladies!


----------



## GettingBroody

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> Happy New Year, ladies!

You too!! Here's hoping it's full of bumps and babies!!:baby:


----------



## qwk

happy new year all! i think i have moved up AGAIN in the wtt line - - my husband and i chatted yesterday, and apparently he had thought we were going to start at the end of january ! ! ! so i have a little less than three weeks of birth control pills left, then i'll get my fake-period and we will be off to the races !!!! can't BELIEVE IT!


----------



## GettingBroody

qwk said:


> happy new year all! i think i have moved up AGAIN in the wtt line - - my husband and i chatted yesterday, and apparently he had thought we were going to start at the end of january ! ! ! so i have a little less than three weeks of birth control pills left, then i'll get my fake-period and we will be off to the races !!!! can't BELIEVE IT!

Yay!! :happydance:


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Woohoo! Congrats :D

DH has "teased" me twice today about starting for number 3. It's so unlike him to even bring it up..hope it's a sign of good things to come lol


----------



## Shey

4 months until me and my BF ttc our first together.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Not long ladies :happydance:

We're the same Peace. The other night we were dtd and we both stopped, looked at each other and OH said "I really want to say lets forget the condom". I said "me too!" and then we sort of looked around at the tiny room we're living in and agreed without even saying anything that bringing a baby into this teeny place wouldn't be sensible. But it's not long to wait. Rolllllll on Spring!


----------



## GettingBroody

PeaceLoveBaby said:


> DH has "teased" me twice today about starting for number 3. It's so unlike him to even bring it up..hope it's a sign of good things to come lol

Yay! My oh was talking about buying buggies yesterday! And we're not even ttc til another few weeks! So delighted he's on board cos he took a LOT of convincing, lol!!!


----------



## qwk

my DH said something similarly cute and sweet too recently, it's so great to see excitement/happiness from him about it!!

i was just realizing that i have to be out of town for 5 days right after i finish my active pills! basically the whole week i'll be on withdrawal bleed/fake-pill-period. hopefully that won't matter!!!


----------



## Catalyst

I will take my last pill tomorrow!!!eeeekkkkk!!!!!

Then the rubber for 3 months or so. I look forward to try to keep track of my period. It was so strange last time we TTC.

I am so excited for this year!!! :) Now it wil be eating healthy and exercice more, then start TTC and shortly after geting married :D I was thinking over the Xmas that hopefully I will be almost popping next one :D

I see that some of you are almost there! Starting to TTC :) just want to say good luck in advance :)


----------



## GettingBroody

Catalyst said:


> I will take my last pill tomorrow!!!eeeekkkkk!!!!!
> 
> I see that some of you are almost there! Starting to TTC :) just want to say good luck in advance :)

Woohoo! Thanks! :happydance:
And congrats on finishing bcp! Hope your cycles behave themselves and return to normal nice and quickly!!:winkwink:


----------



## Catalyst

GettingBroody said:


> Catalyst said:
> 
> 
> I will take my last pill tomorrow!!!eeeekkkkk!!!!!
> 
> I see that some of you are almost there! Starting to TTC :) just want to say good luck in advance :)
> 
> Woohoo! Thanks! :happydance:
> And congrats on finishing bcp! Hope your cycles behave themselves and return to normal nice and quickly!!:winkwink:Click to expand...

Thank you :)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Gah super broody today. Looks like we have to put the idea of another baby on longer hold..we might be moving back to the states, and I'll be working as a nurse..busy busy busy. I still wanna have one soon tho lol


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

I am sooooo broody today too, it's so frustrating!


----------



## 2bmommy

I am so happy I found this website! I've been searching to talk to others in the same boat as me for weeks! 

My Husband(26) and I(24) got married and moved into our new home this past July (2010). We've been together for six years all together. Before we got married we decided to wait at least 2 years before trying. About a 3 weeks ago I came down with a flu. Before, I found out it was a flu though I really thought I was pregnant. I had all the symtoms...morning sicksness, weak, boobs hurt,,etc,,etc. I waited about a week before taking a pregnancy test. When I did it came out negitive and was happy at first...then felt so empty after. A week later the symtoms were still all there except now I had spotting. I went to my family doctor and I did a pregnancy test through blood work and it came out negitive. I was so dispointed. That was about two weeks ago and I still have pregnancy symtoms. Even the gross morning nausa and throwing up! Every morning!!!! 

Now that this has happened my husband and I have moved up our trying to concieve date to feb/mar 2011.We want to make sure all CC's are paid off and we have some more money saved up. Im so happy and excitied...and scared to death!!!!. I've started eating healthy and working out. And I guess I should start taking folic Acid now. 

Cant wait to begin the process!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Josefin

Finally our year is here! Only 4 months left now before we start trying:) Can't wait! But i know time will pass by fast now this spring! We are moving before may to a bigger place:) So that's gonna take up a lot of my time which will make time pass fast:) And after that we really have to keep on planning our may wedding! So I'm sure I'm not gonna have a lot of thinking to do before may:) I'm so happy:) This is probably gonna be the best year ever!:)


----------



## wtt :)

only about 4 months :wohoo: :D :D :D


----------



## Catalyst

yep, its almost here! And now Im pill free! Kind of wondering how it will feel like hahaha took it kind of nonstop for 9 years before we started to TTC last time and I started right after I stopped taking it. Now we are taking it slow :) will be good to me free from this hormonal shit!
Our year girls! :D hope there will be many many many BFP as soon as possible :D


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

The closer it gets, the harder it gets! It's all I've been thinking about the last few days!


----------



## wtt :)

haha me too! but not long now!!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## Shey

yay wtt you are 3 months away and Im 4 months away from ttc


----------



## qwk

ditto it getting harder and harder!!! if i didn't have to travel for work for AN ENTIRE WEEK in january, i'd probably be doubling up on BCPs to get to my period faster!!! but alas, have to wait a little more!

so, so happy! :cloud9:


----------



## mrscupcake

Was going to ttc feb but want to lose weight first so i think it will be in another 8 weeks :) not long though! any one sarted taking folic yet? xx


----------



## qwk

i started prenatals in december - almost more so just to get into the habit of taking the vitamin everyday! i kept forgetting at first...


----------



## wtt :)

where is familyD? never mind. She's already TTC :lol:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

OMG, starlit got a bfp!? :wohoo:


----------



## wtt :)

wanna-b-mummy said:


> OMG, starlit got a bfp!? :wohoo:

yup! :happydance:


----------



## Shey

Congrats Starlit!


----------



## wtt :)

omg this waiting thing is so hard sometimes!! 3 months to go and they seem like FOR EVER!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

I knoooow wtt I feel the same! The last week I've been terrible! So impatient right now :dohh:


----------



## wtt :)

wanna-b-mummy said:


> I knoooow wtt I feel the same! The last week I've been terrible! So impatient right now :dohh:

i am so tempted to just "forget" the condom! LOL


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

I know, I want to throw them in the bin "by accident" :lol:


----------



## wtt :)

wanna-b-mummy said:


> I know, I want to throw them in the bin "by accident" :lol:

:rofl: 

And here i was thinking the last couple of months of waiting would be easier, right? Wrong! :haha:


----------



## qwk

i have my dental appointment set for February 1 - i guess we will technically already be trying at that point, but i don't anticipate any dental problems anyway... i am on CRAZY DENTAL HYGIENE kick though, just in case that could somehow make sure I have a good check-up ;)

i think i've already said it, but i will say it again, it may even be harder to wait now than it was when it was like, two years out for TTC!! i think now it's more excitement-waiting, rather than depressed-waiting, if that makes sense.


----------



## wtt :)

qwk said:


> i have my dental appointment set for February 1 -

i have mine in 2 weeks 


> i think now it's more excitement-waiting, rather than depressed-waiting, if that makes sense.

i totally agree!!!!!!! :dance: :headspin:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Totally agree qwk! I get butterflies thinking about it!


----------



## GettingBroody

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Totally agree qwk! I get butterflies thinking about it!

Me too!! :happydance: Its all I can think about at the moment!!!


----------



## Guppy051708

Hello Boofs! :wave:
May i please be added? We are going to be TTC baby #2 in March! :dance: I am so excited...a little nervous too because i am SURE that 2 babies is a lot different than 1 but i know it will be great! Dh and i have been together for almost 7 years and married for almost 3 :wedding: We have on DS (4 months) and one angel (Oct. 17th, 2009). We were going to wait until the summer/fall, however our insurance is too expensive to meet 2 deductables/coinsurance so March it is! :dance:


----------



## Catalyst

Thought I was having AF yesterday. Came blood in the paper, but on pad but I just could see litle bit when I woke up this morning, almost nothing :S
Hope It will kick in today so I can start monitoring my cycle. 

I have to tell you a strange story!

Well the thing is that me and my OH were in the same school through childhood, actualy the same grade! So we have known each other for long time. And been together since 15!

When we had our son 2009 (both 25 year old) he was the first dad in our class (we were about 27 ppl in our class) 
Yesterday two of our classmates had their first baby, both had litle boys. The funny thing is that these two are best mates, when one told the other he was going to be a dad the oter responded "ME too!!" and when the first said "well it is due 9th of january" the other responded "me too!!"
Then.. they BOTH! had their baby boys yesterday!!! The same hospital! I have to ask them in the future if they were in rooms next to each other! I think one was born in the morning the other in the afternoon!

How crazy is that! Best mates, expecting babys at the same time, same due date AND! both get boys at the same day!

AND now after this baby bomb news I am sooooo broooodddy!!!!


----------



## wtt :)

wow that's an awesome story Catalyst! Very unique and very cool! :thumbup:

I know... i am so freaking broody too i can't stand it anymore!!!! :haha:


----------



## qwk

very cool catalyst! i don't really have any close friends from youth, but that would be so neat!

woke up this morning thinking about how i have just *12* more birth control pills! and when i opened my eyes, the tv was still on from last night, and there was some movie where a woman had just given birth and was holding her baby in the hospital. funny!


----------



## Catalyst

qwk said:


> very cool catalyst! i don't really have any close friends from youth, but that would be so neat!

We are not all close. I am in more contact to som of them than others. But we were kind of close class and have always tryed to stay in toutch. Facebook is very good for that :)
Iceland is also very small and we are from very very small town (I think about 1500-1700 ppl live here) so :) I moved back to our hometown in 2009 but these two classmates of mine live in the capital.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Guppy051708 said:


> Hello Boofs! :wave:
> May i please be added? We are going to be TTC baby #2 in March! :dance: I am so excited...a little nervous too because i am SURE that 2 babies is a lot different than 1 but i know it will be great! Dh and i have been together for almost 7 years and married for almost 3 :wedding: We have on DS (4 months) and one angel (Oct. 17th, 2009). We were going to wait until the summer/fall, however our insurance is too expensive to meet 2 deductables/coinsurance so March it is! :dance:

Welcome guppy! :hugs: Lovely to have you here in lambs.

Your DS is beautiful x


----------



## PineappleRock

I'm not entirely sure where I belong, here in WTT, or TTCAL. My DH and I just lost our first baby in December, and we are waiting until March to TTC again (3 cycles). Still waiting for my first AF after the m/c. I did get a positive OPK on 12/29, so I'm ~10 DPO and expecting it in a few days now. I was very irregular before the miscarriage so I'm hoping this will regulate me again.


----------



## GettingBroody

Welcome Pineapple and sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## littlejenx

hi
i too had a mc in december, it is nearly 3 weeks ago since i started bleeding and im currently waiting for the hospital to call with my hcg levels, they where 91 on wednesday. I really broody but going to wait for my next period before trying again. x


----------



## Josefin

Catalyst: Almost the same thing happend to us:) When my OHs best friend told him he was gonna be a daddy my OH said me too:p (Nonen of the pregnancys was planned) Later that night we found out we had the same due date:) We both had sons but their came 2 days befor our:) That was pretty cool:)


----------



## Amy58

hello everyone! I am new to this and have an 11 and a half month baby boy, but me and my fiance will be trying again in may for our second and i really can't wait! I just wanted to say hi and look forward to posting more and getting to know you all :)


----------



## Augie

Hi everyone! 

My name is Augie and we our going to start trying for our first baby in May 2011! I'm beside myself I can't stand it! :happydance:


----------



## Amy58

hey augie! I know how you feel :) even thought its only a few months away it feels like a lot longer doesn't it!


----------



## Augie

Hi Amy!

Yes, it feels like an eternity. Nothing has felt so, so far away before. lol.


----------



## wtt :)

welcome to all the new people in here! :flower:


----------



## Sarah10

Hi please can i join? :)
O/h and I have made a decision to TTC for #2 in May, so excited!


----------



## wtt :)

welcome Sarah! :flower:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Welcome everyone new :hugs:


----------



## Pingu

Hello Ladies, Hope you are well.

Sorry I have not posted here for a while as we have been a little unsure about TTC soon or not but we have made up out mind and we will definately be in April. Not long to go :happydance:


----------



## Jellyt

Hi guys! I was sure I was a member of a spring lambs 2011 typey group but apparently not haha. Anyway, OH and I are hoping to ttc in May. We already have a beautiful 8 month old little girl called Evelyn, an angel baby called Violet and 2 other early loss angel babies so as much as i'm excited, i'm also very scared incase this doesn't happen for us.


----------



## wtt :)

welcome Jelly and good luck! :flower:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Hey Jelly hun, welcome to the spring lambies :)


----------



## Kenzie_tank

hey ladies :)

My fiance and I are going to ttc our first bub in march...not much longer :D


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome Kenzie :flower:


----------



## GettingBroody

Welcome all the new girls!! :hi:


----------



## littlejenx

I can't wait to try, hubby wants to wait until we are in our new house in approx march but i soooooo miss being pregnant and having a positive pt (miscarried 4 weeks ago) :( 
i hope time flys for me and everyone else feeling the same x


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

So sorry for your loss sweetie :hugs:

We do feel the same, well I certainly do! It's so hard waiting! Won't be long for us hun.

Welcome Kenzie :D


----------



## wilbrabeany

Want to join group as want to try as soon as a/f returns as am b/f at mo. Hello to everyone...thinking april/may time good luck to everyone waiting


----------



## GettingBroody

wilbrabeany said:


> Want to join group as want to try as soon as a/f returns as am b/f at mo. Hello to everyone...thinking april/may time good luck to everyone waiting

Hi and welcome! :hi: How old is your LO?


----------



## Pingu

Welcome to all the new peeps :flower:

I went to Mothercare and BabiesRus today and couldn't resist a look at the newborn clothes, awwww I so can't wait. Roll on April :happydance:


----------



## PineappleRock

I'm on CD5, my first cycle since my miscarriage in Nov/Dec. I've never temped before but I want to start. Should I have started already, or is tomorrow (CD6) early enough to start? I've been trying to start the past few days, but the first morning I couldn't since my sleep was broken, and the past few days I got up at 5 am to take medication and crawled back in bed half asleep forgetting. I really want to temp this cycle so I hope I can do it tomorrow.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Pingu said:


> Welcome to all the new peeps :flower:
> 
> I went to Mothercare and BabiesRus today and couldn't resist a look at the newborn clothes, awwww I so can't wait. Roll on April :happydance:

When I went into Asda the other day and found myself wandering the baby aisles :haha: Roll on Spring for us ladies :happydance:


Pineapple - this may help

https://www.ehow.com/how_4614400_ovulation-charting-basal-body-temperature.html


----------



## Georgie90

Im going to unsuscribe from this thread now girls for obvious reasons. Good Luck to everyone xxx


----------



## wtt :)

Georgie, hope you get what you want, sooner or later in life :hugs: :)


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome to all the new people! :flower:


----------



## Pingu

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Pingu said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to all the new peeps :flower:
> 
> I went to Mothercare and BabiesRus today and couldn't resist a look at the newborn clothes, awwww I so can't wait. Roll on April :happydance:
> 
> When I went into Asda the other day and found myself wandering the baby aisles :haha: Roll on Spring for us ladies :happydance:Click to expand...

The baby clothes in Asda are sooo cute :cloud9:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

I knoooow :cloud9: Saw this stunning duffle coat thing for a boy and said to my mum "I want a boy!". Then saw a leopard print snow suit and said "I want a girl!" :lol: I was like a kid in a toy shop! We'll be walking those aisles and buying stuff soon enough hun ;)

Me and OH were talking about babies and pregnancy for about an hour just now and that makes me even moreeeeeeee broody! He made me laugh though. He said "Remind me to get a shield and body armour before you give birth. You're going to be hating me while you're in labour" :haha: Think he knows me too well!


----------



## mummykcc

Hello, we've decided that once my packets of the pill are finished, we'll be ttc :) got two packs left, so end of march begininng of april. I am half excited, half scared this time around! (already got a little boys who is 2).

keely.


----------



## wtt :)

welcome mummykcc :)


----------



## Guppy051708

BLAH :wacko: We moved our TTC date :dohh: From March 2011 to november 2011 :grr:


----------



## Catalyst

My LO has been sick then I got sick when he got better :S so I have not been on here very mutch the past days.
My first AF after the pill has come and gone so now it just practise practise practise :D hehe using the ooohh so wonderful (not the irony) condom untill april!

Im starting to look forward to it. The funny thing is we always talk about the boys, he and so on... hehe I will be very very surpriced if we will get a girl! There have been so many boys in his family and it is almost 50/50 in mine. I was sure before I got pg last time I would get a boy, and even though I realy would like to have a girl Im sure I will have a boy :) not bad but I want 2 babys, would be nice to have 1 girl 1 boy... afraid I will give in and have another go at the girl later on (larger age gap then now) if we get a boy.

I am starting to have tingly feeling in my stumach! Im so excited! Baby and a wedding! OMG!!! 

Any other than me that is starting to get butterflies?


----------



## wtt :)

Starting to get butterflies? I have had them for about a month and a half now and can't wait!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Yes Cat & Wtt! I have butterflies every day now! I'll be working away, then suddenly, I remember that we'll be ttc soon and get butterflies! :happydance:


----------



## Pingu

Yes butterflies here too :happydance:


----------



## PineappleRock

I'm starting to get really excited, but not overly anxious - looking forward to about 8 more weeks of not stressing over OPKs and temperatures!

Today is the 2nd morning in a row I was able to temp - yay! :) (I had to put my cell phone and thermometer under my pillow  - hey, it works!!)


----------



## wtt :)

PineappleRock said:


> Today is the 2nd morning in a row I was able to temp - yay! :) (I had to put my cell phone and thermometer under my pillow  - hey, it works!!)

i have both right next to me on the bed frame :lol:


----------



## PineappleRock

wtt :) said:


> PineappleRock said:
> 
> 
> Today is the 2nd morning in a row I was able to temp - yay! :) (I had to put my cell phone and thermometer under my pillow  - hey, it works!!)
> 
> i have both right next to me on the bed frame :lol:Click to expand...

apparently my alarm on my phone was going off for 5 minutes this morning since it was muffled under my pillow before I noticed


----------



## Nimzbaby

We will start in May :) A lot of us spring TTC's here good to see. x


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Welcome Nimz :D


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome Nimz! :flower: 

yes! we've grown into a big family :haha:


----------



## Augie

Nimzbaby said:


> We will start in May :) A lot of us spring TTC's here good to see. x

Us too! Good luck - we should stay in touch! :happydance:


----------



## mummykcc

I'm excited, but also quite scared/worried this time around! I think it's because I have my son to think about, and worry about how he'd react/cope etc and my last labour/birth was fairly quick so i am worrying about dropping my son off somewhere in time! I had a good chat with my husband about my worries last night though, and feel loads better today about the whole thing. I can try and get on with being excited again now! :)


----------



## qwk

came back from vacation and realized i have *just two more days* of BCPs!! insane!


----------



## wtt :)

qwk said:


> came back from vacation and realized i have *just two more days* of BCPs!! insane!

and only 5 DAYS left until you start trying for a :baby: :happydance:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

:happydance: yipppeee not long for you hun!

Having a bad broody day today, I can't concentrate!


----------



## Catalyst

mummykcc said:


> I'm excited, but also quite scared/worried this time around! I think it's because I have my son to think about, and worry about how he'd react/cope etc and my last labour/birth was fairly quick so i am worrying about dropping my son off somewhere in time! I had a good chat with my husband about my worries last night though, and feel loads better today about the whole thing. I can try and get on with being excited again now! :)

I know what you mean. My labor would have been short if he hadnt been stuck! Was fully dialated only 5-6 hours after I started geting contractions. And he wasnt even fully (not sure what the word is) "down"?
The midwife said I would have been done mutch quicker if he had been and if he hadnt been stuck. Had C section and had him in my arms around 13 hours after first contraction.

Im more worried about breasfeeding :S I had so mutch problems, just one after another for the first 3-4 months. Somtimes I just stood in my living room and cyred of frustration! I was so down because of thes constand problems. But then after 4 months it finally got better and was very good the next 6 months.

So im excited but also nervus hehe :)


----------



## wtt :)

the closer it gets, the harder it is!!! argh! :haha:


----------



## mummykcc

Catalyst said:


> mummykcc said:
> 
> 
> I'm excited, but also quite scared/worried this time around! I think it's because I have my son to think about, and worry about how he'd react/cope etc and my last labour/birth was fairly quick so i am worrying about dropping my son off somewhere in time! I had a good chat with my husband about my worries last night though, and feel loads better today about the whole thing. I can try and get on with being excited again now! :)
> 
> I know what you mean. My labor would have been short if he hadnt been stuck! Was fully dialated only 5-6 hours after I started geting contractions. And he wasnt even fully (not sure what the word is) "down"?
> The midwife said I would have been done mutch quicker if he had been and if he hadnt been stuck. Had C section and had him in my arms around 13 hours after first contraction.
> 
> Im more worried about breasfeeding :S I had so mutch problems, just one after another for the first 3-4 months. Somtimes I just stood in my living room and cyred of frustration! I was so down because of thes constand problems. But then after 4 months it finally got better and was very good the next 6 months.
> 
> So im excited but also nervus hehe :)Click to expand...

From start to begining it lasted 4 1/2 hours, the midwives joked i'd need a home birth next time! I didn't find it funny at the time though! So I am worried, but you never know it could be the opposite and last days next time! lol 

As for breastfeeding, i had major problems with that and ended up bottle feeding. But next time around, I will not beat myself up over it if it doesn't work out. It took me a long time to stop feeling guilty about that one. 

I feel a lot better just writing this down and reading about other people experiences :) thank you.


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

wtt :) said:


> the closer it gets, the harder it is!!! argh! :haha:

I AGREE! I'm struggling today! Superrrrrrrr broody. Made worse by the fact I just saw my new born niece for the first time. :cloud9:


----------



## Sun_Flower

Hey guys, looks like I'm back in the spring lambs - started TTC this month but AF just arrived, so I'll be TTC in the spring with the rest of you :)


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Welcome back sweetie x


----------



## wtt :)

wanna-b-mummy said:


> wtt :) said:
> 
> 
> the closer it gets, the harder it is!!! argh! :haha:
> 
> I AGREE! I'm struggling today! Superrrrrrrr broody. Made worse by the fact I just saw my new born niece for the first time. :cloud9:Click to expand...

congrats on becoming an aunty! :happydance:


----------



## Shey

I am super broody and have to wait til April or May


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

wtt :) said:


> wanna-b-mummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtt :) said:
> 
> 
> the closer it gets, the harder it is!!! argh! :haha:
> 
> I AGREE! I'm struggling today! Superrrrrrrr broody. Made worse by the fact I just saw my new born niece for the first time. :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> congrats on becoming an aunty! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you hunni! It's OH's brother's baby and she is BEAUTIFUL! And OH and his brother look very similar and the baby has her daddy's nose, so I'm hoping our baby gets the family cute little nose too :haha::cloud9:


----------



## wtt :)

wanna-b-mummy said:


> wtt :) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wanna-b-mummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtt :) said:
> 
> 
> the closer it gets, the harder it is!!! argh! :haha:
> 
> I AGREE! I'm struggling today! Superrrrrrrr broody. Made worse by the fact I just saw my new born niece for the first time. :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> congrats on becoming an aunty! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you hunni! It's OH's brother's baby and she is BEAUTIFUL! And OH and his brother look very similar and the baby has her daddy's nose, so I'm hoping our baby gets the family cute little nose too :haha::cloud9:Click to expand...

awww :cloud9:


----------



## mummykcc

OK so my husband went and shocked me last night by saying he didn't want to wait any longer (as originally planned) and not to start a new pack of the pill! :) So looks like we'll be ttc asap! I now need to read up on this, can't remember anything about when the best time is to try and stuff. 

keely.


----------



## Catalyst

mummykcc said:


> OK so my husband went and shocked me last night by saying he didn't want to wait any longer (as originally planned) and not to start a new pack of the pill! :) So looks like we'll be ttc asap! I now need to read up on this, can't remember anything about when the best time is to try and stuff.
> 
> keely.

Woohoo!!! :) congratulations... wow! I would just have a panic attack if my OH would come and say he wanted to start earlyer!!! It would not be like him hehe :)

I am looking at baby stuff and pics when I am not looking at wedding things!!1 Feel sometimes lost in this wedding prepp.


----------



## wtt :)

mummykcc said:


> OK so my husband went and shocked me last night by saying he didn't want to wait any longer (as originally planned) and not to start a new pack of the pill! :) So looks like we'll be ttc asap! I now need to read up on this, can't remember anything about when the best time is to try and stuff.
> 
> keely.

lucky you! hehe Good luck!! :dust:


----------



## mummykcc

It was a bit odd, because our toddler was screaming the place down as he was hungry and hubby seemed in a bad mood, started cooking then called me in the kitchen. He said can I ask you something? and then asked how broody was I feeling? and when i said very, you know that. He said well i'm not worried about waiting any longer....i was like what?! when did you decide this? lol. Apparently hes been thinking it over all week. Looks like men can get broody too! I'm so pleased he's asked me, now i know he's ready for sure :) 

keely.


----------



## GettingBroody

qwk said:


> came back from vacation and realized i have *just two more days* of BCPs!! insane!

Woohoo!!:happydance:


----------



## hawalkden

Well back in the WTT between Feb-May. Suffered a miscarriage in November. Trying not to let it get me and my partner down, I kinda regret buying the nappies and wipes that were on sale 90% in asda when we was about 5/6 weeks preg. Feels like its wrecked out preg..
but my partner enjoys playing the 'trying for a baby' game! Haha :) x
good luck guys :) x


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Hi Hun,
So sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: I think I would have done the same and bought the nappies and things, I think I'd start the second I got my bfp :) You certainly didn't wreck it honey :flower: You'll have a sticky bean on board very soon!

Welcome back to the lambs sweetie x


----------



## noshowjo

ooh , nearly this month is over , then a bit closer too my ttc date in may , woo hoo , im so so very excited , although i keep thinking thats only the ttc date how long will we be actualy trying before i fall pregnant ?


----------



## Heidi

noshowjo said:


> ooh , nearly this month is over , then a bit closer too my ttc date in may , woo hoo , im so so very excited , although i keep thinking thats only the ttc date how long will we be actualy trying before i fall pregnant ?

I feel the same, i keep pondering weather to stop taking the pill earlier than i planned to. DH says i should take my last pack in March so we're ready to TTC in May but i'm not sure:shrug:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

I feel the same too. I get so excited for April and then think "Well it's all well and good ttc, but it may be months and months before I'm pregnant!". OH says I should stop being negative :lol: he's right! But I am a worrier!


----------



## wtt :)

wanna-b-mummy said:


> I feel the same too. I get so excited for April and then think "Well it's all well and good ttc, but it may be months and months before I'm pregnant!". OH says I should stop being negative :lol: he's right! But I am a worrier!

my mom and DH keep saying how i'll be pregnant in no time. We'll see :lol:


----------



## Josefin

Today I picked up some folic acid from the drug store:) One step closer to babymaking! I'll start eating them next month. Right now I'm kind of stressed so my period is not showing up. Just some spottings since friday. I'm going crazy! It would be nice to know how long my cycle is beforte we ttc... I really need to calm down but I don't have the time to do that right now:p Can't wait for may to come! But only about 3½ months left:)


----------



## Catalyst

Josefin reminded me that I have to go and buy folic acid. I had forgotten. Been sick and then busy at work.
This weekend I had so mutch ovulation pain! I wondered if it would be like this each month and how I was suppose to be abel to BD to get pg!! I remember last time I just got ovulation pains and pos opk (first month I used them) and It was bad, not like this though. Somehow different.
Now Im just monitoring my cycle, just listening to my body and counting the days :)


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Me too Cat, it's surprising how much we learn just by monitoring ourselves! I never used to take any notice of cm and pains etc but now I do, and I know what each and every one means. OH says "are you studying to be a doctor or something!" :lol:

Not long for us ladies. I am so exciteddddddd.


----------



## wtt :)

excited too! :happydance: 

yeah i know what you guys mean... now i know what all this "stuff" is that's coming out of me occasionally :rofl:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Yeah! Before I used to be like "yuck, wtf is that" :rofl: now I cheer when it appears!


----------



## wtt :)

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Yeah! Before I used to be like "yuck, wtf is that" :rofl: now I cheer when it appears!

same here! :rofl:


----------



## mrscupcake

Oww girls im really confused. AF returned 1st jan after 18 months (had my son and then breastfed for 7 months) and then i started the cambridge diet which can stop periods..an i think it has, its 32 days from AF and still no AF, and no BFP..so its either the diet or that my body has not got into a proper cycle again yet..owww hope it comes back for april. i dont want to come off the diet as i really want to lose the weight before getting pregnant again! x


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

It may be your diet hun, because a drastic change in eating can interfere with your cycles. Although when you lose weight, it's meant to help regulate cycles. If it's a drastic change though, it may be that. But it may be that your cycles haven't regulated from having your LO yet. :hugs: Don't worry, I'm sure your af will arrive way before April. 
My friend had very irregular periods, but still conceived naturally, just by peeing on a lot of ovulation sticks! If you want some, Amazon have like 50 for £8 and they're really good, they're what I'm using :) :flower: 

Af really can be a pain sometimes. Just turns up sometimes when she feels like it! Argh!


----------



## wtt :)

I'm sure AF will show her face before April. :flower: Seems like she is even more random right before women want to ttc!!! :dohh:


----------



## mrscupcake

Thank you! I hope she does arrive before April! Feeling so broody now! :) xxx


----------



## PineappleRock

argh, I'm on my first real cycle since my miscarriage... on CD22 with no sign of ovulation (I'm temping & checking CM) I did ovulate in December before I got my first AF since the miscarriage (says OPKs) and I was optimistic that I would have regular cycles again, but I guess not :(


----------



## Josefin

My cycle hasn't been making any sense since my son was born. I had a misscarriage in november and after that i know i was ovulating on CD22 and then i got my AF 11 days after that. But now it took nearly 40 days for it to show up for real. Just some spottings before that so i really don't know what's going on. But i did order OPK yesterday so now i'm gonna find out what's going on. Can't belive it's only 3 months left!


----------



## wtt :)

yeah i got some Opks too, just in case :)


----------



## mrscupcake

Well AF returned CD32 so at least it's come back! Was worried my diet stopped it completely! It's very painful, not use to havin them! Was thinking today if I got pregnant straight away I may only have another 2 periods..that would be lovely lol xx


----------



## you&me

:haha: I am taking the plunge...Hiya everyone!!

I am Dani, 32, DH is 35. he has 2 daughter's..aged 12 and 8, I have my little preemie princess, born 3 months premature due to PET on christmas day 2005...and between us we had Amber (born at 39 weeks by my second section, again due to PET)

I always said I didn't want anymore after Reagan, then I got married and had Amber, and after carrying her to full term I now want another one...I cancelled my hubby's snip appointment, and told him afterwards :haha:

Can't come off of my pill til the packets end which is about 2nd May to allow me the 6 months healing time my doctor recommends after a section!!


----------



## wtt :)

you&me said:


> I cancelled my hubby's snip appointment, and told him afterwards :haha:

:rofl: you go woman! Welcome :flower:


----------



## you&me

wtt :) said:


> you&me said:
> 
> 
> I cancelled my hubby's snip appointment, and told him afterwards :haha:
> 
> :rofl: you go woman! Welcome :flower:Click to expand...

He didn't say much other than 'oh okay then!!! :haha: And thankyou.


----------



## wtt :)

you&me said:


> wtt :) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you&me said:
> 
> 
> I cancelled my hubby's snip appointment, and told him afterwards :haha:
> 
> :rofl: you go woman! Welcome :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't say much other than 'oh okay then!!! :haha: And thankyou.Click to expand...

ha, well that's good then! :D May is not far away either ;)


----------



## Shey

I think I am so stressed out. I had my AF January 8th so waiting to see when I get it this month hopefully after V-Day. I'd hate to have AF the day I see my sweetie! 

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## wtt :)

how am i doing? i just can't wait!!! :D :happydance::happydance:


----------



## 21p1eco

lol, me neither!


----------



## Catalyst

Im doing ok :)

I got AF yesterday, svo I had 27d cycle. First cycle after the pill. And It was just litle yesterday but is geting more and more heavy now. Not mutch pain yet, but im used to get bad cramps and heavy bleeding for 5-7 days when Im off the pill. So I look forward to get pg, and then back to the pill or other conception that might lessen this damn AF!

But I had counted on longer cycle (might still get longer, might not be regular yet) because it was like so last time, it never got regular but was longer than now.
And I had figured it out that I would get AF 16th of april and start TTC then. It would mean a litle bundle of joy in middle of january.

But now I seems to have to get one more period (damn!) and start in the end of april :s It is just few more days to wait but still, it makes me sad.. Im geting so excited to start TTC :)


----------



## PineappleRock

so yesterday was CD24, and no signs of ovulation so far this cycle. I pretty much gave in to the idea of having to go see the doctor in March to start Clomid. Today, wouldn't you know I had some fertile CM (not EW yet) and cramping! I don't know if it's because I finally gave up, or if it's because I started taking aspirin again? Either way, I'm happy I'm going to ovulate, even if this was a long cycle. 

I ordered a book today about diets for promoting fertility. I've come to the conclusion that my diet could be the only thing causing my cycles to be so irregular. I eat a good amount of dairy, but it's all skim or fat free. Hopefully that helps!


----------



## SMFirst

Hi Ladies

May I join?

I lost a pregnancy due to MMC in mid Jan 2011, and am hopefully going to find out all is clear this coming week.

So then I will be waiting for a regular AF to return. I am not sure when we will really TTC after that since I am finding myself torn between wanting to start our family and the fear of going through a MC experience again.

But hopefully by March/April we'll be on the road again. 

Hope all is well with everyone here!


----------



## 21p1eco

welcome and sorry for your loss x


----------



## SMFirst

Hi again ladies,

I went back and browsed from the start of this thread. You girls that have been planning and waiting since August sure have tremendous patience!

I have already been on a quick tour through this website: From TTC, to First Trimester, to Miscarriage Support and now to here, WTT.. Through all this I've learned and experienced a lot of both positive and negative things related to pregnancy.

The one important thing I've learned is to take care of yourself. Eat well, take your vitamins, get some exercise and keep the stress to a minimum. 

When we start TTC again I hope to keep it simple and natural - there are so many supplements that people suggest to help with this and that, but now I realize that you shouldn't rush something as natural and important as making a baby!!

Another thing I didn't even think about prior to pregnancy is whether to go with a midwife or doctor. Apparently midwives are quite hard to book here in Canada at least, so you basically have to book one as soon as you find out you are pregnant! For myself I will still go with a doctor next time as I know I will be on edge for the whole 9 months!

Anyway - it would be interesting to hear what others have been doing to prepare for TTC - you never know - you might fall pregnant that first month :)


----------



## wtt :)

Welcome SMfirst :flower: and sorry for your loss :hugs: but thank you for your advice :D :thumbup:

I have been taking my daily supplements for years now, just because DH and i both work around children and they always carry something around ;) plus my mom has been quite sick for a while and she believes in prevention rather than cure so supplements definitely help with that.
Other than that, i've been making lists of how much baby will/may cost, reading a book or two about pregnancy, eating healthier, charting to know my body better, reading all over this forum to gather a lot of good advice :) I have been waiting for a long time so i am just so thrilled to be starting to conceive so soon!!! :happydance:


----------



## GettingBroody

wtt :) said:


> I have been taking my daily supplements for years now, just because DH and i both work around children and they always carry something around ;) plus my mom has been quite sick for a while and she believes in prevention rather than cure so supplements definitely help with that.
> Other than that, i've been making lists of how much baby will/may cost, reading a book or two about pregnancy, eating healthier, charting to know my body better, reading all over this forum to gather a lot of good advice :) I have been waiting for a long time so i am just so thrilled to be starting to conceive so soon!!! :happydance:

Just as a matter of interest which pregnancy books did you read? Were they any good? I LOVE books :D Can't wait to start browsing in the pg section!!:coffee:


----------



## wtt :)

GettingBroody said:


> wtt :) said:
> 
> 
> I have been taking my daily supplements for years now, just because DH and i both work around children and they always carry something around ;) plus my mom has been quite sick for a while and she believes in prevention rather than cure so supplements definitely help with that.
> Other than that, i've been making lists of how much baby will/may cost, reading a book or two about pregnancy, eating healthier, charting to know my body better, reading all over this forum to gather a lot of good advice :) I have been waiting for a long time so i am just so thrilled to be starting to conceive so soon!!! :happydance:
> 
> Just as a matter of interest which pregnancy books did you read? Were they any good? I LOVE books :D Can't wait to start browsing in the pg section!!:coffee:Click to expand...

just one so far and only partly :haha: (can't do the exercises, etc. with the belly yet ;)) The complete book of pregnancy and childbirth by Sheila Kitzinger. Then i have "Pregnancy day by day" by Paula Amato which i will start reading in a couple of weeks :flower:


----------



## PineappleRock

Well my first time charting ever seems to have been a success... FF shows that I ovulated on Saturday so I am now 3 DPO. If my cycles stay at my 39 day average, then my next cycle we could actually start TTC because I'd be due in December, and that timing is perfect. The bad news? If I ovulate on CD26 again, it will be the day I leave to go on spring break without my husband :( I want a December baby SO badly! I switched to whole milk & whole milk products this week, so I'm interested to see if that makes any difference in my cycle.


----------



## PineappleRock

GettingBroody said:


> wtt :) said:
> 
> 
> I have been taking my daily supplements for years now, just because DH and i both work around children and they always carry something around ;) plus my mom has been quite sick for a while and she believes in prevention rather than cure so supplements definitely help with that.
> Other than that, i've been making lists of how much baby will/may cost, reading a book or two about pregnancy, eating healthier, charting to know my body better, reading all over this forum to gather a lot of good advice :) I have been waiting for a long time so i am just so thrilled to be starting to conceive so soon!!! :happydance:
> 
> Just as a matter of interest which pregnancy books did you read? Were they any good? I LOVE books :D Can't wait to start browsing in the pg section!!:coffee:Click to expand...

I've read a lot of books since I got pregnant (and miscarried) in December... I read What to expect before you're expecting, making babies - 3 month plan, miscarriage & miracles, avoiding miscarriage, and what to expect when you are expecting. I didn't necessarily like all of them, or agree with all of the opinions, but I'll read anything pregnancy related that I can get my hands on!


----------



## GettingBroody

PineappleRock said:


> Well my first time charting ever seems to have been a success... FF shows that I ovulated on Saturday so I am now 3 DPO. If my cycles stay at my 39 day average, then my next cycle we could actually start TTC because I'd be due in December, and that timing is perfect. The bad news? If I ovulate on CD26 again, it will be the day I leave to go on spring break without my husband :( I want a December baby SO badly! I switched to whole milk & whole milk products this week, so I'm interested to see if that makes any difference in my cycle.

As long as you get in lots of bd'ing in the few days before ov then you should be covered! :dust:


----------



## Catalyst

How is everyone?
I think AF is finaly gone this month! Had almost forgotten how long my periods are when Im not on the pill. But it was not as heavy as I remembered though It was heavy enaugh ehhe and also not as mutch cramps as im used to! So thumbs up for that!

Our time is getting near :) only thing is that If my cycle keeps beeing only 27 days I wont be able to start ttc untill late april :S 

Im getting so excited! We have sent out the invitations for our wedding and are starting to get replys. But im going nowhere on my diet :S trying to loos weitght but hasnt gone to good! I am working mutch these days (200hours in january), I have been sick, my Lo has been sick 2-3 times this year and my OH 2x!!! So Ive just tried not to loos my self in the bad stuff. I dont drink soda as mutch, thats a start :)


----------



## wtt :)

aww i hope you and your family feel better now :hugs: 
I am getting so excited too. We'll either start in March or April! :happydance:


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Not long for us lambies! I was thinking, next month or so, I'll make a spring lambs ttc thread over in the ttc section so we can keep up to date with each other!


----------



## wtt :)

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Not long for us lambies! I was thinking, next month or so, I'll make a spring lambs ttc thread over in the ttc section so we can keep up to date with each other!

YES wonderful idea! :thumbup: !!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

:) :flower: x


----------



## Shey

I am still on my first cycle for this year. It started January 8th and still going :(


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Aww :hugs: stupid cycles, they just love to confuse us! Hope it sorts itself out very soon!


----------



## Shey

me too. thank you :hugs: how have u been?


----------



## wtt :)

Hope your cycles are going back to normal soon! :hugs:


----------



## Shey

Ive been waiting for 3 yrs for my cycle to get back to normal but they haven't and the doctor I have is stupid she wont do a scan or anything to see if it's a cyst or anything :cry:

Thank you ladies! lots and lots of :dust: to you all!


----------



## Catalyst

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Not long for us lambies! I was thinking, next month or so, I'll make a spring lambs ttc thread over in the ttc section so we can keep up to date with each other!

Love the idea :)


----------



## Catalyst

Shey, I think you should change doctors!!! That is not normal time to do nothing and not check things out!


----------



## Shey

I will I just have to call medicaid and tell them what doctor I want


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Shey said:


> me too. thank you :hugs: how have u been?

Good thank you sweetie, how about you? Is that a new manfriend I see? Lovely pics. 

And I agree with Cat - get a new Dr!


----------



## wtt :)

i agree! Change doctors ASAP!!


----------



## Shey

yup tis my new bf! known him for 13 yrs. Im alright. trying to come up with a routine so i can lose between 50 and 60 lbs by august cause I have my 10 yr high school reunion. And tired of being the chunky one. I'll have to phone the insurance company to change doctors


----------



## Josefin

My cycle is so weird! After my firs AF since pregnancy i got pregnant but had a misscarriage early. My cycle was 32 days long after that and i got + OPK 12 and 13 days before AF. In the next cycle i had some spottings CD26-28, morse spottings CD32-37 and finally AF on CD39. Maybe my AF really started on CD 32? If so, my cycle is 32 days and then my OPK makes sense now. I got almost + OPK 6th and 7th but nothing since that so i guess I was ovulating? That means my AF will arrive this weekend or maybe next monday. Gah, my cycle is driving me crazy! But only 2½ months to go:) Can't wait!


----------



## 21p1eco

thats a great idea to keep our thread going over there!


----------



## Catalyst

How is everyone doing today?
Im good. Just bought a membership in the gym. And I get free in to the pool as well so It is good because I love swimming.

I finally got my folic acid. My oh went the other day and only saw one that was labeled "for woman trying to get pregnant" or something like that and because we live in a very very very very very small town (1500-1600 ppl) he didnt want to buy and advertise that we are going to try for another baby. But yesterday I saw one that was just labeled folic acid.

We have sent the invitation to our wedding and ppl are starting to send replyes :) Im so excited and I think I might have found my dress!!! :D
https://cgi.ebay.com/2010-new-style...532754?pt=Wedding_Dresses&hash=item35a8385cd2

What do you think?

Also we went to see the place where the reception will be. I like it. It has a good view and the kitchen is good. we are going to make the food our self, not mutch of a catering buisnesses here hehehe.

So im just good. Trying to get more exercise and trying to eat healthier to get in better shape for wedding and TTC :) And it is getting near! Just about 2 months I think! :D

If my cycle keeps being 27 days like it was last cycle I think I might have to push the date few days back but it is ok.


----------



## Heidi

Catalyst said:


> How is everyone doing today?
> Im good. Just bought a membership in the gym. And I get free in to the pool as well so It is good because I love swimming.
> 
> I finally got my folic acid. My oh went the other day and only saw one that was labeled "for woman trying to get pregnant" or something like that and because we live in a very very very very very small town (1500-1600 ppl) he didnt want to buy and advertise that we are going to try for another baby. But yesterday I saw one that was just labeled folic acid.
> 
> We have sent the invitation to our wedding and ppl are starting to send replyes :) Im so excited and I think I might have found my dress!!! :D
> https://cgi.ebay.com/2010-new-style...532754?pt=Wedding_Dresses&hash=item35a8385cd2
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Also we went to see the place where the reception will be. I like it. It has a good view and the kitchen is good. we are going to make the food our self, not mutch of a catering buisnesses here hehehe.
> 
> So im just good. Trying to get more exercise and trying to eat healthier to get in better shape for wedding and TTC :) And it is getting near! Just about 2 months I think! :D
> 
> If my cycle keeps being 27 days like it was last cycle I think I might have to push the date few days back but it is ok.

How exciting,I love weddings! That dress is gooooorgeous....its the same one as i had :laugh2: now its sadly hanging up in the bag on the back of my door waiting to be stashed away :(


----------



## 21p1eco

we are exactly the same, just trying to be healthier, lose some weight and exercise before ttc, 3 months to go now!!!


----------



## Catalyst

Heidi said:


> How exciting,I love weddings! That dress is gooooorgeous....its the same one as i had :laugh2: now its sadly hanging up in the bag on the back of my door waiting to be stashed away :(

hehe Did you order yours from ebay? Do you have any pic of you in it? You can send me a private text if you want to share it :) And yes it is gorgeous!! :D


----------



## wtt :)

love that dress! and wow 2 months until the wedding! Now, how many people are going to be there at the wedding that you will cook for? :lol:


----------



## Heidi

Catalyst said:


> Heidi said:
> 
> 
> How exciting,I love weddings! That dress is gooooorgeous....its the same one as i had :laugh2: now its sadly hanging up in the bag on the back of my door waiting to be stashed away :(
> 
> hehe Did you order yours from ebay? Do you have any pic of you in it? You can send me a private text if you want to share it :) And yes it is gorgeous!! :DClick to expand...

I got if my local bride shop, it was the 1st dress i liked when i came across it online(https://www.alfredangelounitedkingd...yID=0fb8d3ca-5030-43bb-9e1b-90ffb001ae14&pg=0) and it was the 1st dress i tried on in the shop, i did try on about 4-5 more but ended up going back to the 1st dress i tried!

i'll be brave and post some pics for you later on:blush:, my lap top is being sluggish right now :nope:

When are you having your wedding?


EDIT: here's some


Spoiler
Bad photo of me stuffing my face with chocolate but you can see the detail on the dress :laugh2:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v171/dirrtynasty/P1130615.jpg

Back of dress:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v171/dirrtynasty/1.jpg

Full length:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v171/dirrtynasty/2.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v171/dirrtynasty/4.jpg


----------



## Catalyst

Heidi said:


> Catalyst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heidi said:
> 
> 
> How exciting,I love weddings! That dress is gooooorgeous....its the same one as i had :laugh2: now its sadly hanging up in the bag on the back of my door waiting to be stashed away :(
> 
> hehe Did you order yours from ebay? Do you have any pic of you in it? You can send me a private text if you want to share it :) And yes it is gorgeous!! :DClick to expand...
> 
> I got if my local bride shop, it was the 1st dress i liked when i came across it online(https://www.alfredangelounitedkingd...yID=0fb8d3ca-5030-43bb-9e1b-90ffb001ae14&pg=0) and it was the 1st dress i tried on in the shop, i did try on about 4-5 more but ended up going back to the 1st dress i tried!
> 
> i'll be brave and post some pics for you later on:blush:, my lap top is being sluggish right now :nope:
> 
> When are you having your wedding?
> 
> 
> EDIT: here's some
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Bad photo of me stuffing my face with chocolate but you can see the detail on the dress :laugh2:
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v171/dirrtynasty/P1130615.jpg
> 
> Back of dress:
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v171/dirrtynasty/1.jpg
> 
> Full length:
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v171/dirrtynasty/2.jpg
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v171/dirrtynasty/4.jpgClick to expand...


You look beautiful :) 

Did you weare any pettycoat under it? Or just the dress? Did you have something on the dress to hang the trail on or did you have to drag it along all evening? hehe :)


----------



## Heidi

Thank you :flower: i had a hoop underskirt to give it more shape i hired it from the shop but im sure you could buy one cheep online some where.
They also put a loop half way up the back of the dress (which you couldn't see unless you knew what you were looking for) and a little hook under the trail so i could hook it up in the evening. Pic bellow 


Spoiler
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v171/dirrtynasty/DSC_4163.jpg

Good luck with the final plans :thumbup:


----------



## Catalyst

wtt :) said:


> love that dress! and wow 2 months until the wedding! Now, how many people are going to be there at the wedding that you will cook for? :lol:

The TTC is in about 2 months the wedding in 3,5 months :) Geting married 4th of june! :D

Didnt have the patiens to wait after the wedding! Also want a baby early next year :D

But the wedding is 71ppl if everyone will come and with us. I am just going to have it simple and make as mutch as I can the day before so it will just be putting the meat in the oven and the potatos. And heating the soup and gravy.


----------



## wtt :)

wow but cooking for around 70 people is a lot of food to be made :haha: I hope you have helpers! :D
well 3.5 months isn't far away either plus you'll be busy ttc anyway :haha:


----------



## Geminus

I had a tubal pregnancy so I'm going to try in May hopefully I'll have a regular cycle and can try with better luck.


----------



## tracy143

Catalyst said:


> How is everyone doing today?
> Im good. Just bought a membership in the gym. And I get free in to the pool as well so It is good because I love swimming.
> 
> I finally got my folic acid. My oh went the other day and only saw one that was labeled "for woman trying to get pregnant" or something like that and because we live in a very very very very very small town (1500-1600 ppl) he didnt want to buy and advertise that we are going to try for another baby. But yesterday I saw one that was just labeled folic acid.
> 
> We have sent the invitation to our wedding and ppl are starting to send replyes :) Im so excited and I think I might have found my dress!!! :D
> https://cgi.ebay.com/2010-new-style...532754?pt=Wedding_Dresses&hash=item35a8385cd2

I got married in that dress =) It's from Alfred Angelo and I paid WAY more than you will be! Lucky girl :thumbup: I'll try to post a pic of me in that dress (If I am allowed to).

I will be TTC in April as soon as I get back from Disney World with my son. I just hope and pray I don't OV until I get back...
 



Attached Files:







James & Tracy Hedrick's Wedding 6,6,09 508.jpg
File size: 48.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## PineappleRock

anyone else TTC this cycle? I can't believe it's finally time!!! :winkwink:


----------



## wtt :)

nope but next cycle! :dance: good luck to you! :dust:


----------



## Heidi

Cant believe how quickly is come around for some of you! :)


----------



## 21p1eco

oh wow already! good luck!!


----------



## Josefin

Can't belive it's only about 2 months left utnil ttc! And 3 months left to the wedding! But my first OV will probably be one week before the wedding so i'm hopefully not gonna know if i am pregnant or not when we get married, because i have nausea when i'm pregnant already before the BFP. But only 2 more OV to avoid:)


----------



## wtt :)

we're done waiting! :D lol


----------



## Heidi

wtt :) said:


> we're done waiting! :D lol

Good luck with it all! I love your ticker i've not seen that one before :thumbup:


----------



## wtt :)

thank you!! :D :D :D


----------



## Catalyst

wtt :) said:


> wow but cooking for around 70 people is a lot of food to be made :haha: I hope you have helpers! :D
> well 3.5 months isn't far away either plus you'll be busy ttc anyway :haha:

:) we are going to do this very simple :)
We will have soup that will be made the day before, so it is just reheating and slicing bread.
Also doing the gravy the day befor, also the salat. And we will have potatos that are cut in half (or more depends on size) and seasoned with salt and pepper, and litle bit of olive oil. So it will be just ready to be put in the oven on the big day. Then the meat will be seasond and prepared the day before. Just have to put it in the oven. Then the kake will be either bought or home made. My mum and dad and his mum and dad are going to help us with the cooking and while we are geting our photos taken after the seremony they will go and put the meat and potatos in the oven and put heat on under the soup and gravy. Then I will get 2-3 ppl to serve the food and taking the dishes after we eat :)

Im geting sooo excited. Was talking about the seating plan tonight with my mum and dad, also what we want it to be what will be going on while we are in the photoshoot, what after, and so on and on. We got in litle trouble with the seating :S our friends are 22, my family is 16 and his 25, then 7 (me, my OH, my LO, mum and dad and his mum and dad) so it is hard to find how we are going to fit them in there. how many tables, how many ppl on each table, witch ppl and so on! hehe didnt know this could be so complicated!

But how are you girls today? Im good :) just geting excited about TTC and wedding. Now I should be ovulating but i dont have any ovulation pains but I have lot of.. you know... ahh.. dont tremember the word.. slimy thing! sorry for TMI. So im not sure if im ovulating now. This is my second cycle after the pill so it might be off!


----------



## Catalyst

tracy143 said:


> I got married in that dress =) It's from Alfred Angelo and I paid WAY more than you will be! Lucky girl :thumbup: I'll try to post a pic of me in that dress (If I am allowed to).
> 
> I will be TTC in April as soon as I get back from Disney World with my son. I just hope and pray I don't OV until I get back...

You look beautiful in that pic! :D

The dress will not be a real Alfred Angelo dress :) will be bought form a chinese seamstress hehe :D That is why it will be so cheap.. just a knockoff!

Just hope it will be ok :S litle bit nervus of buying online!

And I just want to say to you that are starting to TTC good luck!! :) hope you will get BFP soon!


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Just checking in on my lambies :hugs: 

When a few more of us are ttc, I'll start a Spring Lambs thread in the ttc section. It's going to come around so quickly now, it's almost March! Looking forward to stalking all your 2ww symptoms :haha:


----------



## wtt :)

yay can't wait for all of us to share a ttc thread! :happydance:


----------



## tracy143

I am excited, too! :happydance: April can't come fast enough for me!


----------



## sherylb

I am moving over to WTT from TTC after DH was informed he is being laid off. I am planning to go back to work next week as many hours as they can give me to help get my old office thru tax season. So I am hoping and praying that by April when tax season ends DH will be settled into a new job and we will have permanent health insurance again. 

I just turned 25 this month. DH is 30. We live in Texas and have been married almost 7 months now.

Update: We decided to NTNP for the time being.


----------



## Catalyst

Sooo mutch stuff going on these days! Trying to eat healtier (not going too well) exercice more (going well hehe) and just planning weddding and thinking about TTC :) 
The next weeks are going to be busy! Im compteing with two teams in wolleyball and tehre is 4-5 games on sunday, 1 on next wednesday. Then Im going to take a short trip to taste some cakes ina bakery where I will buy my wedding cake. Then there is work, a annual ball at my OH work, trip to Reykjavík (the capital) many birthdays (3 boys get 2 years old in march, 1 11 year old in end of feb and 1 4 year old in march).
So I will be busy busy busy next 2 months so the time should move fast!

Any pointers to how to stick with a diet?

And just wanted to say good luck to you all that are already TTC :) hope you wont be there when I cross over! :D haha


----------



## wtt :)

i'm sorry to hear that, sherylb. Hopefully everything will get sorted and you can move back over to ttc! :hugs:

Catalyst, time should fly for you, as busy as you will be! Good luck with the Volleyball :D


----------



## Josefin

I'm wondering if I may have gotten pregnant already?! My temperature is high. Actually the same as when I was pregnant! Both times:p Just have to wait and see:)


----------



## Catalyst

Josefin said:


> I'm wondering if I may have gotten pregnant already?! My temperature is high. Actually the same as when I was pregnant! Both times:p Just have to wait and see:)

:) hope you are :) Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Scottishgem

Hey, i think i can join now, my husband and i are looking to start trying in May after i get the coil out, we got married in September 2010 and have decided we want a family especially as i am 30 this year and my husband is 30 next year, so looking forward to what the year may bring and hopefully find some bump buddies if am lucky enough to get a BFP.


----------



## Catalyst

Welcome scottishgem :)


----------



## Pingu

Hello Ladies. Hope you are all well.

I can't believe we are now here and already / getting ready to TTC. Good Luck to those who are already trying. I will be joining you in April xx


----------



## 21p1eco

do we have a ttc or pregnancy thread for the spring lambs yet? i noticed one person is pregnant already! congrats wanne be mummy! i think its a good idea to keep in touch as we move up.... also who is going to set this up? boofle?....


----------



## wanna-b-mummy

Hi girls,

Boofs is taking a ttc break so any of you girls can make one :)

I am indeed pregnant hun, thank you! Can't believe it, still absolutely stunned. I think the Spring Lambs are going to be very lucky! :dust: Not long to go now sweeties, I am so excited for you!


----------



## Pingu

Huge congratulations wanna-b-mummy :happydance:


----------



## kimmyo

Hello everyone, hubby and I will be TTC in April. We have been together 6 years, only married 6 months and 7 days :) We did TTC previously, but things just havent worked out. Now we will have to wait until April, he is away and will not be back until then. I am really excited to add to our family. I have a son from previous relationship and he has 2 children from previous relationship. So, we do have wonderful children and I love my family...but I am so ready for another baby!

Anyways, glad to find this group....its nice to have people to talk to about things you all have in common.


----------



## Scottishgem

Thanks Catalyst, its all quite exciting really.I hope its a good year for us all.


----------



## Catalyst

wanna-b-mummy said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Boofs is taking a ttc break so any of you girls can make one :)
> 
> I am indeed pregnant hun, thank you! Can't believe it, still absolutely stunned. I think the Spring Lambs are going to be very lucky! :dust: Not long to go now sweeties, I am so excited for you!


congratulations hun!! :D :hugs:


----------



## Josefin

OMG! Faint line on my HPT today! But i did pee over the max line by accident so maybe it doesn't count?


----------



## Shey

Congrats Wanna b mummy!


----------



## Josefin

BFN today and lower temp. Also bleeding a bit so i didnät get to keep this one either... Hope there's nothing wrong with me!


----------



## Catalyst

Josefin said:


> BFN today and lower temp. Also bleeding a bit so i didnät get to keep this one either... Hope there's nothing wrong with me!

Im so sorry hun :S


----------



## 21p1eco

Sorry Josefin :-(


Right so guys i am going to make a Spring lambs TTC thread in the TTC section. What information do we need on it? testing date i guess? and what number ttc cycle you are on? also the result of the test i guess? Any suggestions on layout?


----------



## wtt :)

:hugs: Josefin


----------



## wtt :)

21p1eco said:


> Right so guys i am going to make a Spring lambs TTC thread in the TTC section. What information do we need on it? testing date i guess? and what number ttc cycle you are on? also the result of the test i guess? Any suggestions on layout?

:D I will gladly join the thread but don't have a test date at the moment :haha: just gonna wait and see :coffee: ;)


----------



## Sun_Flower

What you suggested all sounds good to me, link us when you get it set up!


----------



## wtt :)

how come we have two threads now? btw, did anyone create our Spring Lamb thread in the TTC section yet? :flower:


----------



## Catalyst

I dont know :s thought it strange to create another but I signed up for that too! hehe

Im not sure if there is a TTC thread yet.


----------



## 21p1eco

no i havnt created it the TTC thread yet, havnt had time, feel free to do it if you want to


----------



## Scottishgem

Well i am one step nearer now, although it is quite scary i have made an appointment at the docs next week to see bout getting my coil out, am sooo sick of having it in at the moment that am actually looking forward to my time of the month haha.


----------



## Pingu

21p1eco said:


> Sorry Josefin :-(
> 
> 
> Right so guys i am going to make a Spring lambs TTC thread in the TTC section. What information do we need on it? testing date i guess? and what number ttc cycle you are on? also the result of the test i guess? Any suggestions on layout?


Great idea :happydance: I will join but not TTC until April x


----------



## 21p1eco

me neither, end of april for us


----------



## Pingu

So happy to now say we are TTC next month :happydance:


----------



## 21p1eco

I have just set up the TTC thread, feel free to give any suggestions on how to improve it.

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...-til-feb-march-april-may-ttc.html#post9460334


----------



## 21p1eco

I know what you mean Pingu, it feels so real now! finally!


----------



## wtt :)

Thanks! :thumbup: I like the idea of everyone adding/editing their own info. :)


----------



## Pingu

wtt :) said:


> Thanks! :thumbup: I like the idea of everyone adding/editing their own info. :)

Me too :thumbup: Thanks for setting it up x


----------



## Catalyst

Ahhh! I was realy hoping my cycle was bouncing back to normal but It looks like it will be like last time :S
I had been on the pill for so long last time I didnt remember exactly how my cycle was but I recal it was 28 days and maby 1-2 days early/later. So I was not like a clock :)
But I had AF after I stopped taking the pill. Had 27 day cycle and thought that was nice.
But Now I am on day 30 :S Im hoping Af will come to day or tomorrow but Im not sure. Dont feel like she will.

Now Im not sure when I will start TTC. In one hand Im glad the cycle is longer because It might mean I can just have 1 more cycle before TTC and not 2 like I thought! My ticker says 1 month 1 week but it is more like 1 month 2-3 weeks but I didnt change it because I didnt know how my cycle will be.
In other hand I am not glad because when I start TTC I wil have to wait so long each time!! haha Hope I will get pg in first so I wont have to :D


----------



## 21p1eco

I know how you feel catalyst, i am on day 30 of my first cycle since off the pill and and i'm waiting for my second period but hasnt turned up yet :-( But yes it could mean less time before we TTC!


----------



## wtt :)

lol Catalyst, this cycle i thought i o'ed around day 19 but no, it turns out it was day 30 :shock: Now i am just waiting to see what happens :)


----------



## Catalyst

Yes that is one thing I just talked about with my oh. That last time I was not regular and might be so this time (and all signs say it will be). And I used OPK test in fith cycle got pos and got pg. One thing too is that that was the only month I felt pain when I had ovulation. But it might not mean anything, just that that month I felt it not the others. But it made me wonder if I had had ovulation at all the other 4 cycles!
And so I sayd to him that I was going back and forth about using OPK from the beginning or wait 4-5 cycles and then start using it.


----------



## Josefin

My cycle is 33 days long. Wish it was shorter, but on the other hand, if it was shorter then I would have to wait one more period befor TTC, so i guess i should be happy:)


----------



## 21p1eco

Af finally came for me too, yay! My cycle was 29 days long, which means we will be TTC from 1st May! Now to practice with the OPK's!


----------



## PineappleRock

Josefin said:


> My cycle is 33 days long. Wish it was shorter, but on the other hand, if it was shorter then I would have to wait one more period befor TTC, so i guess i should be happy:)

that's what happened to me :) Since my first cycle after my miscarriage was so long, I only had to wait til February instead of March to start TTC again :)


----------



## Catalyst

yeay my AF came! It came just after midnight just before i got in bed so Im not sure If I should say she came on saturday (30 day cycle) or on sunday (31 day cycle)
But I think we might start ttc 4 of april (5th) if it will be like this next time :D witch means some days EARLY!


----------



## 21p1eco

yay catalyst! im not sure which day you would call it....


----------



## Josefin

Can't belive it's almost time for some of us to start TTC now! I feels like I signed in on this yesterday:) Only 2 months left now:) I hope my cycle is the same now after the miscarriage. Otherwise it may be June before I'm ovulating. Now I think I'm gonna ovulate May 26th, so I guess I'm the last one TTC here Only 2 OV to avoid left:) 

Are you going to use OPK when you startt TTC? I think I will use them only before we start to see how my cycle is:)


----------



## MummyHaytch

*I'm on holiday from the end of April to the 8th May and my next cycle after that will be around 12th so that is MY date to work towards. I updated my ticker and I'm super excited.

I knew that May was the month that we would probably be starting TTC but since having my mirena out in October, my cycles were varying in length. The past 2 have been 23 days so I am basing my exact TTC date on those lengths. Makes it much easier for me to wit when I have a date towards. It's lovely watching my ticker go down day by day.

Hayley XxX
Cd3*


----------



## wtt :)

for everyone who hasn't seen this yet:

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...ng-lambs-wtt-til-feb-march-april-may-ttc.html


----------



## Josefin

60 days left until my last AF is comming before TTC! That's nothing!:) I'm soo happy and impatient:D Can't stop smiling:) My face is gonna stay happy after smiling a few months:D It's not like I'm gonna smile less when i get my BFP or when I say I do to my OH!:) I will be ovulating on our wedding day so we all know what's gonna happen that night ;)


----------



## Heidi

^^^that would be lovely to conceive on your wedding night!!!!!!


----------



## wtt :)

wow how romantic or at least how freaking awesome! Good luck Josefin! :D


----------



## Josefin

Thanks! I hope my AF doesn't struggle now when it's so perfect:D It would really be nice to get a weddingnight baby:)


----------



## Catalyst

Josefin said:


> Thanks! I hope my AF doesn't struggle now when it's so perfect:D It would really be nice to get a weddingnight baby:)

Good luck hun! :) hope it will work out that way :D grate story when it gets older :D


----------



## 21p1eco

hope it works out for you


----------



## Catalyst

So how are you girls today? Im good. Im looking forward to the weekend :) There is a annual ball in my OH work on saturday. They will pay our flight to Reykjavík and one night at a nice Hotel. The annuall ball will be on the same hotel :) My mum is going to babysit the LO. 
Only thing is Im so nervus about the LO geting sick just before we go! There is hand, foot and mouth desice or what ever it is called going on in town. His nephew got it and one girl in his daycare. But for what I can see they just get blisters and rash and thats it. Maby mild fever for one day, but not all of them and they get back to daycare in just few days. Now mine has not shown any simptoms yet so Im nervus about him geting sick and have to cancell my trip :S

But to WTT and TTC matters :D It looks like im on my last cycle as WTT! If my cycle will be 30/31 day like last time I will be geting AF around 4th or 5th of april and will go over to TTC then :)

Funny how men can be! I was telling him about some thread here about how to make a girl. Talked a litle about it at joked about me eating nothing but cheese and veggies when we TTC to try for a girl hehe. I was just joking and not realy serius about it but then last night I asked him if we should buy OPK test so I could be sure Im ovulating when the time comes. Expecting the answer that we should just try natural way for couple of months I got "we have to know when you ovulate if we want a girl" then he started talking about a book he read about online whitch had 99something% accuracy about geting the gender you want and some pointers and so on hehehe

And also I talked to my sisterinlaw yesterday. Got permission to tell her we will be TTC soon. She has been saying she might be TTC soon also because it is now or never as she is 35 years old. Her OH has 2 boys from earlier relationship and they live with their mom but visit their dad for holidays and stuff like that. She has one boy from earlier relationship and he lives with them and then they have one boy together :) hehe And he is 3-4 months older than my LO so It would be nice to be bump buddys again :D

well i have been ranting along so how about you girls, how are you and what is going on in your lives at the moment taking your mind off WTT?


----------



## Catalyst

hmmm nothing for 5 days! 
Well the weekend was lovely :D staid at a nice hotel, the annuall ball was grate and the food was grate :)
My mum babysat and it went well. 

So now Im just back to waiting. We almost gave in this weekend to not use condoms but we dont want december baby so we put the safety on! hehehe. Now we are both counting the days untill my next af so we can start TTC!! I am hardly believing that it is so close by! Also that it is so close untill the wedding! OMG!

So how are you girls? Arent some of you dropping over to TTC soon?


----------



## Heidi

^^I bet your very excited!! :)
I've got a little while to go yet, its so hard not to give in now!


----------



## Josefin

Less than 7 weeks left until May now! I'm very excited!:) I'm thinking about beeing pregnant again all the time! Can't stop imagine how it will be:) And Iäm really looking forward to give birth again. It's the best thing I'v ever done! I'm happy I want a lot of kids so that I get to do it a few more times, probably. Maybe I shouldn't expect getting pregnant very fast. But it's hard when I have been pregnant 3 times (2 mc) unplanned before. I hope we all get our BFP at the first try and that we get to keep the little ones:)


----------



## Daisy22009

Dh and i will be ttc in april!


----------



## Scottishgem

Well i got mu coil out yesterday, it was funny i felt really emotional when she had taken it out, so now its just a waiting game really, am looking forward to my first period strangely i bet i wont be saying that when i am in agony from cramps lol, its made me and my husband closer and its like we have this lovely little secret between us. Its nice having it out as i feel i have control back, anyway how is everyone here doing?.x


----------



## Josefin

It's so nice to have that little secret you'r talking about, Scottishgem:)

I feel like I want to start TTC now! I talket to my OH yesterday and told him I really would like to have a little baby now and he didn't freak out!! But we are still gonna wait until May. I would love to start right away, but I have to have our wedding in mind. I really DON'T wanna be sick and have a lot of pimples then! But it's hard not to start already... 

When I get pregnant we are not gonna tell anyone. They will jsut have to guess:) And i won't be telling anyone when I'm due. I'm just gonna say that the baby will come the month after my real due date. That way I don't have to deal with people calling every day to ask if anything is happening around my due date. I know I'll probably pass my due date with a few weeks. Last time I passed it with 16 days! We are not gonna tell anyone, except for the babysitter, when we are leaving for the hospital either:) It feels nice to keep some things a secret:) Can't wait to get that BFP!


----------



## EngineerGirl

I posted in the spin off thread that I'd hopefully be TTC-ing in April, but after a discussion with OH last night about ovulation dates and possible due dates we moved it back to May. I think I'm mostly over my disappointment and have accepted that it's what I need to do because of my job, but it was a bit sad. Here's to May, though!


----------



## _dreamer_

Hi ladies, i'm new to the whole babyandbump website - have been back through some of the 103 pages on this forum and can see some of you have been on here for quite a while!! I'm 24, been with my fiance for 8 years in April, and will be TTC May 2011. We've wanted to try for a long time but have been waiting for the right time and I am soooo excited to have finally put a date on it. Very broody, cannot wait for May to come and so glad to have stumbled upon this group! x


----------



## Catalyst

Ouuughh girls! I was thinking these past days how It would be if I had two kids. Because my LO was sick. Omg it will be hard! But worth it when the good days are. My litle man has been so sick :S but I think he is FINALLY getting better! The worst part is that my OH had to go yesterday a way for work, could not cancell it. So I am alone (not totaly as my family live nearby) and the days can get litle bit boring! It takes it toal off you when your litle one is so sick :S he lost his appetite, had high fever (39,8°C the highest) and so weak. It brakes the mothers heart to see them like that. 
But Im still even when he is sick excited about ttc :) Im soo looking forward to it even though Im nervus about some things. 

And some good news! Just sent my measurements and ordered my wedding dress on ebay! :D it is now in making!


----------



## hairdresser29

Josefin said:


> It's so nice to have that little secret you'r talking about, Scottishgem:)
> 
> I feel like I want to start TTC now! I talket to my OH yesterday and told him I really would like to have a little baby now and he didn't freak out!! But we are still gonna wait until May. I would love to start right away, but I have to have our wedding in mind. I really DON'T wanna be sick and have a lot of pimples then! But it's hard not to start already...
> 
> When I get pregnant we are not gonna tell anyone. They will jsut have to guess:) And i won't be telling anyone when I'm due. I'm just gonna say that the baby will come the month after my real due date. That way I don't have to deal with people calling every day to ask if anything is happening around my due date. I know I'll probably pass my due date with a few weeks. Last time I passed it with 16 days! We are not gonna tell anyone, except for the babysitter, when we are leaving for the hospital either:) It feels nice to keep some things a secret:) Can't wait to get that BFP!

How good of an idea is that:thumbup:
We'll be TTC in may :) OH is home 3rd may and O date is around 7th! :happydance::happydance: Sounds like you'll be TTC around the same time?


----------



## Josefin

hairdresser29 said:


> How good of an idea is that:thumbup:
> We'll be TTC in may :) OH is home 3rd may and O date is around 7th! :happydance::happydance: Sounds like you'll be TTC around the same time?

We'll be TTC in the end of May. I really hoped I was gonna ovulate in the middle of May but as it looks now we'll have to wait until around the wedding. My cycle is a bit longer than average so. Hope everything is working alright after my miscarriage!:thumbup:


----------



## Scottishgem

Catalyst how exciting, i remember ordering and getting my wedding dress fitted, was such an exciting time, i do get a wee bit sad now and again as i got married last september and will never get to wear a big white dress again, but i feel i have so much to look forward to, so when is your big day? hows the planning coming along?.


----------



## EngineerGirl

Welcome _dreamer_. Catalyst, I hope you feel like an absolute princess in your dress. So fun.


----------



## Josefin

I finally got + OPK today. 3 days late, but that's normal after a miscarriage. We will start TTC in May but I'm probably gonna be ovulating 31st of may! I'm almost not "allowed" to be here! Close call:p


----------



## Catalyst

Scottishgem said:


> Catalyst how exciting, i remember ordering and getting my wedding dress fitted, was such an exciting time, i do get a wee bit sad now and again as i got married last september and will never get to wear a big white dress again, but i feel i have so much to look forward to, so when is your big day? hows the planning coming along?.

The big day is the 4th of june. There is a festival that weekend saluting seamen/fishermen and my fater, his father, my grandfatheres and so on have all been fishermen/seamen some time in their life (our fathers still are) and we have 12 year anneversary that day :)
The planning is coming on so and so hehehe. The date to give answeres about if their coming or not is 1. april so after that I can finally get the seating arangements in order. We have planned what to eat but not finished about how to do it hehe. We have priest, church, place for the reception, photographer, I have ordered makeupartist, hair.. hmm dont know what els to do hehehe.

Hope the dress will be nice and fits!


----------



## Catalyst

Ohh and another thing.. girls my ticker says 1 week!!! and some days untill I will be TTC!!!!


----------



## mrscupcake

The time has come for me to leave here girls and go on to the "TTC" Thread!! :) good luck girls! xxx


----------



## EngineerGirl

Oh congrats mrscupcake. Enjoy the ride! Hope you get your bfp soon.


----------



## 21p1eco

ooh lucky you! baby dust!!!


----------



## Josefin

Good luck mrscupcake!! Hope you have left to the pregnancy thread when it's time for me to move to TTC:)


----------



## Catalyst

Good luck mrscupkake :) Hopu you get BFP in first try!! :D
I will see you soon on ttc section :D


----------



## Heidi

Not long now for us all :)


----------



## Scottishgem

am jealous Catayst, sounds like you have got it all under control, Well this morning i definitely feel happier, me and hubby have been chatting, i feel that he doesn't feel as in to it as me, and that i feel its all me doing the pushing about babies but he said that he does want kids and that he will totally get excited when we do get pregnant, and the best thing is we have a booked a romantic weekend away to oban at the end of April and we are gonna start trying then which is exciting, scary but exciting.


----------



## BlaireUK

Scottishgem said:


> am jealous Catayst, sounds like you have got it all under control, Well this morning i definitely feel happier, me and hubby have been chatting, i feel that he doesn't feel as in to it as me, and that i feel its all me doing the pushing about babies but he said that he does want kids and that he will totally get excited when we do get pregnant, and the best thing is we have a booked a romantic weekend away to oban at the end of April and we are gonna start trying then which is exciting, scary but exciting.

Hi Scottishgem (i'm a scottish gem too!!). Your hubby sounds just like mine. He's into it but not as excited about it as i'd like. We are also moving over to ttc in April. We're off to Cuba for a holiday on 22nd so planning to ditch protection then. Oban sounds amazing. One of my favourite Scottish towns. :thumbup:


----------



## Josefin

Hm.. Unprotected sex 3 days after + OPK so I may be pregnant already! Didn't know that the test is positive 24-48 hours before OV, not 12-24 as i tought... And it was only almost positive and then i run out of tests. Just have to wait and see again:p But the chanses of getting pregnant after OV isn't that good so i don't think I'm pregnant but it's a little exciting:)


----------



## Catalyst

:) good luck Josefin, sounds like you would love to get pg right away and not wait these 1month and 3 days as your tickers says now hehe :D naughty naughty :D
Hope you get BFP and that you hold it! Good luck hun!


----------



## Josefin

I would not say no to a december baby;) But i don't think I'm pregnant.


----------



## Scottishgem

BlaireUK, men are hard work lol, Cuba sounds amazing, i have never been, We have been to oban a few times now, the last time we were there we got engaged so it holds alot of memories, sound s like we are gonna be trying round the same time, its exciting but it is going to be a bit scary the first few times without protection i see from your photo you were at a take that concert, i went to wembley to see them was a fantastic concert.


----------



## Catalyst

weeee!!! :) I got my OPKS and pregnancy tests yesterday :) IT is similar to saveontest (think that was the name) and it was so cheap! Now I just have to buy something to pee in (lol TMI!) and wait for AF to arrive. I think there should be only 5-6 days to go!! :D OMG cant belive the time is near!
Only thing is I havent been able to loos the weight I wanted :S no self controle here!

:) but hey! Im almost over to ttc!


----------



## Princesskell

Can I be a spring lamb please?! Ttc on 16th April 2011-going on our honeymoon to Thailand and making it a babymoon!!
X


----------



## Josefin

Princesskell: How nice! Hope you'll get a bpf soon!:)

My temperature is acting the same as last month when i was pregnant... And i felt sick this morning. BUT i really think it's to soon to notice you are pregnant. Only 5 or 6 dpo. I'm gonna take a test on tuesday. I'm getting a bit nervous here!


----------



## Catalyst

I understand, I would be nervus too Josefin ;) hope you get BFP and you get a LO in 9 months or so! :D


----------



## Catalyst

Af is due tomorrow or next day :) sooo Im almost over to TTC! :D

April TTC girls! Our month is here!! :D whooop whooop!


----------



## Princesskell

Catalyst said:


> Af is due tomorrow or next day :) sooo Im almost over to TTC! :D
> 
> April TTC girls! Our month is here!! :D whooop whooop!


GOOD LUCK!!!!!!

Waiting for mine now so will see you over there!! Will you be doing a journal?

Xx


----------



## Catalyst

Princesskell said:


> Catalyst said:
> 
> 
> Af is due tomorrow or next day :) sooo Im almost over to TTC! :D
> 
> April TTC girls! Our month is here!! :D whooop whooop!
> 
> 
> GOOD LUCK!!!!!!
> 
> Waiting for mine now so will see you over there!! Will you be doing a journal?
> 
> XxClick to expand...


Yes :) started one yesterday :D could not wait hahaha It is in my signature now :)

And good luck to you too! :dust:


----------



## Pingu

Good Luck Catalyst :)


----------



## Catalyst

So my af is here :) 
Im litle bit sad that Im leaving my lambies :S but I look forward to see you on the other side :D


----------



## Princesskell

So for the last 2hours I have been addicted to reading all 106 pages of the spring lambs journey! Well done ladies!

I think the spring lambs are very lucky it is so nice to see at least 7 I counted already have pregnancy tickers! Quick work lambs and all the best for your pregnancy?

Hope I can have some of your luck -just about to go over to the ttc spring lambs and get settled for a few days! See you all there hopefully not for long!!

X


----------



## Catalyst

Wow!!! I do not have the patience to read that mutch (unless it is a exciting novel!) 
Wow! 7 bfp! :D that is awsome :D hope the luck will rub on to us Princesskell :D!!!


----------



## Princesskell

At least 7!

Was so weird reading early posts and seeing pregnancy tickers now on!

Good luck to all you ladies-please keep visiting us in ttc!

Xx


----------



## Heidi

Thats great 7 already!!!!! I'm looking forward to joining the TTC spring lambs thread next month :)


----------



## Josefin

Can't wait to join TTC! but now it kind of looks like I'll be skipping TTC and move over to pregnant:p Well, the test came out negative this morning. But I feel very pregnant. High temperature (wich is the one thing all my pregnancies have got) and my back hurts. Feels a bit like menstual cramping but i don't know... I'm gonna test tomorrow again. I'm only 11 dpo, or 10. My AF is due in about 2 days. Wish me good luck;)


----------



## Heidi

sounds promising! Good luck hope you get your :bfp:!


----------



## Catalyst

Good luck Josefin! :D


----------



## Princesskell

Good luck!! Let us know!!

X


----------



## EngineerGirl

Good luck Catalyst and Josephin! So cool to hear about the 7 BFPs so far!


----------



## Josefin

I feel realy pregnant but I got bfn today and some brown discharge. All hope is not gone before AF really comes, but it doesn't look good. I'm testing again this weekend if AF doesn't show up. Keep your fingers crossed for me please:)


----------



## Princesskell

Crossed and toes! Keep us updated and keep calm and relaxed xxx


----------



## Josefin

More blood now so I guess my AF is showing up tomorrow. Well, it's not that many dags left until TTC för real! Is anyone left here waiting to start in may?


----------



## 21p1eco

yes we are too! it wont be long until its real dont worry


----------



## EngineerGirl

Yes, May for us too!


----------



## Heidi

sorry :witch: got you Josefin roll on May!!
We will be TTC from the 18th May :)


----------



## Josefin

Nice to hear that I'm not the only one still waiting:) I can't wait to start TTC!


----------



## 21p1eco

Me either Josefin. do you mind me asking of you worry about how you will cope with two at the same time? i am constantly worrying about how i will cope but im so determind that i think we will just do it and hope for the best when the time comes. my son will be just over 2 when the baby comes and i wonder how much he will be able to do by then.....


----------



## Josefin

21p1eco: Most of the time I don't worry about anything. I think that things will just fix them selves so it's not that necessary to worry. But when it comes to getting another baby it's a bit different. Sometimes I'm really wondering what the h*ll I'm doing wishing for another baby but most of the time it just feels right. I have no idea how it's gonna be having two kids but I guess you just get used to it, like when I got used to beeing a mother in the first place. You are probably gonna grow in to it. I guess I'm not gonna have much time left over to do stuff by my self but I think I'm ok with it:) Just have to take it as it comes:p And I really really want another baby soon:) My son will be about 21 months when his little sister or brother comes:)


----------



## 21p1eco

we have decided to try this month instead of next so i am officially TTC now! yay!!!


----------



## Heidi

21p1eco said:


> we have decided to try this month instead of next so i am officially TTC now! yay!!!

Congrats and good luck :)


----------



## Princesskell

21p1eco said:


> we have decided to try this month instead of next so i am officially TTC now! yay!!!


Ooooo yey! Well done you! Good luck-have you got a journal?

X


----------



## 21p1eco

no i havnt, i didnt think i would have much to write about or that anyone would want to read it....


----------



## Princesskell

21p1eco said:


> no i havnt, i didnt think i would have much to write about or that anyone would want to read it....


Do a journal!!! I love reading them, especially when I can stalk from the start!!

X


----------



## Heidi

I'm just feeling so excited about TTC and going through the whole experience again, so how long have you al got left? I'm half way through my 2nd to last pill pack :)


----------



## 21p1eco

yes i am excited to do it all again too heidi! we moved ours forward so we are ttc this month which i am really excited about but also very scared at coping with two at the same time....


----------



## Heidi

I often think how will i cope with two but then i guess it cant be as hard as going from none to 1, or can it? lol
Hopefully you will be in 1st tri by the time i come over to TTC :)


----------



## shareema

Hi I had my baby girl in October and wtt for end of this month . Is that too soon?


----------



## Josefin

Oh god. It's soo much to do now before the wedding! If i survive this it's less than one month until TTC, but I'm ovulating in the end of may. I can't wait! Just want to be married now right away and have a bfp in my hand!


----------



## Catalyst

When is the big day Josefin?

Our wedding is in 50 days! :D 

Just wanted to check on my lambys :) hope you are all well and I see you all soon on the TTC section :D :hugs:


----------



## Josefin

40 days left now until the wedding:)

I don't get my OH. Yesterday we had unprotected. But after that he told me he doesn't want me to get pregnant before next cycle as planned. Mixed signals! I'm ovulating in 10 days so I can't get pregnant because of yesterday.


----------



## EngineerGirl

Hope the wedding planning goes well, Catalyst and Josefin.


----------



## Heidi

So who will be moving over to TTC next then?? :)


----------



## Josefin

About 20 days felt until I get my (hopefully) last AF so I will probably move around May 10th. But there's a little chanse that OH will change his mind and start already this month, but that's not the plan:p I don't mind if he want's to start right away but he think it's too early so most likely we are gonna wait until next cycle, wich isn't that far away anymore! *Getting a bit nervous but also very excited*


----------



## EngineerGirl

I've sort of half moved since I'm past O for this cycle and just waiting AF. For some reason the TWW feels like the next cycle already for me. There's a chance we'll decide to hold off so we can save some more money to do a principal paydown later on a mortgage for a house we might buy, but DH is pretty set on TTC soon and he doesn't like when I suggest that we can afford a house simply by pushing off TTC (and my hoped-for transition to part-time work at home mom instead of working woman).


----------



## Josefin

We sort of started already:) OH told me a few days ago he didn't want me to get pregnant this month, but now we aren't using protection and it's only one week left until I'm ovulating so I might get pregnant this month! So I'm between WTT and TTC. If I don't get pregnant now I'm moving over to TTC for real and otherwise to pregnant:D


----------



## A_Z

My TTC date is approaching quickly, and I'm so nervous! :lol: My period's due in five days, and our plan has been to stop using protection at that point. We're going on our "honeymoon" (we were married over a year and a half ago, but didn't have time for a honeymoon) at the end of April, so it would be a fun time to get started.

My husband and I both agree that we're ready for a baby, and we're excited, but I'm so worried about how it will affect my coursework (grad school). On the other hand, I don't think it'll be any easier if we wait a few years. There's always a reason why it's not a good time!

I just can't believe how soon it is! When did this happen? :haha:


----------

